# The Big Election Results Thread



## Bakunin (May 6, 2010)

Well, it's almost that time again and, as nobody has yet posted a thread for election results I thought I'd put one up for when the results begin to come in.

Post your results, analysis, triumphs and disasters here.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 6, 2010)

It will all end in tears.


----------



## Mab (May 6, 2010)

I hope you don't end up with a hung parliament like we have here in Canada with the Conservatives at the helm. Prime minister Harper (red neck bastard) used prorogation twice as a political weapon and to not answers difficult questions.  They would never get away with it in Britain where your MP's do not don't cower to the party. We can't get to the bottom of anything and  have become a disaster especially in regards to protecting the environment.  I am embarrassed of Canada. Good luck to you; I hope you do better.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

either way we're going to have a tremendously weak government until the next election. Which, given what all 3 of the main parties are planning, is a blessing.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 6, 2010)

I'll be here for the probable misery.

Got 24 cans of cider and some nice Indian food to keep me going.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (May 6, 2010)

It's 3.21am here, I don't want to go to sleep and wake up knowing there's a Tory govt.


----------



## Bakunin (May 6, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> I'll be here for the probable misery.
> 
> Got 24 cans of cider and some nice Indian food to keep me going.



I have four cans of cider, four ready meals, four chocolate bars and nearly an ounce of baccy with plenty of Rizlas. I'm settling down for a long night.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 6, 2010)

Bakunin said:


> I have four cans of cider, four ready meals, four chocolate bars and nearly an ounce of baccy with plenty of Rizlas. I'm settling down for a long night.



Thought you were an anarchist?


----------



## Bakunin (May 6, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Thought you were an anarchist?



I am, but it doesn't mean I can't sit down and enjoy watching various tossers being kicked off the gravy train and into the ghastly prospect of actually having to work for a living.

Would you deny anyone the unrivalled joy of seeing some smug political hacks suffering their own Portillo moment?


----------



## Harold Hill (May 6, 2010)

BBC or Channel 4, can't decide.

Actually are Sky repeating the cricket later?


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 6, 2010)

Mab said:


> They would never get away with it in Britain where your MP's do not don't cower to the party.



I fear you've been misinformed about the state of UK politics...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 6, 2010)

I've got the 8 cans of Strongbow for 6.50, a load of baccy, skins, tea...ah, and I've got to go to the pub quiz tonight. Is it morally wrong to deliberately fuck up the teams answers in the early rounds so I can fuck off home early?


----------



## Bakunin (May 6, 2010)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I've got the 8 cans of Strongbow for 6.50, a load of baccy, skins, tea...ah, and I've got to go to the pub quiz tonight. Is it morally wrong to deliberately fuck up the teams answers in the early rounds so I can fuck off home early?



Take a pocket radio to the pub quiz and have your headphones in one ear while doing right by your team-mates would be the obvious solution, methinks.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 6, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> I'll be here for the probable misery.
> 
> Got 24 cans of cider and some nice Indian food to keep me going.



I'm joining your Indian food coalition.  Don't fancy the cider. Its going to be Thai grass and lager down the pub.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 6, 2010)

Channel Four has an alternative election night between 9 and 1 in the morning featuring Charlie Brooker


----------



## Harold Hill (May 6, 2010)

Divisive Cotton said:


> Channel Four has an alternative election night between 9 and 1 in the morning featuring Charlie Brooker



featuring Come Dine With Me with Rod Liddle arguing with Derek Hatton.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 6, 2010)

Divisive Cotton said:


> Channel Four has an alternative election night between 9 and 1 in the morning featuring Charlie Brooker



But also Jimmy Carr.

One hand giveth, the other taketh away.


----------



## Bakunin (May 6, 2010)

Harold Hill said:


> featuring Come Dine With Me with Rod Liddle arguing with Derek Hatton.





Proper Tidy said:


> But also Jimmy Carr.
> 
> One hand giveth, the other taketh away.



Rod Liddle, Jimmy Carr and Derek Hatton?

*Voms profusely*


----------



## Bakunin (May 6, 2010)

Right folks, only an hour and three quarters to go. I won't start drinking until 9pm, but the BBC's coverage begins at 9:55 and then we're off and running.


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> It's 3.21am here, I don't want to go to sleep and wake up knowing there's a Tory govt.



If its a close race you may be able to go to sleep and wake up in 8 hours and the result still not be clear.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 6, 2010)

Hung parliament it's going to be. Get used to it. We've had coalition governments for ever here in Holland and we export 40% more than the UK.
So it can work but you need to compromise.


----------



## embree (May 6, 2010)

elbows said:


> If its a close race you may be able to go to sleep and wake up in 8 hours and the result still not be clear.



You may be able to bugger off on holiday for a week and when you come back the result won't be clear to be fair


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

Bakunin said:


> Right folks, only an hour and three quarters to go. I won't start drinking until 9pm, but the BBC's coverage begins at 9:55 and then we're off and running.



Yeah but dont forget there is usually a period of extreme pain where hours go by without a meaningful number of results, and have to listen to politicians towing the party line even more than normal.

Ive forgotten exactly what time the coverage starts to heat up, anyone remember from last time?


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 6, 2010)

elbows said:


> Yeah but dont forget there is usually a period of extreme pain where hours go by without a meaningful number of results, and have to listen to politicians towing the party line even more than normal.
> 
> Ive forgotten exactly what time the coverage starts to heat up, anyone remember from last time?



About 1am, most of the stuff before then is filler and flim flab


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 6, 2010)

I'll give channel 4 a try until 10 and then flip between BBC and Sky. I'm interested to see how Sky report it given their Murdoch thing.


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

seems to be a lot of people voting, who does a high turnout favour?


----------



## ernestolynch (May 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> seems to be a lot of people voting, who does a high turnout favour?



Busiest I've seen it. Hopefully a big antiTORY turnout.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 6, 2010)

I would imagine the tories will walk it


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2010)

http://election.pressassociation.com/Declaration_times/general_by_name.php  result times (via twitter)


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 6, 2010)

We'll know anyway with the exit poll that is released just after 10


----------



## N_igma (May 6, 2010)

I am heading to pub tonight but have 12 beers waiting on me when I get in. Shall be a long and (hopefully) merry night.


----------



## killer b (May 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> seems to be a lot of people voting, who does a high turnout favour?


generally labour, but who knows?


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

1500 registered to my local polling stations, a pal telling today informs me they had 150 in an hour at one point this evening and had thirty to forty in before 8am. High turnout.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 6, 2010)

drag0n said:


> http://election.pressassociation.com/Declaration_times/general_by_name.php  result times (via twitter)



Cheers for that.

Buckingham 14:30  I was looking forward to that one.


----------



## greenman (May 6, 2010)

Hoping and fearing?


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 6, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> I'll be here for the probable misery.
> 
> Got 24 cans of cider and some nice Indian food to keep me going.



Lighters!  Don't forget lighters!

<goes to shop>


----------



## mrs quoad (May 6, 2010)

Harold Hill said:


> featuring Come Dine With Me with Rod Liddle arguing with Derek Hatton.



I am enjoying this!

Rod Liddle - what a cunt 

e2a: and BRIAN PADDICK!!!!!


----------



## articul8 (May 6, 2010)

A by no means exhaustive list of some of the more interesting "left" (v. broadly defined!!!) constituency results to look out for here:
http://election.redpepper.org.uk/ones-to-watch/


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

when do your locals come out?  ours aren't till tomorrow afternoon, lazy buggers.


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

BBC have Paxo. I'll miss him when he has that massive coronary.


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

Here come the exit polls.

Hung with Tories as largest party.


----------



## Ms T (May 6, 2010)

And we're off.  

BBC Exit poll says Con short by 19 seats.  Lib Dems have dropped 3 seats.  Can't be right.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

Ms T said:


> And we're off.
> 
> BBC Exit poll says Con short by 19 seats.  Lib Dems have dropped 3 seats.  Can't be right.



i concur.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 6, 2010)

exit poll: it's going to be a hung parliament


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

Ms T said:


> And we're off.
> 
> BBC Exit poll says Con short by 19 seats.  Lib Dems have dropped 3 seats.  Can't be right.



no way the libs will actually lose seats


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

shit.

bollocks tho, i find it impossible to believe the libs will drop seats


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

Ms T said:


> And we're off.
> 
> BBC Exit poll says Con short by 19 seats.  Lib Dems have dropped 3 seats.  Can't be right.



how many unionist mps are there, is that gonna be enough?


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

Ms T said:


> And we're off.
> 
> BBC Exit poll says Con short by 19 seats.  Lib Dems have dropped 3 seats.  Can't be right.



Could be, but I would be surprised.


----------



## N_igma (May 6, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> how many unionist mps are there, is that gonna be enough?



10 at last count.


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

How did the exit polls fare in the last few general elections? I never pay that much attention to them.


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> how many unionist mps are there, is that gonna be enough?



Ulster Unionists? 

None at present, the only one resigned when the deal was done with the Tories and is standing as an independent.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no way the libs will actually lose seats



they'll do better but not by a huge amount. i think when it came to the crunch a fair number of people bailed and stayed with labour.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 6, 2010)

the exit polls are usually fairly accurate


----------



## articul8 (May 6, 2010)

Lib Dems suspiciously low on those exit polls...


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

Yay we cant hear Gove.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2010)

Ha ha Lib Dems


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

oh dear, the beeb are having technical issues already!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 6, 2010)

Aren't the BBC usually on the money with this? Even they don't really sound like they believe this one though.


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

BBC ignoring the Sinn Fein 4/5 seats, and the Speaker seat, so 307 not too shabby for the Tories if that is the result - they could govern with the unionist allie


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

They had the labour majority 100% correct last time.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

19 shy would do them. 10 prods, 4 SF who wont go. Any support/abstention from t'others and they're home and dry.


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> They had the labour majority 100% correct last time.



different exit poll this time isn't it?


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

cue at least 2 hours of pure speculation


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> BBC ignoring the Sinn Fein 4/5 seats, and the Speaker seat, so 307 not too shabby for the Tories if that is the result - they could govern with the unionist allie



we seem to be posting exactly the same thing at the same time!


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

Get your resignation speech ready Clegg.


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

Ive no idea if its likely that Lib Dems have dropped seats but if they have there are a good number of explanations.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> They had the labour majority 100% correct last time.



coincidence since they didn't ask everyone.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> different exit poll this time isn't it?



all companies combining and doing just the one poll


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 6, 2010)

they could run a minority government though on that numbers although they have to do so deals with the opposition parties to get important legislation through...


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

Divisive Cotton said:


> the exit polls are usually fairly accurate



Not in 1992.


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

belboid said:


> we seem to be posting exactly the same thing at the same time!


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> different exit poll this time isn't it?



Same people who did it last time doing it for everyone (according to Anthony Wells anyway).


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

Did I see Other on 29%? Thats up from 10% - Would suggest LibDem vote evaporated to others - possibly a good result for Greens - though Ive met a lot of labour supporters who are going to vote UKIP


----------



## 1%er (May 6, 2010)

BBC exit poll is based on uniform behaviour across the country


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Get your resignation speech ready Clegg.



quite, they've been banging on about a 'breakthrough' for years so after dressing up previous results as that if they don't do substantially better given the leaders' debates/all the coverage the LD's got/apathy towards labour it'll be pretty poor.


----------



## paulhackett (May 6, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Did I see Other on 29%? Thats up from 10% - Would suggest LibDem vote evaporated to others - possibly a good result for Greens - though Ive met a lot of labour supporters who are going to vote UKIP



No no - it's a projected 29 seats based on the exit poll


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Not in 1992.



I would laugh if this was the Tories version of 1992 in more ways than one.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 6, 2010)

Fuck. You prepare for the worst, but you sort of think it won't happen.

Still might not. But ...


----------



## Shevek (May 6, 2010)

bbc exit poll has lib demmers on 59 seats


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Not in 1992.



this election is the most similar to 1992.


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

belboid said:


> shit.
> 
> bollocks tho, i find it impossible to believe the libs will drop seats



This. Seems unlikely that Lib Dems will lose seats.


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Not in 1992.



As Vince has just said, plus exit poll doesn't include the massive numbers of postal votes.


----------



## Ms T (May 6, 2010)

As VC just said, lots of postal votes this time which could change things a bit.


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> No no - it's a projected 29 seats based on the exit poll



oh yeah of coourse  ive got a cold so excuse me  not quite with it


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

the lack of percentages is a bit annoying. spose could work it out from the numbers - anyone?


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Did I see Other on 29%? Thats up from 10% - Would suggest LibDem vote evaporated to others - possibly a good result for Greens - though Ive met a lot of labour supporters who are going to vote UKIP



No, 29 seats. Same as last time.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

1%er said:


> BBC exit poll is based on uniform behaviour across the country



which means they polled a sample of constituencies and extrapolated the results across the rest. the end result will be quite different i think since there are so many factors at work this time around.


----------



## 1%er (May 6, 2010)

Looks like a massive turnout, BBC site say this
In Sutton Coldfield, in the West Midlands, our reporter says there were plans to lock voters inside the Mere Green Polling Station at 10pm as the queues were so long. This is on the basis that anyone who turned up before 10pm was entitled to vote even if they were stuck in a queue


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Not in 1992.



Was that the exit poll thought that got it wrong or the polls before that? Apparently though their methodology has improved from 20 years ago anyway


----------



## big eejit (May 6, 2010)

I agree with Nick. But I'm not voting for him?


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

Reasons why the Lib Dems might not do as well as expected:

Silly expectations driven by the media
They got quite a lot of anti-Iraq war votes last time
People feeling more is at stake in this election and think the Lib Dems are either a wasted vote, a vote that may keep Gordon in power, or help the Tories.

Did the Lib Dems run proper campaigns in enough seats? I got no literature from them because my area would not have been on their target list.


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

Divisive Cotton said:


> Was that the exit poll thought that got it wrong or the polls before that? Apparently though their methodology has improved from 20 years ago anyway



Both


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2010)

Lib Dems 'Go back to your constituencies and prepare for embarressment'.


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

Sunderland going for the 10.43 declare!


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

big eejit said:


> I agree with Nick. But I'm not voting for him?



not when push comes to shove, to a certain extent.


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

2243 is the aim for the count in Sunderland.


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Fuck. You prepare for the worst, but you sort of think it won't happen.
> 
> Still might not. But ...



Ive got a silver lining ready for pretty much every possible outcome.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 6, 2010)

1%er said:


> Looks like a massive turnout, BBC site say this
> In Sutton Coldfield, in the West Midlands, our reporter says there were plans to lock voters inside the Mere Green Polling Station at 10pm as the queues were so long. This is on the basis that anyone who turned up before 10pm was entitled to vote even if they were stuck in a queue



if you have a ballot paper by 10pm you can vote, if you don't you can't.

Fact.


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

It's the 11 0' clock projection that's the key exit poll.


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

elbows said:


> Reasons why the Lib Dems might not do as well as expected:
> 
> Silly expectations driven by the media
> They got quite a lot of anti-Iraq war votes last time
> ...



to be fair the media reported polls that showed voting lib dem intentions - the problem is that a lot of those said theyd vote libdem were soft voters who were flirting with the idea - one poll said 40% of libdem voters 'might change their mind'.


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

Andrew Marr says Cameron is in the closet


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 6, 2010)

stephj said:


> Sunderland going for the 10.43 declare!



id rather they count them properly. What the fuck is all that about?!


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

Barking_Mad said:


> id rather they count them properly. What the fuck is all that about?!



They do count them properly. 

Using speed-counters from banks/PO counters.


----------



## mk12 (May 6, 2010)

If the exit polls are correct, do you think Brown will attempt to do a deal with Clegg?


----------



## Shevek (May 6, 2010)

Where is the share of the vote?


----------



## Belushi (May 6, 2010)

mk12 said:


> If the exit polls are correct, do you think Brown will attempt to do a deal with Clegg?



Yes, so will Cameron.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

did you see all their constituency homes on bbc1? nice work if you can get it...


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

Shevek said:


> Where is the share of the vote?



Exit polls don't count that - only seats won.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

Barking_Mad said:


> id rather they count them properly. What the fuck is all that about?!



it's not that hard to do, it'll be accurate


----------



## nuffsaid (May 6, 2010)

Good to hear them talk about numbers of people queuing up to vote, about time the turnout was up.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 6, 2010)

307 seats.

That's too close for comfort.

It's going to be a long grim shift.

*Opens cider*


----------



## Belushi (May 6, 2010)

mk12 said:


> If the exit polls are correct, do you think Brown will attempt to do a deal with Clegg?



Mandelson has just pretty much confirmed it.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Exit polls don't count that - only seats won.



they always used to, dunno when/why they stopped


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 6, 2010)

Silly that people left it late to vote!


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

This is NOT Theresa May.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

Belushi said:


> Mandelson has just pretty much confirmed it.



if cameron is so close he barely needs them, clegg could extract a better deal from brown.  arguably


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

Mandy talking about a deal with the LibDems - "I have no problem in principle."

No, Mandy, you have no fucking principles.


----------



## Shevek (May 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Exit polls don't count that - only seats won.



k cheers  (by the way I did abstain after some argee-bhaji with my partner)


----------



## gabi (May 6, 2010)

Jesus fuck. Jeremy Paxman is such a smug tory cunt. How they can let someone so biased present this country's premier news show?


----------



## big eejit (May 6, 2010)

Belushi said:


> Mandelson has just pretty much confirmed it.



I think Mandelson actually just confirmed Johnson and Clegg deal, not Brown.


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

belboid said:


> they always used to, dunno when/why they stopped



The media are trying to work them out backwards - they shouldn't really be doing that.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

Belushi said:


> Yes, so will Cameron.



would he? Try to form minority govt probably...


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

lopsidedbunny said:


> Silly that people left it late to vote!



It's like last orders, turning up at the bar when the bell is about to ring, and there's a queue at the bar


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

it really winds me up when people describe this as a 'strange' election - just because something slightly different happens its painted as a change - its the same old shit really - a symptom of the conservative culture that pervades. what would have made an interesting campaign is if UKIP attempted a military coup before fleeing to the welsh hills and engaging in guerilla warfare from there.


----------



## gabi (May 6, 2010)

big eejit said:


> I think Mandelson actually just confirmed Johnson and Clegg deal, not Brown.



Miliband/Clegg/Cable. Yep. I'd take that.


----------



## mk12 (May 6, 2010)

gabi said:


> Jesus fuck. Jeremy Paxman is such a smug tory cunt. How they can let someone so biased present this country's premier news show?



I thought he used to be a lefty?


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 6, 2010)

No one asked me who I voted for ... so I am not on any exit poll nor have I ever been asked!


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 6, 2010)

That exit poll gives a suprisingly low level of vote for the lib dems - I'm sure they'll get more seats than that. Still - it clear that thats the last we'll hear about  'cleggmania'.


----------



## smokedout (May 6, 2010)

first genuine lol of the night, mandelson calling for electoral reform

wonder why


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

gabi said:


> Jesus fuck. Jeremy Paxman is such a smug tory cunt. How they can let someone so biased present this country's premier news show?



here here. hes a tory grouse hunting shite.


----------



## mk12 (May 6, 2010)

smokedout said:


> first genuine lol of the night, mandelson calling for electoral reform
> 
> wonder why



Because it was in their manifesto?


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

lopsidedbunny said:


> No one asked me who I voted for ... so I am not on any exit poll nor have I ever been asked!



I wasn't asked either


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

ska invita said:


> what would have made an interesting campaign is if UKIP attempted a military coup before fleeing to the welsh hills and engaging in guerilla warfare from there.



Plane crashed before it even kicked off


----------



## William of Walworth (May 6, 2010)

That exit poll is scary!!!

38% for the Tories, 29% for Labour???

Tories looking cushy .....


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 6, 2010)

stephj said:


> Plane crashed before it even kicked off



Funny!


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

ska invita said:


> what would have made an interesting campaign is if UKIP attempted a military coup before fleeing to the welsh hills and engaging in guerilla warfare from there.



It was planned, but the plane crashed.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 6, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> That exit poll is scary!!!
> 
> 38% for the Tories, 29% for Labour???
> 
> Tories looking cushy .....



Don't worry - *Exit polls do not cover postal votes*.

BBC 5-Live confirmed this just now.


----------



## gabi (May 6, 2010)

mk12 said:


> I thought he used to be a lefty?



When? 

Born n bred tory cunt. Unfortunately he shows his colours all too frequently on his show.


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2010)

if the exit polls are correct, lib dems and labour still wouldn't be able to form a government


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

The markets are opening at 1am? Oh there could be extra fun tonight.


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> Don't worry - *Exit polls do not cover postal votes*.
> 
> BBC 5-Live confirmed this just now.



which party has the laziest voters who can't be arsed  going to a polling station and vote by post instead , plus how many postal votes were there?


----------



## mk12 (May 6, 2010)

> When, in his twenties, Paxman unsuccessfully applied for the vacant editorship of the venerable Labour-supporting weekly The New Statesman, he said he considered himself a socialist.[34][35] He had previously stood as a Communist candidate in school elections



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeremy_Paxman#Personal_life


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> Don't worry - *Exit polls do not cover postal votes*.
> 
> BBC 5-Live confirmed this just now.



why would that be a good thing?  could go either way, slightly more likely to benefit tories (overseas voters)


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 6, 2010)

Paxman is a snob I remember him hiring a couple of east Europeans on the cheap to do the house work below the min' wage and ranting about their lack of education...


----------



## JHE (May 6, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> Don't worry - *Exit polls do not cover postal votes*.



Obviously - but do you have any reason to think that the overall outcome of the GE will be very different once postal votes are taken into account?


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

.


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

strung_out said:


> if the exit polls are correct, lib dems and labour still wouldn't be able to form a government



LibDems were never going to go with a rejected Labour government, fact.


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

elbows said:


> The markets are opening at 1am? Oh there could be extra fun tonight.



Whoever decided that has majorly fucked things up


----------



## paulhackett (May 6, 2010)

gabi said:


> When?
> 
> Born n bred tory cunt. Unfortunately he shows his colours all too frequently on his show.



I thought Tories tended to avoid him? Not just because he slaughtered the likes of Michael Howard. I think he digs at everyone?


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

christ almighty, brucie's on the beeb election coverage. jesus wept.


----------



## JHE (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> LibDems were never going to go with a rejected Labour government, fact.



What if Labour offers electoral reform and the Tories don't?


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

Brucie and Ben Kingsley on the the beeb now. Is anyone else seeing a new odd couple movie?


----------



## Open Sauce (May 6, 2010)

Brucie's had a few


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> christ almighty, brucie's on the beeb election coverage. jesus wept.



Who the fuck invited him on?


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> christ almighty, brucie's on the beeb election coverage. jesus wept.



and Ben Kingsley, and brucie just did the 'nice to see you thing'


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

That was hilarious


----------



## nuffsaid (May 6, 2010)

well that was embarrassing, Brucie didn't have a clue.


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

gabi said:


> When?
> 
> Born n bred tory cunt. Unfortunately he shows his colours all too frequently on his show.



when i was doing multidrop deliveries i came across paxman standing in the middle of portebello road - i was forced to stop the van, and i dont like to beep, so i waited to see what would happen - he took a look at me, ignored me and the traffic he was stopping, then started a conversation with someone standing on the pavement. it took all of 15 seconds before he deemed to get out of the fucking road the arrogant fuck. hes very tall by the way.

*more celebrity anecdotes by request!


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

TheDave said:


> Brucie and Ben Kingsley on the the beeb now. Is anyone else seeing a new odd couple movie?



did ben said who he voted for?


----------



## smokedout (May 6, 2010)

JHE said:


> What if Labour offers electoral reform and the Tories don't?



just been offered, mandelson just randomly called for end of first past the post on the beeb without anyone actually asking him about it


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

Balbi said:


> That was hilarious



the response to Bruce had a bit of a low turnout tbh


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

Brooker's on 4 now.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

Balbi said:


> That was hilarious



no it wasn't


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> no it wasn't



It was, because otherwise the banality is entirely depressing


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

JHE said:


> What if Labour offers electoral reform and the Tories don't?



Clegg said he would talk with the party with the largest mandate, Cameron said everything was up for discussion inc. electoral reform - where have you been?


----------



## 1%er (May 6, 2010)

BBC says lots of people being turned away and not allowed to vote, isn't it the case that if you are there prior to the poll clossing (10pm I think) you MUST be allowed to vote.


----------



## mk12 (May 6, 2010)

belboid said:


> did ben said who he voted for?



Nope.


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

smokedout said:


> just been offered, mandelson just randomly called for end of first past the post on the beeb without anyone actually asking him about it



Labour had a referendum on the issue in their manifesto, and they instigated the Jenkins Commission to look into electoral reform. As i said to the people who were prepared to vote lib-dems even if it meant propping up a tory govt, if they were serious they should have voted labour.


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

Note to Alan Johnson, you aren't fooling anyone with the size of your rosette. Compensating much?


----------



## southside (May 6, 2010)

I saw the exit poll Con 307 Lab 207 Lib/Phlem 55 or sumink like dat.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 6, 2010)

Alan Johnson: 'Rubber Button?'


----------



## Belushi (May 6, 2010)

TheDave said:


> Note to Alan Johnson, you aren't fooling anyone with the size of your rosette. Compensating much?



It's fucking huge


----------



## mk12 (May 6, 2010)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## Belushi (May 6, 2010)

Johnson ready to do a deal with Clegg.


----------



## mk12 (May 6, 2010)

I'd take that Belushi.


----------



## paulhackett (May 6, 2010)

smokedout said:


> just been offered, mandelson just randomly called for end of first past the post on the beeb without anyone actually asking him about it



Alan Johnson saying the same.. all well briefed.


----------



## Belushi (May 6, 2010)

He's really laying into first past the post.


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

Belushi said:


> Johnson ready to do a deal with Clegg.



Johnson has always been a very vocal supporter of PR - he's just making the most of the opportunity.


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

Belushi said:


> Johnson ready to do a deal with Clegg.



Labour is crawling up the LibDem's arse here.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 6, 2010)

you have to have been given your ballot paper by 10pm to be eligible to vote.


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

southside said:


> I saw the exit poll Con 307 Lab 207 Lib/Phlem 55 or sumink like dat.



Tory 307
Lab 255
Lib 59
Others 29


----------



## Belushi (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Labour is crawling up the LibDem's arse here.



Innit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

TheDave said:


> Brucie and Ben Kingsley on the the beeb now. Is anyone else seeing a new odd couple movie?



What the fuck was that all about "Strictly Come Voting" or something - just got in from an auditon, switched on the TV and thought I'd entered some alternagte reality where Brucie is PM!


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

We've not had a single result yet.


----------



## Libertad (May 6, 2010)

Shevek said:


> k cheers  (by the way I did abstain after some argee-bhaji with my partner)



Fair shout Shevek, hope peace reigns in your house!


----------



## 1%er (May 6, 2010)

Barking_Mad said:


> you have to have been given your ballot paper by 10pm to be eligible to vote.


I thought the reporter said you just had to be in the queue


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

Barking_Mad said:


> you have to have been given your ballot paper by 10pm to be eligible to vote.



And frankly if you are so fucking stupid to turn-up that late you don't deserve the vote.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

Belushi said:


> Innit.



desperate to cling onto power any way possible.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

Theresa May my current MP - you can fuck off!


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

Go on Mandy... you can have May!


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What the fuck was that all about "Strictly Come Voting" or something - just got in from an auditon, switched on the TV and thought I'd entered some alternagte reality where Brucie is PM!



I think it's the Beebs celeb election party or summat. Major fail with his tired old catchphrase though, give it up Brucie mate it's past it's sell by date.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What the fuck was that all about "Strictly Come Voting" or something - just got in from an auditon, switched on the TV and thought I'd entered some alternagte reality where Brucie is PM!



can't believe he went for a 'nice to see you...etc', it's obviously the only contribution he's capable of making irrespective of the context/situation.

balbi enjoyed it tho


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Theresa May my current MP - you can fuck off!



Why is she still waffling about 'change'?


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 6, 2010)

from the Guardian blog

Tim Montgomerie, editor of ConservativeHome, has posted this:

Contrary to the exit poll, which has the Tories 19 short, we are expecting a good night for the Conservatives; probably a small working majority. David Cameron will become prime minister. The party will make deep inroads into Labour territory but will not do well against the Liberal Democrats. The Lib Dems may come third, winning 100 seats in total. The exit poll has the Lib Dems only on 59 seats.


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

2250 expectation.


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Theresa May my current MP - you can fuck off!



I always imagine May as the wicked witch of the west, if she ever leaves politics she should try her hand on the west end stage.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (May 6, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/election2010/liveevent/

BREAKING NEWS

Police have been called to some polling stations to move on people who wanted to vote but couldn't because they were still queuing outside at 10pm. In the Manchester Withington constituency, about 200 people were turned away. A spokesman for the returning officer for Manchester said: "The law states that the doors to polling stations must be closed at 10pm exactly, and no-one may be issued with a ballot paper after 10pm."


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2010)

"BBC Sussex understands that in the Brighton Pavilion constituency the Green Party are gloomy about their prospects for Caroline Lucas becoming the party's first MP. Sources there say Labour's held a massive doorstep campaign in the last 24 hours targetting Green supporters."


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 6, 2010)

paddy ashdown just said prick instead of trick!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/election2010/liveevent/
> 
> BREAKING NEWS
> 
> Police have been called to some polling stations to move on people who wanted to vote but couldn't because they were still queuing outside at 10pm. In the Manchester Withington constituency, about 200 people were turned away. A spokesman for the returning officer for Manchester said: "The law states that the doors to polling stations must be closed at 10pm exactly, and no-one may be issued with a ballot paper after 10pm."



the Polling stations are open for 15 hours, and these people decide to turn up in the last hour


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

strung_out said:


> "BBC Sussex understands that in the Brighton Pavilion constituency the Green Party are gloomy about their prospects for Caroline Lucas becoming the party's first MP. Sources there say Labour's held a massive doorstep campaign in the last 24 hours targetting Green supporters."



She's conceded already according to other sources.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 6, 2010)

1%er said:


> I thought the reporter said you just had to be in the queue



You can be in a queue but you have to have the voting slip in your hand. Stood out the door with your polling card doesn't make you eligible to vote.... or at least it shouldn't...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

TheDave said:


> I always imagine May as the wicked witch of the west, if she ever leaves politics she should try her hand on the west end stage.



She came to see me in a play last year - well not me personally she came to see the drama group. I was just glad we didn't have to meet her afterwards and I would have had to use foul and abusive language.


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the Polling stations are open for 15 hours, and these people decide to turn up in the last hour



See post 187 - too thick to be allowed to vote.


----------



## Melinda (May 6, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> paddy ashdown just said prick instead of trick!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol



Hey Betty


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She came to see me in a play last year - well not me personally she came to see the drama group. I was just glad we didn't have to meet her afterwards and I would have had to use foul and abusive language.



I would have invented entirely new swear words specially to convey my hatred of her.


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

seems a high turnout, Sunderland vote not in yet, could be a long night before any indication of who has done well


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 6, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Hey Betty



Howdy Melinda


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> See post 187 - too thick to be allowed to vote.



the thread is moving quickly


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 6, 2010)

Midnight thirty?


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the thread is moving quickly



Aye, and I predict it will speed up over the next hour or so.


----------



## Cakes (May 6, 2010)

I don't like that exit poll. Anyone know if results are ever available as if it were PR?


----------



## Shevek (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> And frankly if you are so fucking stupid to turn-up that late you don't deserve the vote.



what about ppl who work all day


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

Here comes Sunderland....


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

The two potential results we have (Brighton pav/Oldham East and Saddleworth) both undermine the exit poll - labour hold marginal and labour loss to lib-dem.


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

sunderland vote in now


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 6, 2010)

Nazis got nearly 2000


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

Lib Dem 5,000
Tory 8,000
Lab 19,000


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

standard lab hold.


----------



## Bajie (May 6, 2010)

Labour got 1 at least then, no surprise there.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 6, 2010)

8147 for the Tories
19000+ for Labour


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

1-0 Labour


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 6, 2010)

First win Labour.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 6, 2010)

from the Guardian blog:

Peter Kellner made an interesting point on the BBC, that the swing to the Conservatives was twice as high in Labour marginals where the Labour incumbent was standing down. If true, this is remarkable. In the climate of the expenses crisis in 2009, people were expecting the death of the incumbency factor, because all MPs except a few "saints" were tarred with the same brush and there was a mood of "throw the bums out". 

We would also expect an election with a large swing between the parties to erase a lot of personal votes and incumbency as a factor, as it did in 1997 when the Tories were kicked out and the high personal standing of some of their MPs in their constituencies counted for nothing.

But, if what Kellner says is correct, incumbency looks more important than ever. An unusually large number of Labour MPs in marginal seats retired in the run-up to the election. It would be ironic if the loss of their personal vote was what tipped the balance towards a minority Tory government rather than a Lib-Lab coalition (or if the exit poll is a little off-beam, the difference between the Tories having a majority or not).


----------



## nuffsaid (May 6, 2010)

How those cheers take me back to 1997....so much hope then...


----------



## mk12 (May 6, 2010)

26 years old? Fuck me.


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

Declare: Bnp 1961, lib dem 5292, ukip 1022, cons 8147, lab 19,137. Lab hold.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 6, 2010)

_'Were you still up for Sunderland?'_


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 1-0 Labour



The ref was blatantly on Labours side, that was a blatant foul on the keeper for the goal.


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

some more speculation: one other reason why the libdem vote might have evaporated is that it was mainly coming from the 18-25 age range (who i saw 56% or so in that age group were intending to vote libdem) - maybe they didnt actually bother to vote.


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


> How those cheers take me back to 1997....so much hope then...



Aye


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 6, 2010)

what were the voting numbers there last time? They sometimes use the swing here to determine overall results...


----------



## yardbird (May 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the Polling stations are open for 15 hours, and these people decide to turn up in the last hour



How about not enough staff to make it faster.
Should have been more prepared maybe?


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

Down 12% (Lab) Sunderland


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 6, 2010)

8.4%

Bollocks.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 6, 2010)

First new MP is http://www.bridgetphillipson.co.uk/biography


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

Shevek said:


> what about ppl who work all day



What about them?

Postal vote/proxy vote/get there on fucking time.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 1-0 Labour



Yay!


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

big vote for the independent candidate in Sunderland, what is his story then?


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> 8.4%
> 
> Bollocks.



they had 8% taken out of them by an independent and the bnp.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

55% turnout - up a little on last time according to the beeb


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

mk12 said:


> 26 years old? Fuck me.


another addition to parliament with varied life experience and strong personal empathy with the problems of the people


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> First new MP is http://www.bridgetphillipson.co.uk/biography



Cute, I know that's not important but I like her hair.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 6, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> 8.4%
> 
> Bollocks.



Tells you nothing. Quite apart from there being a New Labour candidate and there being a low turn out because it's not a competitive seat, a local Independent got 7% of the vote which skews everything.


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Yay!



with that kind of enthusiasm can I interest you in coming down to watch Dulwich Hamlet in the Isthmian League?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> First new MP is http://www.bridgetphillipson.co.uk/biography


a woman 

there was a good letter in the grauniad today about the gender bias in our current political system of representation....


----------



## Bajie (May 6, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> they had 8% taken out of them by an independent and the bnp.



bnp vote was down, cons where up by 8%


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 6, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> another addition to parliament with varied life experience and strong personal empathy with the problems of the people



She runs a women's refuge according to her biog.


----------



## Open Sauce (May 6, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> another addition to parliament with varied life experience and strong personal empathy with the problems of the people



Probably more than a Tory bench combined


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

Bajie said:


> bnp vote was down, cons where up by 8%



The BNP vote almost doubled.


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> another addition to parliament with varied life experience and strong personal empathy with the problems of the people



How the fuck did a 26 year old get given a safe seat?


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

TheDave said:


> Cute, I know that's not important but I like her hair.



it bugs me when people like her succeed so young - no doubt did volunteering as a teenager, joined all the necessary groups at university before being succesfully shoehorned into a safe seat. Knows nothing about the real world I would presume...


----------



## Cakes (May 6, 2010)

ska invita said:


> some more speculation: one other reason why the libdem vote might have evaporated is that it was mainly coming from the 18-25 age range (who i saw 56% or so in that age group were intending to vote libdem) - maybe they didnt actually bother to vote.



A bit more likely to be last minute I reckon.


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> How the fuck did a 26 year old get given a safe seat?



Because she's easy on the eye?


----------



## gabi (May 6, 2010)

I give up on this thread. Has to be the fastest moving ever


----------



## killer b (May 6, 2010)

the labour mp's i've seen seem to be smug as fuck. i'd suggest they've got a lib dem pact in the bag...


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

You can know quite a bit about 'the real world' aged 26.


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

ska invita said:


> it bugs me when people like her succeed so young - no doubt did volunteering as a teenager, joined all the necessary groups at university before being succesfully shoehorned into a safe seat. Knows nothing about the real world I would presume...



"I studied at the school of hard knocks me." 

I prefer it over stuffy old farts to be honest, i'm sick of seeing the parliament look like a geriatric ward.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 6, 2010)

Balbi said:


> Because she's easy on the eye?



This ^


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

gabi said:


> I give up on this thread. Has to be the fastest moving ever



stay with us gabi! look paxman is on - hes a cunt isnt he?


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

killer b said:


> the labour mp's i've seen seem to be smug as fuck. i'd suggest they've got a lib dem pact in the bag...



More likely they've been well briefed that they must not come across as losers in order to pursue this strategy of staying in power via a deal.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 6, 2010)

Labour trying to 'Lovebomb' the LibDems according to some goon on ITV.

Takes me back to my youth, that.


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

TheDave said:


> "I studied at the school of hard knocks me."
> 
> I prefer it over stuffy old farts to be honest, i'm sick of seeing the parliament look like a geriatric ward.



maybe, im just reflexively bitter against youthful achievers!


----------



## JHE (May 6, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Labour trying to 'Lovebomb' the LibDems according to some goon on ITV.
> 
> Takes me back to my youth, that.



Really?  'Lovebombing' was what Moonies did to their potential recruits, IIRC.


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

killer b said:


> the labour mp's i've seen seem to be smug as fuck. i'd suggest they've got a lib dem pact in the bag...



No way, it would be political suicide for the LibDems to back a rejected Labour government, with no public mandate; worst result since 1931, they would be dead in the water come the next election.


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> How the fuck did a 26 year old get given a safe seat?



At least it's new blood... good riddance the last lot of cunts.


----------



## gabi (May 6, 2010)

ska invita said:


> stay with us gabi! look paxman is on - hes a cunt isnt he?



YES! Yes he is!

I've won my bet anyway. Got a hung parliament at 4/6. crazy easy money... 

Anyway. Hows the 4 coverage going.


----------



## JimW (May 6, 2010)

mk12 said:


> 26 years old? Fuck me.



Oxbridge grad active in student politics


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

Yes, Paxman is a cunt.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> How the fuck did a 26 year old get given a safe seat?



Shagging Brown? On a double bag basis, one over her head in case his falls off.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> How the fuck did a 26 year old get given a safe seat?



right education, bright young thing syndrome.


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

Am I the only one a bit annoyed with people making such assured pronouncements on the election off one result?


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

JimW said:


> Oxbridge grad active in student politics



 Indeed.


----------



## gabi (May 6, 2010)

Ok. I've got my jamesons and my guitar out. Lets get on it.


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

can't see a swing 8.4% swing to the Tories nationwide - the sunderland vote had a high vote for an independent, which skewed the swing


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

Owww we've lost the old guy that used to do the sophisticated academic analysis. Is he dead or just too old?

Is this likely to be Dimblebys last General Election?


----------



## Melinda (May 6, 2010)

Nick Robinson just reported that Lewisham kept the polls open an extra half hour!


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Shagging Brown? On a double bag basis, one over her head in case his falls off.



Go Sas with the misogyny.


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

TheDave said:


> Am I the only one a bit annoyed with people making such assured pronouncements on the election off one result?



No you're not the only one


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 6, 2010)

JHE said:


> Really?  'Lovebombing' was what Moonies did to their potential recruits, IIRC.



I was thinking of 80's Poodle/Glam metal stalwarts, Tigertailz.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> No way, it would be political suicide for the LibDems to back a rejected Labour government, with no public mandate; worst result since 1931, they would be dead in the water come the next election.



nah, now or never for electoral reform and they'll always be a 3rd party under FPTP.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2010)

stephj said:


> Go Sas with the misogyny.


he's old so that makes it ok apparently....


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 6, 2010)

stephj said:


> Go Sas with the misogyny.



He needs a wank.


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

I like the hexagonal forms. They make it clear.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

Bajie said:


> bnp vote was down, cons where up by 8%



bnp vote was up 1%. Tories were up 5% on vote share. The 8% refers to the swing.


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

Exit poll refinement loses the Tories 2 seats and put up the Lib Dems by 2 compared to earlier.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

the exit poll has been revised. somehow i think it'll be revised quite a bit before the night's out.


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

Balbi said:


> I like the hexagonal forms. They make it clear.



You must have been a bee in a previous life.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

dimbleby getting outraged by those 'not able' to vote.


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

TheDave said:


> You must have been a bee in a previous life.



Nah, that's it now.


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

Dimbelby calling for an inquiry about the people who couldn't vote before 10pm, called it third world politics.


----------



## Shevek (May 6, 2010)

TheDave said:


> You must have been a bee in a previous life.



LMFAO!


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

fucking hell, loads of people turned away.  (and there are loads of good reasons why people vote late)


----------



## kavenism (May 6, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> another addition to parliament with varied life experience and strong personal empathy with the problems of the people



She's quite foxy though


----------



## Cobbles (May 6, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Knows nothing about the real world I would presume...



A prototypical labour MP......

She'll be a shadow minister in no time at all.


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

Buzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## big eejit (May 6, 2010)

Hung parliament = UK is the next Greece. I predict a riot.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

TheDave said:


> Am I the only one a bit annoyed with people making such assured pronouncements on the election off one result?





Aye, but that one seat in showed an 8.4% swing  And in a Labour stronghold.


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

portillo: "it only matters what the markets think" <everything wrong with politics

EDIT: frostrops with me!


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

That's 1/1 saved deposits for the BNP.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Hung parliament = UK is the next Greece. I predict a riot.



Wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 6, 2010)

Only one result in ?


----------



## 1%er (May 6, 2010)

TheDave said:


> Dimbelby calling for an inquiry about the people who couldn't vote before 10pm, called it third world politics.


Like the elections run in Iraq and Afghanistan by the British and Americans


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> nah, now or never for electoral reform and they'll always be a 3rd party under FPTP.



Cameron said everything was open for discussion including electoral reform.

Clegg said the party with the higher mandate should have first shot.

Labour is fucked.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

ska invita said:


> portillo: "it only matters what the markets think" <everything wrong with politics
> 
> EDIT: frostrops with me!


Portillo also making the good point that there's a good point that the next few days could be utter chaos financially.


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Aye, but that one seat in showed an 8.4% swing  And in a Labour stronghold.



That's _why_ it was large (aside from the rise in the independents and others).


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

Just to redux...

Declarations by expected time order...
http://election.pressassociation.com/Declaration_times/general_by_time.php


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 6, 2010)

*Election Result called into doubt.*

Already !
Lots of people having the Polling Doors,
Slammed in their face.

Postal voting,
Again a major issue.

But the Markets are voting late.
The U.K.Gilts Market is opening at 1am,
Just for this Election.

(Did you see what happened to the U.S. Markets today ?)

Democracy ?
Or the streets ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

Sorry - re: the Beeb coverage why are these people being interviewed and who is paying for this fucking jolly


----------



## kavenism (May 6, 2010)

Ian Hislop swooning with Mariella Frostrup right now. God her voice turns me on....oh shit now it's David Baddiel.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

thankfully the link to the beeb's celeb party cut out before fern britton could speak


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Cameron said everything was open for decision, including electoral reform.
> 
> Clegg said the party with the higher mandate should have first shot.
> 
> Labour is fucked.



they might well be. It would be a mistake for Clegg to do anything other than support whoever offered them PR. For them this is probably the only moment they'll be in this position in a generation. Whatever hit they'll get for supporting an unpopular labour government for PR will be worth it. Otherwise they might as well all go home now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> thankfully the link to the beeb's celeb party cut out before fern britton could speak



Yup - small mercies


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

stephj said:


> Go Sas with the misogyny.



You don't quite get it, do you?

Never mind, I shall explain. For a safe seat the lady was willing to shag Brown, however, she took the precaution of putting a bag over her head, in case the one she had put over his fell off.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

belboid said:


> fucking hell, loads of people turned away.  (and there are loads of good reasons why people vote late)



oh, it was sheffield hallam, fuck 'em


----------



## gabi (May 6, 2010)

I have to say, the BBC graphics are fucking good this year


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

The beeb has hired a shower of cunts for election night haven't they, christ I'd hate to be stuck in that party. I'd drink myself to death.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

beeb now doing domino rally, coupled with brucie this is highbrow stuff!


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> You don't quite get it, do you?


yesz we do, thats why we all think you're a cunt


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

Jeremy Vine is such a fucking tool


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Already !
> Lots of people having the Polling Doors,
> Slammed in their face.
> 
> ...


is this a poem? its good if it is


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> they might well be. It would be a mistake for Clegg to do anything other than support whoever offered them PR. For them this is probably the only moment they'll be in this position in a generation. Whatever hit they'll get for supporting an unpopular labour government for PR will be worth it. Otherwise they might as well all go home now.



Clegg has stated he wont work with Brown. Would Labour be so venal as to dump Brown to hold on?


----------



## kavenism (May 6, 2010)

gabi said:


> I have to say, the BBC graphics are fucking good this year



I like the CGI dominos


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Clegg has stated he wont work with Brown. Would Labour be so venal as to dump Brown to hold on?



Yes, yes they are.


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

Oh shit its the female equivalent of Kilroy. Rantzen.


----------



## Bajie (May 6, 2010)

They would drop him if it meant staying in power.


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> You don't quite get it, do you?
> 
> Never mind, I shall explain. For a safe seat the lady was willing to shag Brown, however, she took the precaution of putting a bag over her head, in case the one she had put over his fell off.



No I know what you really meant....

You're a cunt Sas, now fuck off.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Would Labour be so venal as to dump Brown to hold on?



100% they would.


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Clegg has stated he wont work with Brown. Would Labour be so venal as to dump Brown to hold on?



Why the hell would you believe someone like Clegg? He only said he wouldn't work with Brown _if he came last _ - they're not going to. He refused to answer what would happen if he came 2nd. Why?


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

Argh, rantzen is fouling up my screen now. Channel 4's ads for now i think.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

belboid said:


> yesz we do, thats why we all think you're a cunt



Really? How interesting.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Clegg has stated he wont work with Brown. Would Labour be so venal as to dump Brown to hold on?



do you doubt it for a second?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Clegg has stated he wont work with Brown. Would Labour be so venal as to dump Brown to hold on?



of course they would.  and they should.


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> they might well be. It would be a mistake for Clegg to do anything other than support whoever offered them PR. For them this is probably the only moment they'll be in this position in a generation. Whatever hit they'll get for supporting an unpopular labour government for PR will be worth it. Otherwise they might as well all go home now.



Well, apart from the fact that Labour isn't offering the LibDems PR, this is exactly why the Tories have said it's open for discussion and Clegg has said it's not a deal breaker anyway.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 6, 2010)

ska invita said:


> is this a poem? its good if it is



It was meant to be a new Thread.
But i fucked it up.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 6, 2010)

Esther Rantzen?

David Baddiel?

More like 1992 than it first appeared.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

stephj said:


> No I know what you really meant....
> 
> You're a cunt Sas, now fuck off.



Go fuck yourself arsehole. Now you fuck off.


----------



## Diamond (May 6, 2010)

Exit poll is statistically meaningless.

Strangely enough, exactly like every poll in the campaign.


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

Tut tut Sas.


----------



## JHE (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Clegg has stated he wont work with Brown. Would Labour be so venal as to dump Brown to hold on?



I wouldn't call it venality, but whatever you call it, yes, the might get rid of Brown to avoid a Tory govt.  They might well not even have to oust Brown, now that he has fought his election and failed to get a majority.  He might just resign without any further prompting.


----------



## Libertad (May 6, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Already !
> Lots of people having the Polling Doors,
> Slammed in their face.
> 
> ...





ska invita said:


> is this a poem? its good if it is



No it isn't and no it isn't.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Well, apart from the fact that Labour isn't offering the LibDems PR, this is exactly why the Tories have said it's open for discussion and Clegg has said it's not a deal breaker anyway.



That's right, he did.


----------



## mincepie (May 6, 2010)

gabi said:


> I have to say, the BBC graphics are fucking good this year



Yeah it's pretty well thought out.....maybe a little cheesy in some places, I dunno??
The reporter in Luton... She's come a long way in the world, I rember her doing Radio 1 newsbeat a few years back.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Go fuck yourself arsehole. Now you fuck off.



I also think you are a violent cunt.


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Well, apart from the fact that Labour isn't offering the LibDems PR, this is exactly why the Tories have said it's open for discussion and Clegg has said it's not a deal breaker anyway.



Yes they are. They had a referendum on electoral reform from the commons in their manifesto. The tories don't and Cameron has repeatedly said he doesn't want it not that it's open for discussion. And on top of that Clegg has backtracked on PR being a pre-condition of any coalition.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

JHE said:


> I wouldn't call it venality, but whatever you call it, yes, the might get rid of Brown to avoid a Tory govt.  They might well not even have to oust Brown, now that he has fought his election and failed to get a majority.  He might just resign without any further prompting.



Really? After his apoplexy when Blair renegaded on their seedy little deal?


----------



## gabi (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Go fuck yourself arsehole. Now you fuck off.



Why do you post on these boards? 

Genuine question..


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

Seriously sas, that's some foul misogynist shite you posted.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

If I were Clegg I'd look at the figures for "would you vote Lib Dem" if they could win, and just say PR, PR, PR, PR to anyone who would listen.

I don't get this idea that people are somehow going to be outraged if we don't get a Tory government if they are the largest party. Bottom line is that 60% of the population voted for someone else. If they really wanted a Tory government they'd have voted for one.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I also think you are a violent cunt.



Curious that, I wasn't the one threatening violence, and certainly not by PM.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Go fuck yourself arsehole. Now you fuck off.



No, I believe it is you who should fuck off.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

Interesting what Nick Robinson (?) was just takling about a possible legal challenge re: people not being able to vote


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Well, apart from the fact that Labour isn't offering the LibDems PR, this is exactly why the Tories have said it's open for discussion and Clegg has said it's not a deal breaker anyway.



He's fucking nuts if it's not? Why spurn your only chance to ever even get a shot at being PM? What possible motivation would he have to back a government other than PR?


----------



## 1%er (May 6, 2010)

21st century Britain, the oldest democracy can't even run a fucking election.

Some polling stations turned people away, some invited everyone in the queue in and locked the doors and others just shut the door.


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

Bin this thread!


----------



## Citizen66 (May 6, 2010)

Washington and Sunderland west coming in...


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Interesting what Nick Robinson (?) was just takling about a possible legal challenge re: people not being able to vote



Aye it's the inconsistency on the policy of the returning officers, in such a close election those votes could be crucial for anyone really.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 6, 2010)

What's happening in Hackney. Voter sit-in?


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Yes they are. They had a referendum on electoral reform from the commons in their manifesto. The tories don't and Cameron has repeatedly said he doesn't want it not that it's open for discussion. And on top of that Clegg has backtracked on PR being a pre-condition of any coalition.



Not for PR.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 6, 2010)

Labour


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

TheDave said:


> Seriously sas, that's some foul misogynist shite you posted.



Whatever.

Are you saying that no woman would fuck for gain? There wont be any prostitution then? What's the difference whether it is cash or kind?


----------



## Cakes (May 6, 2010)

A sit-in in a Hackney polling station reported on BBC news?


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

2 labour women in already.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 6, 2010)

2-0


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Whatever.
> 
> Are you saying that no woman would fuck for gain? There wont be any prostitution then? What's the difference whether it is cash or kind?



Says it all really


----------



## Crispy (May 6, 2010)

Cunt this, cunt that. Let's keep at least this thread for reporting the results eh?


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

Looks like another saved BNP deposit.


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Whatever.
> 
> Are you saying that no woman would fuck for gain? There wont be any prostitution then? What's the difference whether it is cash or kind?



Any proof of the allegation, no none, none at all. It's libellous foul shit and you know it.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2010)

is this THE thread?


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

another reduced Labour majority in Washington (11% swing to Tories), losing votes to BNP (saved deposit), UKIP, Tories and Lib Dems.


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

another labour hold, Washington, BNP nearly 2000 votes again, Ukip picking up a thousand, presumably off the Tories


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

11.6% swing to the Conservatives.


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 6, 2010)

Tory majority back to odds on on betfair


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

That is a big swing to the Tories


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

Cakes said:


> A sit-in in a Hackney polling station reported on BBC news?



I thought that's what I heard!


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

TheDave said:


> Any proof of the allegation, no none, none at all. It's libellous foul shit and you know it.



It was a joke at the expense of a politician? Never made one? An old joke certainly.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 6, 2010)

Oh, bollocks.

This 'Swing' business is fucking awful.


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Not for PR.



Yes, for _a form _ of PR - and without the details finalised so plenty of room for compromise and manouvere.


----------



## bendeus (May 6, 2010)

Massive swing. God, no


----------



## nuffsaid (May 6, 2010)

Dimbleby "Let's drill down Emily" oh yeah!!


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 6, 2010)

fuck it's gonna be a long night...


----------



## paulhackett (May 6, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> What's happening in Hackney. Voter sit-in?



That's all they've said so far.. maybe back to it shortly now the result is in


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> No, I believe it is you who should fuck off.



I disagree...


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Curious that, I wasn't the one threatening violence, and certainly not by PM.



you were told explicitly by the ed to stop your threats of violence earlier today, so I'd cut it  out now if I were you


----------



## gabi (May 6, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Bin this thread!



Yeh but no but yeh... but no sign of Fridgey yet. We may able to continue discussin shit!


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> He's fucking nuts if it's not? Why spurn your only chance to ever even get a shot at being PM? What possible motivation would he have to back a government other than PR?



The total collapse of the LibDem vote across the south of the country, from the south-east to the west country, if he dares to do a deal with Labour when the Tories have the biggest mandate.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Bin this thread!



LOL. let's do a poll...


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

I think the Tory increases are more important to look for in these places than the Labour drop, because the anti-tory vote isn't really an issue in places like this.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

eric pickles - sort your chin out FFS.


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> The total collapse of the LibDem vote across the south of the country, from the south-east to the west country, if he dares to do a deal with Labour when the Tories have the biggest mandate.



Why are you so insistent on this - a huge chunk of that lib-dem vote is tactical labour voters anyway - always has been.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 6, 2010)

We're all screwed


----------



## killer b (May 6, 2010)

bendeus said:


> Massive swing. God, no


it doesn't mean anything imo - these are safe labour seats. lets see what happens with the first few marginals...


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> LOL. let's do a poll...



we'll need at least seven of them based on previous examples


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

Oh god, Simon Hughes is on!


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Not for PR.



Yep. I recall hearing him say so on R4, it was almost exactly those words.


----------



## nuffsaid (May 6, 2010)

Blimey - didn't know the Tories had Jabba-the-Hut as chairman.


----------



## fractionMan (May 6, 2010)

I just hope my horse doesn't lose his deposit.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2010)

I was surprised at how long it took to vote today.


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

Eric Pickles = Harold Bishop + Churchill the Dog


----------



## Citizen66 (May 6, 2010)

So a Tory majority then? 

Oh well industrial action here we come followed by the dole queue.


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


> Blimey - didn't know the Tories had Jabba-the-Hut as chairman.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

killer b said:


> it doesn't mean anything imo - these are safe labour seats. lets see what happens with the first few marginals...



Yes, solid Labour seats, where the Conservatives will have put in little effort.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> The total collapse of the LibDem vote across the south of the country, from the south-east to the west country, if he dares to do a deal with Labour when the Tories have the biggest mandate.



rubbish. Tories would have sod all mandate with 35% of the vote. They'd piss off a small minority of crypto-tories. But who cares, they'd have a chance at that other 25% of voters who've openly said they'd vote for the Lib Dems if they thought they might win.


----------



## 1%er (May 6, 2010)

hahahah Paxman just quoted part of my above post, not sure that's a good thing


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

I am preparing myself for a Tory majority.


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Why are you so insistent on this - a huge chunk of that lib-dem vote is tactical labour voters anyway - always has been.



From those high up in the LibDems both in the West Country & Sussex - that would walk if Clegg goes back on his word.


----------



## nuffsaid (May 6, 2010)

This is heaven for Paxman, he can bash everyone with no clear winner in the frame.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


> Blimey - didn't know the Tories had Jabba-the-Hut as chairman.



they do y'know, look -


----------



## bendeus (May 6, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


> Blimey - didn't know the Tories had Jabba-the-Hut as chairman.



Like the hive queen, who spawns young Tories


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 6, 2010)

Fuck me, they don't come much more Tory than this cock.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

belboid said:


> you were told explicitly by the ed to stop your threats of violence earlier today, so I'd cut it  out now if I were you



Piss off please.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Whatever.
> 
> Are you saying that no woman would fuck for gain? There wont be any prostitution then? What's the difference whether it is cash or kind?



Pathetic !


----------



## bendeus (May 6, 2010)

elbows said:


> I am preparing myself for a Tory majority.



Me too


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Piss off please.



never


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Whatever.
> 
> *Are you saying that no woman would fuck for gain? There wont be any prostitution then? What's the difference whether it is cash or kind?*



Pathetic !


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> So a Tory majority then?
> 
> Oh well industrial action here we come followed by the dole queue.



And the alternative?


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

Seriously how is sass allowed to get away with posting stuff like that, I've seen people banned on here for less. His tired old token tory shtick is getting old.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 6, 2010)

That's big of Pickles to not declare the election over yet.


----------



## Crispy (May 6, 2010)

again! be all fuckin tribal on other threads if you like, but this thread is the (relatively) civil, discuss-the-results-as-they-come-in thread. keep it that way please.


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

Crispy said:


> again! be all fuckin tribal on other threads if you like, but this thread is the (relatively) civil, discuss-the-results-as-they-come-in thread. keep it that way please.



Address sass's comments, he's the one who brought the foulness to the thread.


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> From those high up in the LibDems both in the West Country & Sussex - that would walk if Clegg goes back on his word.



Would they heck. Even Ashdown the king of the west country lib-dems publicly had to tell Clegg not dream of a coalition with the tories. The lib-dem vote in the SW is based around in a large part tactial labour voters - they're not walking if they support labour at all. And Clegg only said he wouldn't support Brown if he finished third - he's not going to. he was deft enough to leave the door open to a coalition with a 2nd placed Brown without 'giving his word' on it at all.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 6, 2010)

It's depressing.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> they do y'know, look -


----------



## gabi (May 6, 2010)

Crispy said:


> again! be all fuckin tribal on other threads if you like, but this thread is the (relatively) civil, discuss-the-results-as-they-come-in thread. keep it that way please.



Its Urban75. Not the spectator comments site. And its election night. Let it flow!


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

bendeus said:


> Me too



Ah well. Its not a certainty but Ive been trying to prepare for it for a while, as Im sure many have.

Generally I think a lot of people know how the electoral system works in this country and were always likely to vote Tory in order to get a change of government.

Hopefully things will change once we get results from seats that are more marginal, few hours to wait yet?


----------



## yardbird (May 6, 2010)

stephj said:


> I thought that's what I heard!



Yup


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> rubbish. Tories would have sod all mandate with 35% of the vote. They'd piss off a small minority of crypto-tories. But who cares, they'd have a chance at that other 25% of voters who've openly said they'd vote for the Lib Dems if they thought they might win.



WTF are you talking about? 

Labour only had 35.3% of the vote in 2005, just 3% ahead of the Tories. 

The Tories are going to be well ahead of that over Labour.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 6, 2010)

Crispy said:


> again! be all fuckin tribal on other threads if you like, but this thread is the (relatively) civil, discuss-the-results-as-they-come-in thread. keep it that way please.



Could start a different thread for it. Don't derail the thread FFS!


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


> This is heaven for Paxman, he can bash everyone with no clear winner in the frame.



believes his own hype, fucking arrogant prick. "You WOULD make a deal with Labour WOULDN'T YOU?" Twat. Why the fuck shouldn't he? Between his party and Labour's they've got a comfortable majority of the votes.


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

elbows said:


> I am preparing myself for a Tory majority.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

first genuinely interesting declaration coming up...


----------



## mk12 (May 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> And Clegg only said he wouldn't support Brown if he finished third



He also said the party with the biggest vote share should be able to form a government.


----------



## Open Sauce (May 6, 2010)

gabi said:


> Its Urban75. Not the spectator comments site. And its election night. Let it flow!



Indeed, give Sass enough rope


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

Just been chatting to Mr. QofG's who has been a senior presiding officer at a few elections (national, local and european)

I asked him about closing the polling booth when people are still queuing etc.. and as far as he can remember there is just no ruling on this. Basically because it has never really happened before!

It was his understanding that ballot boxes had to be closed at 10.00pm and that was it but, as I said, it's not a situation anyone seems to have anticpated. Meaning it seems to have been left to the presiding and returning officer discretion as to what to do rather than a national ruling.


----------



## sihhi (May 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> That's 1/1 saved deposits for the BNP.



Many more expected.


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

FUCK OFF OSBORNE YOU TERRIBLE CUNT

fuck off fuck off


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 6, 2010)

TheDave said:


> *Seriously how is sass allowed to get away with posting stuff like that,* I've seen people banned on here for less. His tired old token tory shtick is getting old.



Piss poor moderation.
Piss poor management of the Board generally.
Editor,downwards,
And let's not forget this is Urban75,
And it's not what you post,
It's who you know.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> WTF are you talking about?
> 
> Labour only had 35.3% of the vote in 2005, just 3% ahead of the Tories.
> 
> The Tories are going to be well ahead of that over Labour.



So? That was sod all mandate as well. Basically, the Lib Dems would just argue that nobody had a mandate to govern alone. Therefore any agreement for stable government was justified.


----------



## machine cat (May 6, 2010)

ska invita said:


>





They're not kind enough to use that.


----------



## Melinda (May 6, 2010)

Balbi said:


> FUCK OFF OSBORNE YOU TERRIBLE CUNT
> 
> fuck off fuck off


Not a chance. He's the future now.


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

mk12 said:


> He also said the party with the biggest vote share should be able to form a government.



Exactly - he's left the door open for all possibilities.


----------



## mk12 (May 6, 2010)

The future:


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Piss poor moderation.
> Piss poor management of the Board generally.
> Editor,downwards,
> And let's not forget this is Urban75,
> ...





That really is quite funny.


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

mk12 said:


> He also said the party with the biggest vote share should be able to form a government.



Indeed.


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

Sunderland Central...

Lib Dem - 7,000
Lab - 19,000
Tory - 12,000


----------



## sihhi (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> You don't quite get it, do you?
> 
> Never mind, I shall explain. For a safe seat the lady was willing to shag Brown, however, she took the precaution of putting a bag over her head, in case the one she had put over his fell off.



Humour?


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

Labour hold Sunderland Central, comfortably by the sounds of things... Outside target for Cons.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 6, 2010)

That's more like it.


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

Were some of these candidates standing in other Sunderland seats too?


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

3/3 saved deposits for BNP i think.


----------



## fractionMan (May 6, 2010)

we're all doomed


----------



## Citizen66 (May 6, 2010)

3 - 0 Labour.

I need to go to bed soon and fear bad news in the morning.


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

Lab -5%
Tory +5%


----------



## toblerone3 (May 6, 2010)

3-0

BNP got nearly 2,000.


----------



## Geri (May 6, 2010)

elbows said:


> Were some of these candidates standing in other Sunderland seats too?



I thought that UKIP woman was. Unless she has a twin.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

mk12 said:


> The future:



The past:


----------



## paulhackett (May 6, 2010)

elbows said:


> Were some of these candidates standing in other Sunderland seats too?



I think the nutty UKIP woman with the stick hs been up twice, the first time was an accident


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

4.8% swing. Not enough.


----------



## 1%er (May 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Exactly - he's left the door open for all possibilities.



well he is a politician


----------



## gabi (May 6, 2010)

Exit polls are fucking nonsense. Point made.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 6, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Piss poor moderation.
> Piss poor management of the Board generally.
> Editor,downwards,
> And let's not forget this is Urban75,
> ...



Re-write and make it rhyme.


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> 3/3 saved deposits for BNP i think.



Can you remind me of the rules for saving deposit?


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

elbows said:


> Were some of these candidates standing in other Sunderland seats too?



the UKIP woman was hanging around at a previous declaration... perhaps the 3 sunderland seats had their votes counted in the same place.


----------



## fractionMan (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> The past:



yup.  doomed.


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

re: Mandlesons suggestion that people should have been rounded up into polling stations and the doors locked, it depends on the polling station, but i would imagine they often wouldnt be big enough to fit people in.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> 3/3 saved deposits for BNP i think.



_just_ lost i think


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> 3/3 saved deposits for BNP i think.



yup. You'd expect that in Sunderland though I think...


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

Geri said:


> I thought that UKIP woman was. Unless she has a twin.



that would be scary, she looked a bit... mad.


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

Yes Sas, Cameron and Osbourne are NuLab clones


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> yup. You'd expect that in Sunderland though I think...



Certainly wouldn't have a few years ago.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

elbows said:


> Can you remind me of the rules for saving deposit?



5%


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

elbows said:


> Can you remind me of the rules for saving deposit?



more than 5%


----------



## claphamboy (May 6, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> So? That was sod all mandate as well. Basically, the Lib Dems would just argue that nobody had a mandate to govern alone. Therefore any agreement for stable government was justified.




And, if required, the Tories will offer them a vote on electoral reform, that is stated fact.

Clegg is an ex-Young Conservative, his dad is mates with Ken Clarke, his grass root supporters don't want to prop-up a failed Labour government, 'tis a done deal.


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

Hahahaha, Osborne claiming Labour have so far been 'rejected'


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> I think the nutty UKIP woman with the stick hs been up twice, the first time was an accident



Yeah. I thought the BNP candidate looked the same as the previous seat declared too?


----------



## nuffsaid (May 6, 2010)

Get real yourself Osborne...you robot.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 6, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> more than 5%



isn't it over 500 votes?


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

It must be a bit scary in the election studio getting some of these people displayed so large on the giant screen.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

Tories banging the "Labour clinging onto power without a mandate" drum. If people wanted the Tories why aren't you going to get a majority?


----------



## tar1984 (May 6, 2010)

Queues in Leeds.   Shit.


----------



## treelover (May 6, 2010)

> Just been chatting to Mr. QofG's who has been a senior presiding officer at a few elections (national, local and european)
> 
> I asked him about closing the polling booth when people are still queuing etc.. and as far as he can remember there is just no ruling on this. Basically because it has never really happened before!




Just seen this, ridiculous, I would be very angry if he happened to me, wonder what the Commonwealth observers will make of it, Uk descending into a banana republic?.


----------



## fractionMan (May 6, 2010)

Balbi said:


> Hahahaha, Osborne claiming Labour have so far been 'rejected'



"they need to get real"

arggh


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

elbows said:


> Can you remind me of the rules for saving deposit?



5% IIRC


----------



## mk12 (May 6, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> Tories banging the "Labour clinging onto power without a mandate" drum. If people wanted the Tories why aren't you going to get a majority?



That's what I keep shouting at the screen every time a Tory comes on. 18 point poll lead in 2008, which they've pissed away.


----------



## bendeus (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> That really is quite funny.



Unlike your good self.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

fiona bruce is doing my head in.


----------



## fractionMan (May 6, 2010)

there's no way my bloke is going to get 5%.  0.5% maybe


----------



## Idris2002 (May 6, 2010)

So am I to presume that you Englisch types won't be seeing much of this for the next five years?


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

That woman isn't from Sheffield


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> And, if required, the Tories will offer them a vote on electoral reform, that is stated fact.
> 
> Clegg is an ex-Young Conservative, his dad is mates with Ken Clarke, his grass root supporters don't want to prop-up a failed Labour government, 'tis a done deal.



like I was saying, Clegg will go with whoever offers in PR or some version of electoral reform. He's not going to rule Labour out on principle.


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

Idris!


----------



## treelover (May 6, 2010)

106 people on P/P , a record?


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> And, if required, the Tories will offer them a vote on electoral reform, that is stated fact.



Where? All i've seen is Cameron saying he does not support PR at all.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

4.5% for bnp in central - lost deposit


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

Are there Council elections in England as well today?


----------



## toblerone3 (May 6, 2010)

People locked out of polling stations.  Labour or Conservative voters on the whole?


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 6, 2010)

mk12 said:


> That's what I keep shouting at the screen every time a Tory comes on. 18 point poll lead in 2008, which they've pissed away.



nobody in the studio thought to ask him that: why won't you get a majority then, if people want change?


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> People locked out of polling stations.  Labour or Conservative voters on the whole?



Lib Dems I reckon.


----------



## machine cat (May 6, 2010)

Balbi said:


> That woman isn't from Sheffield



I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2010)

Griffin on mah telleh.


----------



## mk12 (May 6, 2010)

Mandelson said Tories vote in the morning, Labourites later in the day...


----------



## Totoro303 (May 6, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> And, if required, the Tories will offer them a vote on electoral reform, that is stated fact.
> 
> Clegg is an ex-Young Conservative, his dad is mates with Ken Clarke, his grass root supporters don't want to prop-up a failed Labour government, 'tis a done deal.



I am so glad I took note of the U75 thread 'why the Lib dems are shit', and resisted a (very) fleeting temptation to vote for them now...  the way this night seem to be going.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

griffin rolls up to the barking count, i'm looking forward to this result. hopefully he'll get royally shafted.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> People locked out of polling stations.  Labour or Conservative voters on the whole?



liberal/tories in sheffield


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Are there Council elections in England as well today?



Yes, probably not everywhere but there certainly was here.


----------



## Dan U (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Are there Council elections in England as well today?



in London yes.

Tower Hamlets has General, Local and a referendum on electing a Mayor for example


----------



## editor (May 6, 2010)

I'm up all night for this!


----------



## 1%er (May 6, 2010)

treelover said:


> Just seen this, ridiculous, I would be very angry if he happened to me, wonder what the Commonwealth observers will make of it, Uk descending into a banana republic?.


Some researcher will be looking up the law.

I have a feeling this will be the story of the election.

Strange isn't it that almost all the last few elections around the world have had some kind of trouble like this (the ones I've seen on the news anyway).


----------



## fractionMan (May 6, 2010)

I'm not.  school run in the morning.  and work.


----------



## ddraig (May 6, 2010)

worked at a polling station today
over 50% turnout an loadsa postal votes


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

Barking is expected at 4am, can I stay up that late and still get into work in one piece in the morning?


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

editor said:


> I'm up all night for this!



It is going to be bloody close.


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

welcome aboard! might need some modding on current form...


----------



## Belushi (May 6, 2010)

I booked the morning off


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

Spare a thought for the poor reporter who gets to lurk outside Farage's hospital.


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

haha , ferrard was trying to fly a UKIP banner on his plane before it  crashed


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

'working from home' strikes again!


----------



## magneze (May 6, 2010)

Interesting, big turnouts - some people unable to vote before 10pm due to queues. Some people did vote after 10pm. Where's the election monitors?!?!!?


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 6, 2010)

Squeaky bum time on wether the bullingdon cunts get a majority. 

And I guess Nigel Farage has already given us our 'portillo moment'.


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2010)

stephj said:


> Barking is expected at 4am, can I stay up that late and still get into work in one piece in the morning?



Im sure you wont be alone in being rather tired tomorrow. How do you get to work and does the job involve the safety of nuclear power stations? If so please go to bed


----------



## Diamond (May 6, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Are there Council elections in England as well today?



Yes. Went for the Greens in mine. The Labour lot are a bunch of corrupt so and sos.


----------



## kabbes (May 6, 2010)

I have been denied the Channel 4 coverage, which I really wanted to see.  Ho-hum.

Anyway, lots of talking heads discussing the same 30 seconds' worth of actual story right now.  What joy.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2010)

omg. must be getting desperate if they've got jowell on....


----------



## fractionMan (May 6, 2010)

she's shit


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

elbows said:


> Im sure you wont be alone in being rather tired tomorrow. How do you get to work and does the job involve the safety of nuclear power stations? If so please go to bed



I work at a Uni, there might be a few of us arriving late


----------



## kabbes (May 6, 2010)

I booked tomorrow off.  Hurrah!


----------



## 1%er (May 6, 2010)

magneze said:


> Interesting, big turnouts - some people unable to vote before 10pm due to queues. Some people did vote after 10pm. Where's the election monitors?!?!!?


One polling station ran out of ballot papers


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I have been denied the Channel 4 coverage, which I really wanted to see.  Ho-hum.


not that good dont worry

brookers quiff is interesting


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

elbows said:


> Im sure you wont be alone in being rather tired tomorrow. How do you get to work and does the job involve the safety of nuclear power stations? If so please go to bed


----------



## OneStrike (May 6, 2010)

to those that have to work in the morning, i was laid off recently so in a way, i win!


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I booked tomorrow off.  Hurrah!



And I almost did myself...  @ self.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2010)

They could come down on returning officers like a 'ton of bricks'. Or Eric could just sit on them.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2010)

Smurker said:


> to those that have to work in the morning, i was laid off recently so in a way, i win!


always look on the bright side eh?


----------



## big eejit (May 6, 2010)

Eric Pickles is the slitheen inside David Cameron. You heard it here first.


----------



## treelover (May 6, 2010)

http://www.thestar.co.uk/latest-national-news/Queues-leave-hundreds-with-no.6279239.jp


info on the voting debacle


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2010)

1%er said:


> One polling station ran out of ballot papers




It is absolutely unbelievable. If this was happening elsewhere, our government would be critical.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I booked tomorrow off.  Hurrah!



I wanted to but the newbie got in before me  Don't even think it's for election purposes, I think he just wants to eat crips or summat.


----------



## fractionMan (May 6, 2010)

well I'm going to bed.  No point staying up to find out what colour of fucked we'll be in the morning.

have fun.


----------



## kabbes (May 6, 2010)

Mr Moose said:


> They could come down on returning officers like a 'ton of bricks'. Or Eric could just sit on them.



Ho ho ho Jabba WONGA  ho ho jabba.


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2010)

greens are now apparently confident of gaining brighton pav


----------



## mk12 (May 6, 2010)

Conservative Party chairman:


----------



## TheDave (May 6, 2010)

My polling station had fuck loads to spare, they looked genuinely bored stiff when I turned up to vote.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 6, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I booked tomorrow off.  Hurrah!



Me too. Pass the mango chutney...


----------



## Quartz (May 6, 2010)

Whoever gets in, I'm fucked


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

mandy is right that this not getting to vote thing effects labour voters more - get home late from work, eat something, its 9 oclock before you vote. whereas tories spend the whole day loafing and grouse shooting.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

mk12 said:


> Conservative Party chairman:



HA HA HA HA HA!

genuine laugh out loud moment there, thanks!


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

When I turned up at 7:40pm, my polling station had a running total of 85 people all day!


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 7, 2010)

Wish I had booked tomorrow off


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> mandy is right that this not getting to vote thing effects labour voters more - get home late from work, eat something, its 9 oclock before you vote. whereas tories spend the whole day loafing and grouse shooting.



Wrong time of the year for grouse.


----------



## treelover (May 7, 2010)

> 11.34pm: Caroline Lucas is on course to win Brighton Pavilion for the Greens, according to my colleague at the count, Peter Walker.
> 
> Peter Walker
> 
> The chair of the local Greens, Matt Follett, tells me they're "quietly confident" of making Caroline Lucas the party's first-ever MP. He claims their on-the-ground organisation today was actually bigger and better than the main parties'. I guess that's what you can do by concentrating so much on a small number of seats. I've tried to ask the Tories, the other party seen as in with a good shout here, for their view, but they're not talking.



Caroline may be in in Brighton


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

But it's always the right time of year for loafing.


----------



## OneStrike (May 7, 2010)

I can't believe they ran out of ballot papers ! lol.   The ones at my place looked like they had been printed off a home printer (dot matrix), someone could have nipped of and printed a few hundred surely, once they were running low?!


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 7, 2010)

bolshiebhoy said:


> Wish I had booked tomorrow off



I have. Booked it as soon as I heard the date.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2010)

Smurker said:


> to those that have to work in the morning, i was laid off recently so in a way, i win!



If the tories get in I'll be joining you.


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> It is absolutely unbelievable. If this was happening elsewhere, our government would be critical.


Will be interesting if this is challenged in Court, given the last few rulings against the trade unions.

I understand they are very different acts, but I think it could be interesting.

This is going to be a massive story


----------



## Augie March (May 7, 2010)

strung_out said:


> greens are now apparently confident of gaining brighton pav



C'mon!


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 7, 2010)

kabbes said:


> But it's always the right time of year for loafing.



Of course, and as my granny used to say ' fine for them that has time ,. I can assure you, I don't work for the love of it.


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

i should have got the pro-plus in


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

treelover said:


> Caroline may be in in Brighton



I'll be one of the first to celebrate, but I'm not calling either way until the returning officer does


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

Apparently people in sheffield prevented a ballot box leaving because they hadn't voted yet. People power!


----------



## treelover (May 7, 2010)

> Anarchists storm Tory HQ in East London - 4 arrests
> 
> anarchist | 06.05.2010 20:50
> A few hours ago,6 riot vans turn up - 4 comrades arrested. more soon




Is this a wind up? its on Indymedia


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2010)

1%er said:


> This is going to be a massive story



Reminds me of when George Bush got in through a dubious florida vote and Castro offered to send the US their vote counters...


----------



## gabi (May 7, 2010)

treelover said:


> Is this a wind up? its on Indymedia



Fucking hell. I hope so 

Fuckwits


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

treelover said:


> Caroline may be in in Brighton



I would really like Caroline Lucas to be elected.


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Reminds me of when George Bush got in through a dubious florida vote and Castro offered to send the US their vote counters...



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=10623852


----------



## Idris2002 (May 7, 2010)

treelover said:


> Is this a wind up? its on Indymedia



It's the National Council for Redemption, Salvation and the Restoration of Democracy at work again, one hopes.


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

strung_out said:


> greens are now apparently confident of gaining brighton pav



*keeps fingers crossed*


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 7, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Reminds me of when George Bush got in through a dubious florida vote and Castro offered to send the US their vote counters...



Do you know, I was thinking the same thing. Is this going to Cameron's ' hanging chads '?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2010)

it is just me or does milliband look like this:


----------



## Cakes (May 7, 2010)

BBC news reported a sit-in in a Hackney polling station. C4 a ballot box grounded by people unable to vote. Electoral Commission have made an apology!


----------



## Augie March (May 7, 2010)

That's amazing, the guy from Sheffield being told after queuing for hours , that if the people outside are not in the room by 10pm, they don't get to vote. Complete fucking shambles.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 7, 2010)

No further comment.







That's odd - why isn't my witty cartoon by Ted Rall showing up?


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Reminds me of when George Bush got in through a dubious florida vote and Castro offered to send the US their vote counters...


Yes as I said a few pages back, I have been struck by the number of elections around the world that have made the news for reasons such as these 

I'm not into conspiracy theories, but it does seem like the press are softening people up so we get the heard view "it was only a few people, it wouldn't have made any difference anyway".


----------



## Quartz (May 7, 2010)

Gah! BBC interviewing people who didn't get to vote because they didn't want to queue.


----------



## gabi (May 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it is just me or does milliband look like this:



Erm. Yeh. the former methinks.


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

Augie March said:


> That's amazing, the guy from Sheffield being told after queuing for hours was told that if he's not in the room by 10pm, he's not getting to vote. Complete fucking shambles.



Innit, a re-election if there is not overall majority for any party might be the best thing all considered.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Coverage getting very tedious, need some more results.


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

Augie March said:


> That's amazing, the guy from Sheffield being told after queuing for hours was told that if the people are not in the room by 10pm, they don't get to vote. Complete fucking shambles.



Queueing for hours, or went home every hour and came back later?


----------



## paulhackett (May 7, 2010)

Fuck me is that Joan Collins?


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

Augie March said:


> That's amazing, the guy from Sheffield being told after queuing for hours , that if the people outside are not in the room by 10pm, they don't get to vote. Complete fucking shambles.



queuing for hours?????


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

rich! said:


> Queueing for hours, or went home every hour and came back later?



Yeah my sympathy for that woman dropped a little when she revealed those details but even so its a shambles.


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 7, 2010)

hanging chad scenario


----------



## paulhackett (May 7, 2010)

rich! said:


> Queueing for hours, or went home every hour and came back later?



The woman said she looked at 6 then 7 then came back at 9.. and then queued, so it's not as if she didn;t have time before


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Fuck me is that Joan Collins?



Yeah. Rumour has it she poured some of her youth elixer on Camerons forehead before the debates.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 7, 2010)

WTF is Andrew Neil doing?  This is shit.  Great use of BBC funds.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

Is Amis pissed?


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Coverage getting very tedious, need some more results.


LOL, same every election. Hours of analysis before anything of significance happens!


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Fuck me is that Joan Collins?



yes.

oh dear.

eta: 'yay for david cameron!'


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

thank fuck I don't pay a license fee.


----------



## Augie March (May 7, 2010)

rich! said:


> Queueing for hours, or went home every hour and came back later?



Should it really matter? They wanted to vote, they were denied the chance to. Democracy NOT in action.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Is Amis pissed?



For a second there I read that as 'Is Idi Amin pissed?'


----------



## Dan U (May 7, 2010)

joan collins and victor meldrew

wtf


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

why is merlin's boss telling us what's going on?


----------



## fen_boy (May 7, 2010)

Duncan from Blue in the background there.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2010)

Armando Iannucci on my telly! 

Lib Dem I think.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Parsons seems well sloshed.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2010)

that's being polite


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

Augie March said:


> Should it really matter? They wanted to vote, they were denied the chance to. Democracy NOT in action.



They had ALL DAY to vote.

More worrying is the terrible scoring system in use. "I can't face queueing to vote - oh, I'm disenfranchised" - is the Shirley Porter voter.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2010)

Do one Collins you tory twat.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

i really don't give a toss what these people think


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2010)

Get these fucking losers off the telly. I don't care what Joan Collins thinks. She isn't even a good actress for god sake!


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Yeah my sympathy for that woman dropped a little when she revealed those details but even so its a shambles.



She said that she had queued from 9:20pm though.

It's ridiculous to have three people with a low-tech list and some papers.  No wonder at peak times it starts to overload.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2010)

joan collins is a bit scary tbh


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Joan Collins showing as much political awareness as she had that time UKIP thought theyd got her as a supporter.


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 7, 2010)

WTF with the coverage?


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Fuck me is that Joan Collins?



yep. joans a tory - whod have thunk it?


----------



## Augie March (May 7, 2010)

Joan Collins is a fuckwit.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

I'm going to FOIA the BBC over that london shit. How much of our money on booze for rich celebs?


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

OMG, Joan Collins bigging up Cameron and the 'Nuclear Family'.


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

wtf is parson's accent about? is it real?


----------



## Diamond (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Is Amis pissed?



All three were profoundly tipsy.

The voting problems seem to be mounting. It's only a matter of time before this becomes a major issue.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

+1 point to Jowell for Botox comment.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I'm going to FOIA the BBC over that london shit. How much of our money on booze for rich celebs?



total bollocks.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I'm going to FOIA the BBC over that london shit. How much of our money on booze for rich celebs?


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I'm going to FOIA the BBC over that london shit. How much of our money on booze for rich celebs?


the fucking beeb sure know how to spend our money.


----------



## Balbi (May 7, 2010)

Collins single handedly destroying the idea of progressive attitudes in one sweeping fuckvomit.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> +1 point to Jowell for Botox comment.



-1000 for being jowell.


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> +1 point to Jowell for Botox comment.



+2


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

the tories have definitely been practising their lines...


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2010)

I ought to go to bed...


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

Joan Collins thinks Cameron should be leader because he has "the presidential look"


----------



## extra dry (May 7, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/shared/election2010/results/


follow the results here....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 7, 2010)

killer b said:


> wtf is parson's accent about? is it real?



Absolutely real. He talks like a cunt, and he is genuinely a cunt. Since birth.


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> the tories have definitely been practising their lines...


sounding desperate on the whole. i like it...


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

How the fuck can Ken Clarke claim the result is because of a lack of interest when the turn-out is so high?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 7, 2010)

Why is this Jeremy 'Hunt' wobbling so much?


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

Paxman, ask this question please: "Why aren't you going to get a majority?"


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

Haha good old Ken Clarke being a sarky bastard


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2010)

Do one Clarke you tory twat.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

Mr Moose said:


> Why is this Jeremy 'Hunt' wobbling so much?



because he's made out of extremely thin card.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Paxman is getting very happy.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Haha good old Ken Clarke being a sarky bastard


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

killer b said:


> sounding desperate on the whole. i like it...



Yet, not sounding as desperate as Labour.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

islington south had to turn people away at the polling station. supposedly someone spilt their latte, whilst another voter tweeted on their iphone in disgust


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

Dimblebum getting fed up...


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> islington south had to turn people away at the polling station. supposedly someone spilt their latte, whilst another voter tweeted on their iphone in disgust


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> islington south had to turn people away at the polling station. supposedly someone spilt their latte, whilst another voter tweeted on their iphone in disgust


----------



## Mr Moose (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I'm going to FOIA the BBC over that london shit. How much of our money on booze for rich celebs?



Don't worry, once the Tories get in they'll have a lot less cash to spend.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> islington south had to turn people away at the polling station.



They were struggling to find parking for their volvos.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

'they abolished facebook' LOL.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

lol Dimbleby thought Facebook was abolished by a hacker.


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

Dimblebum now beginning to sound like he can't be bothered any more.  He wants to go into dormant mode until some proper news arrives.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

Tory's confident in Edgbaston?


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 7, 2010)

I think expenses row and tactical voting - (maybe made more effective by people using twitter, face book etc) are going to make this an odd election. I think the exit polls could be misleading and the results are going to more localised - i.e big swing in one seat is not necesserily going to be repeated in another.


----------



## Dan U (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> islington south had to turn people away at the polling station. supposedly someone spilt their latte, whilst another voter tweeted on their iphone in disgust



thats a marginal as well iirc.

the muesli munchers will be in rebellion


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

rory cellan-jones has been following twitter all day, how fascinating.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 7, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> They were struggling to find parking for their volvos.



Has that joke just arrived in a time warp from 1979?


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2010)

They're showing up people's tweets!

Wouldn't it be great if our sweary thread got a look in?


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 7, 2010)

Augie March said:


> Should it really matter? They wanted to vote, they were denied the chance to. Democracy NOT in action.



Agreed.

It is shameful.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> lol Dimbleby thought Facebook was abolished by a hacker.



i'd vote for the hacker.


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

I'm getting a bad feeling from some of the early indications in marginals.  Oooh dear.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2010)

wot a lot of bollox tbf


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 7, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Haha good old Ken Clarke being a sarky bastard



I'd love to have dinner with him. I'll bet he's damn good company, irrespective of his politics. He's very quick.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Tories confident that they'll take Battersea? Admittedly only 150 in it last time.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2010)

Mr Moose said:


> Has that joke just arrived in a time warp from 1979?



Well if it was doing the rounds back then please forgive my over-sight as I was only aged fucking six at the time.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

if they don't take majorities of 150, they won't even be the largest party...


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

WTF is this ridiculous interface that yer woman on the BBC is playing with, with those stupid big icons?  What is it -- an internet browser or giant iphone or something?


----------



## editor (May 7, 2010)

I'm going to be off my nut by the time the results come in.


----------



## Balbi (May 7, 2010)

kabbes said:


> WTF is this ridiculous interface that yer woman on the BBC is playing with, with those stupid big icons?  What is it -- an internet browser or giant iphone or something?



Next-gen Ipad.


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

BBC reporting the suggestion that Caroline Lucas is in.


----------



## mk12 (May 7, 2010)

kabbes said:


> WTF is this ridiculous interface that yer woman on the BBC is playing with, with those stupid big icons?  What is it -- an internet browser or giant iphone or something?



It's Apple's new iPhone XL.


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 7, 2010)

Too tired and drunk. Going to bed. Night all have fun.

Things can only get better..


----------



## Dan U (May 7, 2010)

kabbes said:


> WTF is this ridiculous interface that yer woman on the BBC is playing with, with those stupid big icons?  What is it -- an internet browser or giant iphone or something?



it's an interactive whiteboard

my teacher wife said its a million times better than the piece of shit she uses in her classroom and she wants one


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

i might have to hunt around for my flatmate's meph at this rate. can't keep my eyes open


----------



## kavenism (May 7, 2010)

Dimbledoor just mentioned Lovebombing Brighton pavilion


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

editor said:


> I'm going to be off my nut by the time the results come in.



I am already.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 7, 2010)

This is slow going.


----------



## Libertad (May 7, 2010)

editor said:


> I'm going to be off my nut by the time the results come in.



By the time the results come in?


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i might have to hunt around for my flatmate's meph at this rate. can't keep my eyes open



I'm gonna call my dealer in a min.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

editor said:


> I'm going to be off my nut by the time the results come in.



Results do seem to be a bit slow.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

Dan U said:


> it's an interactive whiteboard
> 
> my teacher wife said its a million times better than the piece of shit she uses in her classroom and she wants one



I use one in one school. The board market thingies are always breaking


----------



## Mr Moose (May 7, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Well if it was doing the rounds back then please forgive my over-sight as I was only aged fucking six at the time.



The well off in Islington drive a smarter car than that. Shite joke.


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

Dan U said:


> it's an interactive whiteboard
> 
> my teacher wife said its a million times better than the piece of shit she uses in her classroom and she wants one



Is it a real thing then and not computer-generated nonsense?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 7, 2010)

glad im watching something else other than the election crap


----------



## stupid kid (May 7, 2010)

Dimbleby is reminiscent of Alan Green on a bad day. "What a disgrace, what are you trying to do holding elections at this level" etc


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2010)

Reports that votes have gone missing in york.

This is going well, eh?


----------



## Quartz (May 7, 2010)

kabbes said:


> WTF is this ridiculous interface that yer woman on the BBC is playing with, with those stupid big icons?  What is it -- an internet browser or giant iphone or something?



Maxipad


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 7, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Reports that votes have gone missing in york.
> 
> This is going well, eh?



d'oh


----------



## Dan U (May 7, 2010)

David Cameron has gone to the pub

whoopee do


----------



## Dan U (May 7, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Is it a real thing then and not computer-generated nonsense?



its a real thing with computer generated nonsense inside it imo


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

the queen won't see anyone until after lunch, apparently...

thanks. for. that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> the queen won't see anyone until after lunch, apparently...
> 
> thanks. for. that.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 7, 2010)

Dan U said:


> David Cameron has gone to the pub
> 
> whoopee do





And a helicopter to follow his car.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> the queen won't see anyone until after lunch, apparently...
> 
> thanks. for. that.



Maybe it takes that long for her to find her teeth


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> This is slow going.



Agreed!

Awaiting Birmingham Edgbaston myself - critical Lab/Tory marginal.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2010)

Mr Moose said:


> The well off in Islington drive a smarter car than that. Shite joke.



Nope. They go for practical rather than aesthetic do the folk in those town houses.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 7, 2010)

dam I will be up all night work tomorrow  asleep at the desk, time to find some sugars.....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 7, 2010)

How do all the Sunderland seats manage to come in so far ahead of everywhere else?


----------



## stupid kid (May 7, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Reports that votes have gone missing in york.
> 
> This is going well, eh?



Didn't Saddam Hussein used to offer to monitor our elections to ensure they were free and fair?


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

sinn fein hold. if it stays like this, then sinn fein will form the opposition


----------



## lizzieloo (May 7, 2010)

Who just declared?


----------



## Augie March (May 7, 2010)

rich! said:


> They had ALL DAY to vote.



Not everyone has ALL DAY to vote.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> the queen won't see anyone until after lunch, apparently...
> 
> thanks. for. that.



I wouldn't blame her.


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

Everybody agrees that the voting chaos is a disgrace.  So that's nice.  Everybody's angry and nobody's apparent at fault.  Righteous rage ftw!


----------



## eoin_k (May 7, 2010)

Sinn Fein in 2nd place!


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> This is slow going.



Not half as slow as the live text feed on my local rag's website - no one has commented, except me and I am in a moderation queue. 

Something tells me my comment will not appear.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe it takes that long for her to find her teeth



shit, i hadn't thought of that.

i must now turn myself into the nearest police station and confess my treasonous thoughts!


----------



## Dan U (May 7, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> How do all the Sunderland seats manage to come in so far ahead of everywhere else?



mackem grannies on whizz


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> Didn't Saddam Hussein used to offer to monitor our elections to ensure they were free and fair?



I mentioned a few pages earlier I thought it was Castro who did that to the US.


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> How do all the Sunderland seats manage to come in so far ahead of everywhere else?


some sort of long standing competition, i reckon...


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

12. 39am. Three results in.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe it takes that long for her to find her teeth



That is a horrible thought.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 7, 2010)

Dan U said:


> David Cameron has gone to the pub
> 
> whoopee do



I thought the Tories were against extended licensing laws.


----------



## Balbi (May 7, 2010)

eoin_k said:


> Sinn Fein in 2nd place!



This could be their year  Where's Dandred?


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> 12. 39am. Three results in.



four


----------



## flutterbye (May 7, 2010)

Dan U said:


> mackem grannies on whizz


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

They take real civic pride in it in Sunderland.  They even send their people around the world to help elsewhere.


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

Dan U said:


> David Cameron has gone to the pub
> 
> whoopee do



Good man, he gets my vote.

Oh, hang on, that went to the Greens.


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 7, 2010)

Ian Paisley Jr

holds head in utter shame


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Not half as slow as the live text feed on my local rag's website - no one has commented, except me and I am in a moderation queue.
> 
> Something tells me my comment will not appear.



Just as well, perhaps?


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

Have the grey's won some seats..... Oh I see Sin Fein hold.


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

Everybody's getting narky -- Dimblebum more than anybody.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

bugger off bruce, we don't need a bloody 'summary'.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 7, 2010)

electrol commision clearly didn't employ enough staff  - cost cutting innit?


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2010)

The Brummie accent still sounds funny with anger.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2010)

Am falling asleep so am off to bed. May be back if I wake up later in the night!


----------



## Balbi (May 7, 2010)

NONE OF THEM SHEFFIELD PEOPLE ARE FROM SHEFFIELD.

What the fuck is going on.


----------



## Bajie (May 7, 2010)

No surprises in N.I either then.


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

Fiona Bruce seems ENORMOUSLY amused by the fact that lots of people have been unable to vote.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2010)

5 seats have been declared? I can only recall 3...?


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 7, 2010)

Staying up holding on in hope that Peter Robinson gets fucked out.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

Ginger haired lady with dodgy jaw action and lipstick.

'UNABLE to VOTE' has been shown for the third time.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Everybody's getting narky -- Dimblebum more than anybody.



Im starting to remember him getting even more narky at a previous election when results were not coming in. He's got to swing another 27.8% on the narkometer to match the previous performance.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 7, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Kirsty Wark seems ENORMOUSLY amused by the fact that lots of people have been unable to vote.



anything can amuse you when you're as bored as she must be.


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

BBC reporter Danny Carpenter in York says hundreds of postal ballots have gone missing in the city. The problems are being blamed on a printing error and a temporary closure at the local postal sorting office. In York Outer, the Lib Dems had a notional majority of just 203, meaning the missing votes could have a significant impact and pave the way for a losing party to challenge tonight's result in the courts.


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

rumours of peter robinson out?


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

Northern Island has just had two holds.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> bugger off bruce, we don't need a bloody 'summary'.



i keep expecting her to say have you seen this man?


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Just as well, perhaps?



My first comment was OKish, and said hello to the 2 reporters (both I know), but not published. 

I've been reduced to taking the piss now. 

ETA: Latest from the local rag - "Press coffee has arrived. We are happy"


----------



## Acolyte (May 7, 2010)

Kaka Tim said:


> electrol commision clearly didn't employ enough staff  - cost cutting innit?



It is the duty  of the Local Council  (returning Officer) not the Electoral Commission to conduct the elections


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Lol at the size of the mad candidates rosette behind Margaret Hodge.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Margaret Hodge blaming right-to-buy and job losses for BNP surge in Barking.


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

Some kind of Official Loony in the background of Margaret Hodge.  Like it!


----------



## Libertad (May 7, 2010)

Acolyte said:


> It is the duty  of the Local Council  (returning Officer) not the Electoral Commission to conduct the elections



Top lurking.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 7, 2010)

Acolyte said:


> It is the duty  of the Local Council  (returning Officer) not the Electoral Commission to conduct the elections



councils then - didn't want to pay people evening rates probably.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 7, 2010)

"premature election speculation" 

fner fner


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Can i just remind people of this from Clegg earlier in the week:



> “Everyone wants change, it just depends what kind. It’s a two-horse race between fake change under David Cameron and the real change offered by the Liberal Democrats.”


----------



## paulhackett (May 7, 2010)

A lot of these people need Gok Wan..


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Peter Robinson out.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

hmm, peter robinson bites the dust.


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

killer b said:


> rumours of peter robinson out?



RESULT - haha.


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

Woah -- big defeat for the NI minister!


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

first lib dem seat


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

Peter Robinson getting what he deserved.


----------



## Libertad (May 7, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> A lot of these people need Gok Wan..



I don't, thank you.


----------



## stupid kid (May 7, 2010)

DUP lose a seat. Good.


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

not expecting that! Well done to the Alliance, who I'll assume will take the LibDem whip


----------



## eoin_k (May 7, 2010)

Poor peter


----------



## Bajie (May 7, 2010)

Ah great, what a cunt that guy is!


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 7, 2010)

Excellent!!  Fundamentalist twat!


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

wow, the swingometer nearly maxed out!


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Durham North - Lab hold

(Trev'll be happy  )


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

fucking hell, back to the twat boat


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Fuck off Toby Young!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 7, 2010)

Alliance party win seat in NI kicking out Peter Robinson. First seat ever. 

Well done, I guess?


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

lib dems hold yate and thornbury


----------



## eoin_k (May 7, 2010)

Who was expecting a Portillo moment this year!


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

eoin_k said:


> Poor peter



WTF?

Fuck the cunt.


----------



## paulhackett (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> fucking hell, back to the twat boat


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

Acolyte said:


> It is the duty  of the Local Council  (returning Officer) not the Electoral Commission to conduct the elections



Helo Accolyte. 

Welcome. Have a hob-nob don't lend Dub a fiver!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 7, 2010)

Balbi said:


> NONE OF THEM SHEFFIELD PEOPLE ARE FROM SHEFFIELD.
> 
> What the fuck is going on.



It's the area all the Uni accomodation is in.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

is caroline lucas confirmed win? i saw a green 1 flash up


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 7, 2010)

hahahaha@the impression


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 7, 2010)

I'm going to bed now that cunt Robinson is out. I suspect the news will be bad in the morning, so at least thats one good result.

Mind you, Niami might be a nazi. I'm just glad to get robinson out.


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

Maureen Lipman is amusing me.  And Alistair McGowan's shitty impression has just embarassed himself.


----------



## Dan U (May 7, 2010)

Kaka Tim said:


> councils then - didn't want to pay people evening rates probably.



the council i work for was offering a cheque for £300 and Friday off for anyone willing to count tonight.

i live miles away or i'd have done it.

anyone else hate these andrew neil bits. celeb twats


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

that's the first portillo of the night then.

two shots.


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

eoin_k said:


> Who was expecting a Portillo moment this year!



One of many...?


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's the area all the Uni accomodation is in.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> wow, the swingometer nearly maxed out!



Yeh but it was a bizarre local Ireland Issue......


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> is caroline lucas confirmed win? i saw a green 1 flash up



they've barely even started counting, the green was sinn fein


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> fucking hell, back to the twat boat


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> is caroline lucas confirmed win?



not yet, 3ish for Brighton Pavillion


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Alliance party win seat in NI kicking out Peter Robinson. First seat ever.
> 
> Well done, I guess?



Won't help the tories


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Owww we've lost the old guy that used to do the sophisticated academic analysis. Is he dead or just too old?



no, he's on the twat boat.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

Labour has an overall majority of 1   .......so far


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

kabbes said:


> And Alistair McGowan's shitty impression has just embarassed himself.



de rigeur for mcgowan.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Thornbury - Lib Dem hold but swing to Tory from Lib Dem 4.3%


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2010)

When is Tooting? I heard 1ish ...


----------



## Bajie (May 7, 2010)

haha Peter Robinson is on the telly, what a cunt

shit, he is still in the N.I assembly


----------



## Balbi (May 7, 2010)

Snow! Not an election without trusty Pete  Fuck off Vine.

Robinson's going to baw.


----------



## flutterbye (May 7, 2010)

its time to enter your choice directly into a computer, the whole business of polling stations and manual counts seems archaic in this day and age.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

magneze said:


> When is Tooting? I heard 1ish ...



Expected.... as are plenty of others at 1am

http://election.pressassociation.com/Declaration_times/general_by_time.php


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

Peter Robinson eating a bucketload of shit


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

LOL @ Peter Robinson, the fucking cunt, on the telly atm.


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

Robinson is truly ashen faced. 

richly deserved  bitch-slapping


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

"Twat boat"


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

flutterbye said:


> its time to enter your choice directly into a computer, the whole business of polling stations and manual counts seems archaic in this day and age.



a completely secure system an' no doubt.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

strung_out said:


> lib dems hold yate and thornbury



On a rather reduced vote with a near 5% swing to tories from LDs. lib-dems starting to look like they're in real trouble in those sw marginals.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2010)

Belfast East bloke is apparently sorting out his "man date."

Whatever turns you on fella


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 7, 2010)

joevsimp said:


> not yet, 3ish for Brighton Pavillion



Betting is 1/9, god knows how anyone can be that confident.


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

magneze said:


> When is Tooting? I heard 1ish ...



Yes, loads to come in at 1 too

http://election.pressassociation.com/Declaration_times/general_by_time.php


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> Peter Robinson eating a bucketload of shit



he's certainly aged significantly over the past year.


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

flutterbye said:


> its time to enter your choice directly into a computer, the whole business of polling stations and manual counts seems archaic in this day and age.



far too florida for us, darling.


----------



## Bajie (May 7, 2010)

haha go mother fucker !

good for the libs, better than that wanker


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

Don't let the door slam you on the arse on the way out, Robinson.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

Tories swings in all of these safe seats so far... (unless it's substantially different in the marginals, they'll take a majority)


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Darlington - Lab Hold - swing to Tory 9%
Durham North - Lab Hold - swing to Tory 8.9%


----------



## Wolfie Smith (May 7, 2010)

redsquirrel said:


> Won't help the tories



Alliance win in NI bit of a plus I reckon, since the Tories are hoping to stich up a deal with the DUP.  Almost a Tory loss perhaps?


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

has that nice mr cameron won a seat yet


----------



## eoin_k (May 7, 2010)

editor said:


> Belfast East bloke is apparently sorting out his "man date."
> 
> Whatever turns you on fella



I think Leviticus might have something to say about that.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

Labour majority of six


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> Tories swings in all of these safe seats so far...



...and all from very low bases which makes them appear  more significant than they really are.


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

Plaid Cymru gain from Labour - the Welsh might just break free Ed


----------



## lizzieloo (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> is caroline lucas confirmed win? i saw a green 1 flash up



no, that was Sinn Féin


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Darlington - Lab Hold - swing to Tory 9%
> Durham North - Lab Hold - swing to Tory 8.9%



where are you getting this from...?


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> On a rather reduced vote with a near 5% swing to tories from LDs. lib-dems starting to look like they're in real trouble in those sw marginals.



5% swing to tories is about as low a swing as its got so far - between 5 and 10 to the tories in results so far. worrying


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> ...and all from very low bases which makes them appear  more significant than they really are.



I'm presuming that big swings in safe Lab areas aren't much of a clue really... better to see the marginals?


----------



## eoin_k (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> ...and all from very low bases which makes them appear  more significant than they really are.



Tory swing is bigger in the safe labour seats than in the more marginal one...  suggest there share of seats might not be so big?


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 7, 2010)

flutterbye said:


> its time to enter your choice directly into a computer, the whole business of polling stations and manual counts seems archaic in this day and age.


And who'd be responsible for organising that? Oh yeah, those geniuses at the Electoral Commission!


----------



## editor (May 7, 2010)

Plaid Cymru gain!


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> And who'd be responsible for organising that? Oh yeah, those geniuses at the Electoral Commission!



Open source software (but I would say that  )


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> ...and all from very low bases which makes them appear  more significant than they really are.



Do you think the swing will be mush less in marginal seats?


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

DUP currently in official opposition


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

Tories have just bagged Kingswood. Swing from Lab 9.4%


----------



## Acolyte (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Darlington - Lab Hold - swing to Tory 9%
> Durham North - Lab Hold - swing to Tory 8.9%



Remember in these seats the Tories would not have bothered to vote in 2005 therefore as they emerge this time round the swing will appear much bigger


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

editor said:


> Plaid Cymru gain!



Damn that Electoral Commission!!


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 7, 2010)

Oh ffs I have to go to bed!


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

First Tory gain (from Lab) - Kingswood, Glos.


----------



## Bajie (May 7, 2010)

fucking tory boy can go fuck himself


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

eoin_k said:


> Tory swing is bigger in the safe labour seats than in the more marginal one...  suggest there share of seats might not be so big?



my guess would be that it'd be harder too persuade dissatisfied labour, or basically only anti-tory voters to get out in safe seats.


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

according to ITV, "David Cameron doesn't like cunts much". either the reporter mispronounced counts or he's just won a hell of a bet


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

Tories have taken Battersea.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> I'm presuming that big swings in safe Lab areas aren't much of a clue really... better to see the marginals?





eoin_k said:


> Tory swing is bigger in the safe labour seats than in the more marginal one...  suggest there share of seats might not be so big?



Yep, we need to see the marginals before we can draw any conclusions - easy to get a large swing in safe seats, just a rising turnout can do that.

Bad labour result in Kingwood - tory target 131. That's a real indication.


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

Cons take their first gain -- another 9% swing but this time in a marginal seat.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> First Tory gain (from Lab) - Kingswood, Glos.



Looks like 9% swing...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingswood_(UK_Parliament_constituency)


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

fuck me, BBC are doing a shit job. Let the PC gain slide past without even showing the result. Now we're watching someone waffle at Kingswood rather than telling what the swing is in Kingswood...


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

135th Tory target Kingswood. Good news for the Tories...


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

1%er said:


> Do you think the swing will be mush less in marginal seats?



Don't know - i expect in some it will be but not in others. So many factors this time round. Seat by seat.


----------



## Dan U (May 7, 2010)

big turnout at kingswood 72%


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

**forget that one**


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Rumour - Basildon South taken by Tories?


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Looks like 9% swing...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingswood_(UK_Parliament_constituency)



oh fuck  scary


----------



## Bajie (May 7, 2010)

what, cons taken Basilon South? not Bas Vegas surely  not surprised really


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

Results are coming in thick and fast. When is the peak period? 2-3am ?


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

Paxman  - "rat fascination" - says it all...


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 7, 2010)

Looks like its going to get depressing now. I'm drinking my water, thinking of Robinson getting ousted and going to bed. Looks like the Tories have won.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Exit polls underestimated swing to tories due to the 'too ashamed to admit to voting Tory' phenomenon?


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

off to the seaside for torbay's result.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Exit polls underestimated swing to tories due to the 'too ashamed to admit to voting Tory' phenomenon?



yes my thoughts too. 


Shit and fuck.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Will the Lib Dem vote hold up in Torbay?


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

This is looking grim.


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

Paddy Pants-down saying he believes the Tories will get a majority.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

surprise surprise, the exit poll is looking pretty worthless.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Torbay - lib-dem hold marginal.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Exit polls underestimated swing to tories due to the 'too ashamed to admit to voting Tory' phenomenon?



maybe.

its still early - lets wait and see what happens


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Will the Lib Dem vote hold up in Torbay?



Lab 3,000
Lib Dem 23,000
Tory 19,000

1.1% swing to Tory.


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

Lib Dems hold Torbay by 3000ish (was on the Tory key target list)


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Lab 3,000
> Lib Dem 23,000
> Tory 19,000
> 
> 1.1% swing to Tory.



Actually it's 1.1 to Lib Dem.


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 7, 2010)

Good night all, and good luck.


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> This is looking grim.



very much so. 

Im going to bed, I intend to sleep through the Armageddon.


----------



## Acolyte (May 7, 2010)

Torbay looks like Labour tactical voting


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

oh dear, they've got the amateurs in at putney


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

Acolyte said:


> Torbay looks like Labour tactical voting



Yeah
Going to be lots of that IMO making trends hard to call


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Putney - Tories hold labour target #38 with increased majority and big swing from labour. Getting a better pic now


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

oh my god, that ugly justine greening has retained her seat in putney


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> oh dear, they've got the amateurs in at putney



9.9 % Swing.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> surprise surprise, the exit poll is looking pretty worthless.


Bad night for the exit poll.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> oh my god, that ugly justine greening has retained her seat in putney



she has quite a bizarre jawline.


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> Bad night for the exit poll.



bad night for the country, democracy, and the prospect of surviving the next 100 years.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> 9.9 % Swing.



i meant the returning officer who had to ask someone what to do


----------



## Bajie (May 7, 2010)

So what is the north down woman? Some kind of independent Unionist??


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

TheDave said:


> Actually it's 1.1 to Lib Dem.



My bad!


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

Bajie said:


> So what is the north down woman? Some kind of independent Unionist??



Former tory apparently.


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

Bajie said:


> So what is the north down woman? Some kind of independent Unionist??



won't stand as a tory?


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> she has quite a bizarre jawline.



ya think?


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 7, 2010)

rich! said:


> bad night for the country, democracy, and the prospect of surviving the next 100 years.


Let's not forget the electoral commission! We're all fucked!


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

k, my net had fucked up, and had a drunken shouty person round - it hasn't been a good last hour has it?


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

simon hughes is on tv with tessa jowell, does that mean he held his bermondsey seat?


----------



## Bajie (May 7, 2010)

She looks like a tory and was wearing the union colours


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 7, 2010)

Twat boat time...


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

need i say we're back at the twat boat?


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> Let's not forget the electoral commission! We're all fucked!



Buggered, I think you mean.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

lab hold ynys mons, bad for pc


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

she left the UUP because of the coalition with the Tories


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> Twat boat time...



they getting boat happy on the beeb?


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

remember folks if the torys win it may well make them unelectable for a generation due to the poisoned chalice of cuts and double dip recession they would preside over. some small consolation to hold too during the night.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

rich! said:


> they getting boat happy on the beeb?



yes, avoid the coverage until it's safe to return.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

redsquirrel said:


> she left the UUP because of the coalition with the Tories



That's right, she's very very anti-tory.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> remember folks if the torys win it may well make them unelectable for a generation due to the poisoned chalice of cuts and double dip recession they would preside over. some small consolation to hold too during the night.



Yeah thats the main silver lining. That and the Lib Dem failure. Also one in the eye for sections of the media that wanted to turn the election into a silly televised popularity contest with the debates.


----------



## Dan U (May 7, 2010)

lots of sniffing there campbell


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 7, 2010)

lol @ Peter Robinson leader of DUP NI losing


----------



## editor (May 7, 2010)

Eme reckons the BBC's graphics look like a hard drive being defragged.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

Dan U said:


> lots of sniffing there campbell



aye, not the first time hes been coked out his head on telly


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Couple of lab holds in Scotland and one in easington Expected- but with swings to lab in at least one of the scottish.


----------



## Libertad (May 7, 2010)

Dan U said:


> lots of sniffing there campbell



Look at the fool gurn.


----------



## Bajie (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> That's right, she's very very anti-tory.



Good in one sense as if it is a hung parliment that is possibly 1 less for them


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

rich! said:


> they getting boat happy on the beeb?



it's now safe to return.


----------



## Quartz (May 7, 2010)

Is it just me or is Andrew Neil a waste of space?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

The NI results aren't very good for the Tories, which could be pretty important at the end of the night
loss for the DUP, loss for the UUP


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Also one in the eye for sections of the media that wanted to turn the election into a silly televised popularity contest with the debates.


disagree - the debates are populist and democratic - but lets not argue!


----------



## clandestino (May 7, 2010)

Where are all the Monster Raving Loony Party type candidates? Have they been replaced by the UKIP and BNP goons?


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

Quartz said:


> Is it just me or is Andrew Neil a waste of space?



waste of space.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

Quartz said:


> Is it just me or is Andrew Neil a waste of space?



no.

he's a waste of a BIG space.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Nick Robinson can fuck off too.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

Quartz said:


> Is it just me or is Andrew Neil a waste of space?



i think hes the toughest interviewer on the bbc


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> disagree - the debates are populist and democratic



and so have little to do with the serious business of electing capitalists...


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

ianw said:


> Where are all the Monster Raving Loony Party type candidates? Have they been replaced by the UKIP and BNP goons?



i jolly well hope not. we need a dose of colourful madness, and soon!


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

What happens if Brown loses his seat?


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 7, 2010)

Wolfie Smith said:


> Alliance win in NI bit of a plus I reckon, since the Tories are hoping to stich up a deal with the DUP.  Almost a Tory loss perhaps?


Too right. And a day after the anniversary of the Hunger Strike. Couldn't have happened to a nicer Orange twat.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> disagree - the debates are populist and democratic - but lets not argue!



My complaint was not so much the debates themselves but rather a lot of the coverage surrounding them.


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> i think hes the toughest interviewer on the bbc



damning indictment of the bbc there.


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

If libdems are king maker would Trident be on the table or would the other parties say NO WAY?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

I think the debates were a mistake for Labour.
Made it into too much of a presidential contest


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Lab vote holding up very well in Wales. V important to stop con majority.


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

TheDave said:


> What happens if Brown loses his seat?



Party.
Downing Street.
Noon.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> i think hes the toughest interviewer on the bbc


Pretty tough scouring pad too.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> i think hes the toughest interviewer on the bbc



you've forgotten christine bleakley.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

first Lab hold of any Con target (in Wales)


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 7, 2010)

redsquirrel said:


> The NI results aren't very good for the Tories, which could be pretty important at the end of the night
> loss for the DUP, loss for the UUP


In all fairness Parsely was never going to beat her nibs.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

1%er said:


> If libdems are king maker would Trident be on the table or would the other parties say NO WAY?



Why would it be? The lib-dems position isn't to get rid of it.


----------



## clandestino (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> i jolly well hope not. we need a dose of colourful madness, and soon!



But back in the day, they made sure they had a Loony type at all of the high profile seats, including the first one called. I haven't seen any so far...


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> disagree - the debates are populist and democratic - but lets not argue!



...or at least wqould be if all parties could take part (forgot to add)


----------



## Cakes (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> remember folks if the torys win it may well make them unelectable for a generation due to the poisoned chalice of cuts and double dip recession they would preside over. some small consolation to hold too during the night.


cold comfort, but yeah


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

Alliance winning in East Belfast was a Portillo moment. The whole pub was electric at the whole thing. Robinson has to go. Dodds will be the next leader.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2010)

Come on Wales! Keep on keeping the bastard Tories out.


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Lab vote holding up very well in Wales. V important to stop con majority.


Too right. More worried about the Lib to Con swing in our part of the country.


----------



## Bajie (May 7, 2010)

Sinn Fein holding Belfast West, to surprise there.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 7, 2010)

editor said:


> Eme reckons the BBC's graphics look like a hard drive being defragged.


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Why would it be? The lib-dems position isn't to get rid of it.



hahahaha isn't it 

I'm well out of touch 

I thought that was how they were going to pay the debt LOL


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

bolshiebhoy said:


> In all fairness Parsely was never going to beat her nibs.



True, Reg Empy results will be interesting both for the future of the UUP and the Tories


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2010)

Blunkett calls it for the Conservatives! WTF


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

Stuffy grey haired bloke on the beeb says that it's possible if there is a Tory government it'll be purely an English government. I can see that being a kindling for Scottish independence.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

bolshiebhoy said:


> Too right. More worried about the Lib to Con swing in our part of the country.



Early indications not too good on that, i suppose yate & TH might be atypical though.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Blunkett's a lot of help this early


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

blunkett concedes!


----------



## editor (May 7, 2010)

Fuck me, Blunkett's being exceptionally negative.


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

Blunket preparing for labour conceding


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

ianw said:


> But back in the day, they made sure they had a Loony type at all of the high profile seats, including the first one called. I haven't seen any so far...



i think the mantle of loonyism passed somewhat when screaming lord sutch kicked it. but you're right, a shocking lack of any sort of comedy candidates so far


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 7, 2010)

Bajie said:


> Sinn Fein holding Belfast West, to surprise there.


But doesn't help the anti-Tory numbers in Westminster.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

Labour hold Tooting.  !!


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Below average production/direction of the BBC election coverage.


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 7, 2010)

redsquirrel said:


> True, Reg Empy results will be interesting both for the future of the UUP and the Tories


Yeap.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 7, 2010)

Durham.....


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

i love that. Perfect scene  - shot from outside the frame so they all look like toys... bill and ben the flowerpot candidates...

neville longbottoms mum?


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Labour hold Tooting.  !!


 Where did you hear that?


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Labour hold Tooting.  !!



yay! and battersea?


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

bolshiebhoy said:


> But doesn't help the anti-Tory numbers in Westminster.



It doesn't help any party. Null and void.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Fucking beeb - I want to know Durham!!!


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Fucking hell that Durham one was important BBC!


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

a slight loon spotted in shades at brown's constituency!


----------



## stupid kid (May 7, 2010)

why switch to Kirkcaldy? As if Brown is going to lose.


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> It doesn't help any party. Null and void.



if they could be the balance of power, do you think they wouldn't? 

serious Q?


----------



## lizzieloo (May 7, 2010)

He looks like a ninny


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

Who's the eejit holding his fist up at Browns count?


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

check the clenched-fist loon at Kirkcaldy


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

lol @ mr fist


----------



## Bajie (May 7, 2010)

hahah 57 votes!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 7, 2010)

Look at this twat standing alongside Brown with his fist in the air.

Land Is Power?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

No it helps the Tories as it reduces the numbers they need to get a majority.
re SF results


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

Why is the UKIP candidate in Brown's constituency in a fluorescent bib?


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

derek jackson - land is power - i want to know more@!

 first real laugh of the night!


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 7, 2010)

Why is Gordon Brown allowed to have his wife on the platform with him when no other candidates in any other areas have?


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

rich! said:


> if they could be the balance of power, do you think they wouldn't?
> 
> serious Q?



No, they wouldn't side with any party. Simple as.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> check the clenched-fist loon at Kirkcaldy



from the 'land is power' party, whatever the hell that is.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 7, 2010)

Bajie said:


> hahah 57 votes!


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Brown looks like a man whose been told by advisors that he can forget about clinging to power.


----------



## Wolfie Smith (May 7, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Labour hold Tooting.  !!



Power to the people.


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

He's also wearing shades indoors, what a tool. Unless he's blind then my bad.


----------



## Libertad (May 7, 2010)

More Brown gobshite.


----------



## Quartz (May 7, 2010)

Look at the 'Land is Power' numpty!


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 7, 2010)

redsquirrel said:


> No it helps the Tories as it reduces the numbers they need to get a majority.
> re SF results


Exactly. Up the Stoops!


----------



## Libertad (May 7, 2010)

TheDave said:


> He's also wearing shades indoors, what a tool. Unless he's blind then my bad.



Yes, he's blind.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

Libertad said:


> More Brown gobshite.



'i grew up here blah blah'.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (May 7, 2010)

ensuring eeveryone that has met the rules has been allowed to vote.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

Lab hold City of Durham


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 7, 2010)

LoL at Landar Party behind G Brown with his fist in the air.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 7, 2010)

Do we have to hear this?


----------



## Spymaster (May 7, 2010)

Who's that tit wearing dark glasses holding up a clenched fist behind the R.O. in Kircaldy?

"Land is power"? 

WTF?


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

Con gain battersea.


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

brown sounds like stephen hawkings...


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

City of Durham - Lab Hold (I think)



http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/constituency/825/city-of-durham


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> i think the mantle of loonyism passed somewhat when screaming lord sutch kicked it. but you're right, a shocking lack of any sort of comedy candidates so far



There are certainly Monster raving Looney candidates in a few South London constituencies.


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

Is there an English Labour party, he was elected as a member of the Scottish Labour party?


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> Con gain battersea.



oh fuck...


----------



## Quartz (May 7, 2010)

Shut up Brown


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

redsquirrel said:


> Lab hold City of Durham



LD target #23 missed.


----------



## stupid kid (May 7, 2010)

Oh fuck off with Gordon Brown...


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

labour hold durham


the idiot is from the landless peasant party!


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> There are certainly Monster raving Looney candidates in a few South London constituencies.



Aye...Labour, Tory, Lib Dem, BNP, Green etc etc.


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

killer b said:


> brown sounds like stephen hawkings...



I went to university with Stephen Hawking, and that brown sounds nothing like him

For a start, Brown would never run you over with his wheelchair.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Aye...Labour, Tory, Lib Dem, BNP, Green etc etc.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

TheDave said:


> Who's the eejit holding his fist up at Browns count?


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

this election is all over the shop


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

Wolfie Smith said:


> Power to the people.



lol


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 7, 2010)

Brown can play his part by FUCKING RIGHT OFF


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

1%er said:


> Is there an English Labour party, he was elected as a member of the Scottish Labour party?



Scottish king took over England too.

:GRR:


----------



## Fullyplumped (May 7, 2010)

PursuedByBears said:


> Do we have to hear this?



No, you don't. There are other TV channels, or you can turn down the sound, do some colouring-in, or one of a number of other things. But his speech is interesting for many of us.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> LD target #23 missed.



If the current results are repeated throughout the night and the exit poll is right the LibDems will have had a terrible night.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2010)

Fucking Battersea Tory fuckwits.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Yeah, Battersea fallen to Tories


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

had a bit of a nap , second wind now, not looking great for Labour at the moment, but still early doors


----------



## Cakes (May 7, 2010)

he's a bit "thank you, and goodnight" no?


----------



## Dan U (May 7, 2010)

electoral reform eh gordon


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Why would it be? The lib-dems position isn't to get rid of it.



The Liberal Democrats  today become the first mainstream party to declare they will not renew Britain's Trident nuclear deterrent system with an equivalent modernised system, as parliament agreed in 2007. Nick Clegg, the Lib Dem leader, told the Guardian he was making the move because of the rapidly deteriorating public finances and because the case for such a powerful nuclear deterrent in the post-cold war world was "a complete fiction".

Guardian

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2009/jun/16/trident-liberal-democrats-nick-clegg


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

Fullyplumped said:


> But his speech is interesting for many of us.



You're a *sick sick puppy*


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 7, 2010)

just posted on the Argus's live election blog - 



> Peter Bottomley, Conservative MP for Worthing West, criticised “anarchists” who during darkness stole Tory election signs in East Preston and Rustington.
> They also threw eggs, and pasted offensive posters, yesterday (Thurs) afternoon on the information board outside Haverfield House, the party's headquarters in Union Place, Worthing.
> Mr Bottomley said: “There have been about four cases of criminal damage during the election by people claiming to be anarchists.
> “There was an organised attack on our display of election material in Rustington and East Preston on different nights.
> “I am not comparing it to what happened in Greece, but one step could lead to another.”




LOL


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

Cakes said:


> he's a bit "thank you, and goodnight" no?



valedictory indeed...


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

rich! said:


> Scottish king took over England too.
> 
> :GRR:


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 7, 2010)

I want to hear the Land Is Power guy speak


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 7, 2010)

Sylvia Herman slags off Cameron on BBC Northern Ireland. Probable Labour vote basically.


----------



## mack (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> this election is all over the shop



Aye - time for bed - maybe it'll all be clearer in a few hours.


----------



## Fullyplumped (May 7, 2010)

rich! said:


> You're a *sick sick puppy*



LO*L*.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> this election is all over the shop



Those last two words were superfluous


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

Gordon Brown looks tired.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Battersea gain had to be expected.


----------



## Bakunin (May 7, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> The Liberal Democrats  today become the first mainstream party to declare they will not renew Britain's Trident nuclear deterrent system with an equivalent modernised system, as parliament agreed in 2007. Nick Clegg, the Lib Dem leader, told the Guardian he was making the move because of the rapidly deteriorating public finances and because the case for such a powerful nuclear deterrent in the post-cold war world was "a complete fiction".
> 
> Guardian
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2009/jun/16/trident-liberal-democrats-nick-clegg



It's fine by me if they do ditch Trident.

It's unusable, illegal, immoral and blatantly hypocritical, quite apart from the obscene waste of money.


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

1%er said:


>



scottish labour party?

James 6 of Scotland was James 1 of England?


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> The Liberal Democrats  today become the first mainstream party to declare they will not renew Britain's Trident nuclear deterrent system with an equivalent modernised system, as parliament agreed in 2007. Nick Clegg, the Lib Dem leader, told the Guardian he was making the move because of the rapidly deteriorating public finances and because the case for such a powerful nuclear deterrent in the post-cold war world was "a complete fiction".
> 
> Guardian
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2009/jun/16/trident-liberal-democrats-nick-clegg



Yes, they said that they won't renew it in 2030, not that they want to get rid of it right now.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Andrew Marr lagging behind the reality, Nick Robinson quicker to pick up on the emerging reality & Browns body language.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

and Tooting hold is relatively strong showing.


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Battersea gain had to be expected.


6.5 swing isn't enough for a Conservative majority.


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> and Tooting hold is relatively strong showing.


Doesn't seem to be confirmed yet ...


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 7, 2010)

Bakunin said:


> It's fine by me if they do ditch Trident.
> 
> It's unusable, illegal, immoral and blatantly hypocritical, quite apart from the obscene waste of money.



I agree. We cannot afford it. Sad really.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

magneze said:


> 6.5 swing isn't enough for a Conservative majority.



early days yet.


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

rich! said:


> scottish labour party?
> 
> James 6 of Scotland was James 1 of England?


But isn't it the UK Labour party? I don't know I was never a member, it just struck me as strange that he said Scottish Labour


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Tooting coming v. soon....


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

our electoral system reaally is proper mental, isn't it?


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

quality beard spotted at tooting!


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2010)

Tooting now ...


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> quality beard spotted at tooting!



I was about to mention that. Looks like a supply teacher.


----------



## subversplat (May 7, 2010)

> > i think the mantle of loonyism passed somewhat when screaming lord sutch kicked it. but you're right, a shocking lack of any sort of comedy candidates so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and the ex-tory monster raving candidate for Buckingham is standing on an England for the Indigenous ticket


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

magneze said:


> 6.5 swing isn't enough for a Conservative majority.



True, but batteraea was tory target #4 - only  needed a tiny swing. I had written that one off already. It's the ones' from about target seat #30 upwards that will decide this. So yep, that is a result that leaves them still on a knife edge.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 7, 2010)

DJ S - Worthing is truly awful (not alone in that in West Sussex) but still dreadful; what's an anarchist (or anybody else with an once of empathy) supposed to do.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Tooting 

Lib Dem - 11,509
Tory - 19,514
Lab - 22,038


----------



## editor (May 7, 2010)

Wandsworth held! Yes we Khan!


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

sadiq khan squeaks in.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

good labour result in Tooting


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2010)

Labour hold on to Tooting - that's a pretty big result.


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

Beardy is the Christian Party. 100 odd votes lol.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 7, 2010)

LOL at the football style chanting in Tooting. Returning officer hushes them up like a headmistress


----------



## Belushi (May 7, 2010)

Yes we Khan lol


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Argh my ears. Dont shout into the microphone.


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

chanting at tooting is proper


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

editor said:


> Wandsworth held! Yes we Khan!


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> quality beard spotted at tooting!



A christian


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

God is not looking after the Christian Party.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

editor said:


> Yes we Khan!



it's a 'vulgarisation' according to dimbledoor.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Tooting hold is a very good result, these are the ones that will decide if the tories get the majority. Another knife edger.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

Poor swing for the tories in Tooting


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> God is not looking after the Christian Party.



definitive proof god doesn't exist.


*ticks off list*


----------



## OneStrike (May 7, 2010)

Yes we Khan,  he did well not to be pumping his fists given the crowd reaction.  I'd have been crowd surfing or certainly disgrasing myself in some way.


----------



## Groucho (May 7, 2010)

3.6% swing to Tories in Tooting, Labour hold. High turn out - 69%.


----------



## treelover (May 7, 2010)

Blunkett has just said the LP will need to renew itself and defend the poeple it represents against the ravages of the Tories, even work with the LD's. I wonder if they will vote against Cams welfare cuts, etc


not likely


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Tooting hold is a very good result, these are the ones that will decide if the tories get the majority. Another knife edger.


Only 3.6% swing


----------



## Acolyte (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> good labour result in Tooting



Is this another example of tactical anti-Tory voting?  fingers crossed


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

subversplat said:


> Yeah, and the ex-tory monster raving candidate for Buckingham is standing on an England for the Indigenous ticket



He wants to give it back to the Welsh? Very nice of him.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> it's a 'vulgarisation' according to dimbledoor.



he said bowdlerisation, didn't he?


----------



## shagnasty (May 7, 2010)

I keep watching the swing according to bbc about 3% not enough for the tories but the swing in the north 11% weird


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 7, 2010)

rich! said:


> scottish labour party?
> 
> James 6 of Scotland was James 1 of England?



They have a Welsh Labour Party too. Helps them put some (largely superficial) distance between them and the NL shower.

Makes sense for parliamentary/assembly elections of course but bit pointless in the GE.


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

TheDave said:


> Beardy is the Christian Party. 100 *VERY* odd votes lol.



Corrected.


----------



## Quartz (May 7, 2010)

It seems to me that there might be a lot of tactical voting against Labour going on.


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2010)

Labour increased share of vote in Tooting!


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

LD disaster in Guilford. They are in trouble.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Wahey that Guildford result really shows up the Lib Dem fail.


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> They have a Welsh Labour Party too. Helps them put some (largely superficial) distance between them and the NL shower.
> 
> Makes sense for parliamentary/assembly elections of course but bit pointless in the GE.


Good point did it change in the last few years?


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Yeah, praps the exit poll for Lib Dems wasn't that far out?!


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> he said bowdlerisation, didn't he?



no.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

Lib Dems are screwed, haha.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

Wonder if Clegg will survive if they do as badly as the exit poll and current results indicate.

I think the exit poll might be a better guide than the results we've had so far. Tories seeing big swings to them in safe Labour seats but in the marginals the swings they seem to be getting wouldn't give them a majority


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

Aye, not looking good for the Libs and by extension ever getting electoral reform. Shit.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

shagnasty said:


> I keep watching the swing according to bbc about 3% not enough for the tories but the swing in the north 11% weird



Possibly due to to tiny original tory votes. People who just wouldn't bother or who would vote lib-dem.


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> LD disaster in Guilford. They are in trouble.


Huge. No 1 target. Much as I hate the yellow tories that's not encouraging.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

TheDave said:


> Aye, not looking good for the Libs and by extension ever getting electoral reform. Shit.



although ed milliband is trying to manufacture something out of labour supporting electoral reform so it 'can't be swept under the carpet'.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> no.



I'm sure he did you know, I noticed it when he said it. It also fits the meaning better.


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

"we have a very simple system ... in this country"


----------



## subversplat (May 7, 2010)

> > Yeah, and the ex-tory monster raving candidate for Buckingham is standing on an England for the Indigenous ticket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I would happily move up the road and vote for that.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 7, 2010)

1%er said:


> Good point did it change in the last few years?



With devolution iirc


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

radio 4 keeps saying that ed balls might lose his seat...


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

What's Kirsty on?


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> radio 4 keeps saying that ed balls might lose his seat...



Now that would be funny as fuck.


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> although ed milliband is trying to manufacture something out of labour supporting electoral reform so it 'can't be swept under the carpet'.



Yeah the smell of desperation is pungent.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> I'm sure he did you know, I noticed it when he said it. It also fits the meaning better.



i rewound it and you're right.


*scurries to find out what 'bowdlerisation' means*


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Possibly due to to tiny original tory votes. People who just wouldn't bother or who would vote lib-dem.



It's distorted by NI results and those in Scotland and Wales reporting disproportionately early. The swing will be bigger than is currently being said.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 7, 2010)

magneze said:


> Labour increased share of vote in Tooting!



Were they shouting "Yes we can" when Labour were announced the winner?

If so, why


----------



## Groucho (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> although ed milliband is trying to manufacture something out of labour supporting electoral reform so it 'can't be swept under the carpet'.



Labour desperately need to convince lib Dems, even if their vote is small, to deal with them rather than the Tories in the event of a hung Parliament. Tories won't offer electoral reform. Labour will offer limited reform and might be pushed further.

But the Lib Dems will split apart as soon as they deal with either party. 

Highlight so far: Peter Robinson out.
Looking forward to Caroline Lucas in, and hopeful that Griffin won't be.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> radio 4 keeps saying that ed balls might lose his seat...


He'll soon be back at the next winnable by-election


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

so, so far 2 con gains, including the bonus win in Kingswood which was a long shot for them. Which targets have Labour held against them?


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

I do wonder what influence the people who couldn't vote would have made. I say we need another election, this is just a fucking shambles.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Nigel Irritable said:


> It's distorted by NI results and those in Scotland and Wales reporting disproportionately early. The swing will be bigger than is currently being said.



I don't see how the NI results can effect the swings in Sunderland etc


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Do they normally open up the City at this hour?


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Labour get back Nye's old seat.


----------



## treelover (May 7, 2010)

> Huge. No 1 target. Much as I hate the yellow tories that's not encouraging.




Surely if the LD's don't do as well and e/reform goes out the window, then the sort of 'safety valve' which the elections allowed, etc go out the window and the voters anger, part the young who have voted for change, will return.


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Do they normally open up the City at this hour?



They doing it specially because of the election apparently.


----------



## eoin_k (May 7, 2010)

I was going to put a bet on the Tories getting an over all majority - thought it could be a little silver lining.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

blaneau gwent, labour gain


----------



## Spymaster (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Do they normally open up the City at this hour?



First time.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

People's Voice Lose in Blaenau Gwent...


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> I'm sure he did you know, I noticed it when he said it. It also fits the meaning better.



*scurries to find out what 'bowdlerisation' means*

"the removal of material deemed to be offensive."

so what part of obama's chanting was offensive?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

Good results for Labour in Gelding!
Tories can't be pleased with that


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

TheDave said:


> They doing it specially because of the election apparently.



Great, pissed and coked up City traders


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Do they normally open up the City at this hour?



interestingly, the 'business' heads are betting on tory victory...


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

TheDave said:


> I do wonder what influence the people who couldn't vote would have made. I say we need another election, this is just a fucking shambles.



Keep 'em voting until they give the right result??


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Another key tory marginal, tory target #92 is held by labour. Gedling.


----------



## Belushi (May 7, 2010)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Were they shouting "Yes we can" when Labour were announced the winner?
> 
> If so, why



Yes we _Khan_


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

6.7% swing in England
from Lab to Con


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

lab hold 90th ish target.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Do they normally open up the City at this hour?


No, but as u know they're a bunch of opportunistic cunts


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Open Sauce said:


> Great, pissed and coked up City traders



Innit - playing their games!


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

why has no-one sunk the damn boat yet?


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Will they have to stop going to the twat boat eventually due to everyone being too pissed?


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

rich! said:


> Keep 'em voting until they give the right result??



Thousands of disenfranchised voters and no party with an overall majority, seem likes a clear case for another election.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Innit - playing their games!



Fucking scum


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

Middle Class people must be really slow at counting votes.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I don't see how the NI results can effect the swings in Sunderland etc



No the national swing is distorted by an abberantly high number of NI (and to a lesser extent Scottish and Welsh) constituencies reporting earlier. All the NI constituencies are being counted as 0 swings according to someone on BBCNI.


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> No, but as u know they're a bunch of opportunistic cunts



Lime pits again?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

6.7% is still to low for majority


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Nigel Irritable said:


> No the national swing is distorted by an abberantly high number of NI (and to a lesser extent Scottish and Welsh) constituencies reporting earlier. All the NI constituencies are being counted as 0 swings according to someone on BBCNI.



We weren't talking about the national swing, but about the large swings in the north.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

jesus, Kirsty fucking Allsopp. "I think we need luss people working for the government, yah"


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

Chris Addison is well getting laid tonight, feel the sexual tension.


----------



## Fullyplumped (May 7, 2010)

1%er said:


> But isn't it the UK Labour party? I don't know I was never a member, it just struck me as strange that he said Scottish Labour



Every party in Scotland puts the word "Scottish" in front of its name, to give them cover from the SNP who will bang on about being London-dominated, even in the case of Labour whose past two PMs have been Scottish (or very close) and many of whose leading ministers are Scottish. 

I'm a member of the Labour Party and my card is the same as everyone else's. It is the UK Labour Party, but we have a Scottish Labour website, the party has a Scottish Executive, Scottish conference, and all of that. All of this was in place in the early 80s when I joined (except the website). All the other parties do the same, although the Scottish Conservatives and Scottish Greens are constitutionally separate from the English and Welsh parties. There isn't a Scottish BNP or a Scottish UKIP, but there is a Scottish Christian Party.


----------



## paulhackett (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Will they have to stop going to the twat boat eventually due to everyone being too pissed?



It's emptying out.. maybe they're tossing people off the side.

Good news. Mike Batt is on the boat.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Another swing to lab in scotland - Coatbridge, Chryston and Bellshill and a handful of safe holds.


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

Fullyplumped said:


> there is a Scottish Christian Party.


Are they the moderate ones or the "burn the sinners alive now" ones?


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

labour hold Exeter, I thought that was vulnerable


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

ben bradshaw keeps his seat!


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Ben Bradshaw holds Exeter - tory swing 6%


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> labour hold Exeter, I thought that was vulnerable



so did i, isn't this the place where one of the rees-mogg uglies were standing?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

Average swing in England looks like it would give something similar to what the exit polls were predicting


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> so did i, isn't this the place where one of the rees-mogg uglies were standing?



no, they were standing in northern somerset


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> so did i, isn't this the place where one of the rees-mogg uglies were standing?



Was at the outer range of tory targets but a really good result could have taken it. 

6% swing. Every other seat seems to be a genuine battle right now.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> so did i, isn't this the place where one of the rees-mogg uglies were standing?



Jacob Rees-Mogg standing in NE Somerset.


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

strung_out said:


> no, they were standing in northern somerset




thank you


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Jacob Rees-Mogg standing in NE Somerset.



yup, and his sister in NW somerset


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Jacob Rees-Mogg standing in NE Somerset.



and his sister? was she a candidate anywhere?


----------



## treelover (May 7, 2010)

Consternation in Cleggs Sheffield Hallam seat


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

strung_out said:


> yup, and his sister in NW somerset



jebus, thank you, you people are fast


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

Average swing of 0.9%  to Lab in Scotland


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

time for some more coffee...


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Glasgow East

Very rowdy!

Lab gain


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

BNP outpoll SSP in Glasgow East
and win back for Lab


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Labour get back glasgow east


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

labour gain in Glasgow!


----------



## buscador (May 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Middle Class people must be really slow at counting votes.



They don't have as many fingers as the inbred peasants. It's a shame, but they only have themselves  to blame for being so slow.


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

pissed in glasgow.

i like how the counts get ruder as the night goes on...


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 7, 2010)

Glasgow East noisy bunch, why would that be


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Lab win Dunfermline?!


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> time for some more coffee...



Coffee? Break into an offie and get some vodka mate.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

getting back both by-election seats. Doesn't help them really though, because the crucial thing is keeping down the number of tory seats.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

Scotland is declaring independence from England tonight.


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

tories hold kettering. dotty will be pissed off


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2010)

the tv coverage is massively trippy in HD


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

DotCom won't be very happy - Kettering Tory hold


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 7, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Scotland is declaring independence from England tonight.


Again!


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

Lab hold Renfrew South
another good Scottish results for Lab


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Scotland is declaring independence from England tonight.



As long as they take the smug Labour party and the Queen with them, I see no downside


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> the tv coverage is massively trippy in HD



Heroin Diazepam? Sounds mad.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

according to BBC website, the swing to the Tories from Labour is 4% after 77 seats , that's not enough for them to be the majority party


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Ooh its quite exciting. My constituency, Nuneaton, is very close to Gedling on the Tory target list, and that one stayed Labour.


----------



## q_w_e_r_t_y (May 7, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Scotland is declaring independence from England tonight.



Alas the referendum isnt until next year.


----------



## wtfftw (May 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Coffee? Break into an offie and get some vodka mate.


Vodka not such a good plan. I can't see so well.



Orang Utan said:


> the tv coverage is massively trippy in HD


Had forgotten all about HD! *changes channel*


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Scotland is declaring independence from England tonight.



Sass lives in Labour country


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

Fuck, Aberconwy back to the orcs.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

god Paxman is such an annoying prick.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Lab win Dunfermline?!



Lab gain back Dunfermline from Lib Dem

Lab - 22,639
Lib Dem - 17,169


----------



## ddraig (May 7, 2010)

Noooooo! 

tory in Wales


----------



## ivebeenhigh (May 7, 2010)

tories in wales with aberconwy?


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 7, 2010)

Labour returned in my constituency, 9.2% swing away from Labour, 2.2 to Lib and 5.4 to to Tories. Labour 37% and Lib and Tories on 25% each.

Swing to BNP of 0.4% but only hit 3.4% so lose deposit. Plaid get 6.2% in poor shape at 4th.

Lucas, party whip, returned.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

These swings are all over the place!


----------



## q_w_e_r_t_y (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> according to BBC website, the swing to the Tories from Labour is 4% after 77 seats , that's not enough for them to be the majority party



but lots of scottish seats declared.  Swing in England is 6.4%


----------



## editor (May 7, 2010)

Aberconwy. You fuckers.


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

dimbleb... explains where one of the most important railway junctions is...


----------



## ddraig (May 7, 2010)

ddraig said:


> Noooooo!
> 
> tory in Wales



x2  cunts!


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Broxtowe that seems to be having a recount is 42 on tory hitlist and needs a 4.4% swing.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

ddraig said:


> Noooooo!
> 
> tory in Wales



weird constituency. four parties in contention really...


----------



## voiceofreason (May 7, 2010)

Labour predicted to see off the Lib Dem challenge in Liverpool Wavertree - http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...key-liverpool-wavertree-seat-100252-26394544/


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

editor said:


> Aberconwy. You fuckers.



That seat is so small they should move some wards from Birmingham into it to make it a realistic MP.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 7, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> tories in wales with aberconwy?



Lot of the rural land-owning types have always been Tory, only took a 4% swing


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

Open Sauce said:


> Sass lives in Labour country



almost makes it worthwhile...

almost...


----------



## treelover (May 7, 2010)

its a real roller coaster tonight, when will it all become somewhat more clearer?


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

not surprised about aberconwy , I'm more worried about labour holding ynys mon and the tory surge there


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 7, 2010)

We are heading for a Tory,
Working Majority.


----------



## keithy (May 7, 2010)

got home from work, got to be back in at 1 tomorrow... stay up or not stay up?


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> These swings are all over the place!



indeed, it's going to take a while before the actual overall swing to the tories becomes clear.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

rich! said:


> That seat is so small they should move some wards from Birmingham into it to make it a realistic MP.



It's already got enough English immigrants, hence the result.


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

keithy said:


> got home from work, got to be back in at 1 tomorrow... stay up or not stay up?



valium and alcohol.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

keithy said:


> got home from work, got to be back in at 1 tomorrow... stay up or not stay up?



stay up, it's only once every 4/5 years.


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

From twitter
Nick Griffin "Ours in the only party currently in the black"


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

treelover said:


> its a real roller coaster tonight, when will it all become somewhat more clearer?



Either 1-2 hours or its going to drag on much much longer.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Oh god, I'm supposed to be in work at 8 in the morn


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> It's already got enough English immigrants, hence the result.



for immigrants substitute conquerors.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

joevsimp said:


> not surprised about aberconwy , I'm more worried about labour holding ynys mon and the tory surge there



?


----------



## buscador (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Ooh its quite exciting. My constituency, Nuneaton, is very close to Gedling on the Tory target list, and that one stayed Labour.



I read that as 'gelding the Tories' and got quite excited. Oh well.... maybe time to go to bed.


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Oh god, I'm supposed to be in work at 8 in the morn



i am supposed to get up at 7:30 and train a new temp at 9 am


----------



## treelover (May 7, 2010)

going to listen to the rest on the radio, see you all in the morning


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

couldn't tell who the christian candidate was at the glamorgan count due to the lack of a beard


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> i am supposed to get up at 7:30 and train a new temp at 9 am



We're both gonna go down together!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (May 7, 2010)

vale of glamorgan tory gain.


----------



## voiceofreason (May 7, 2010)

UAF twitter feed : Griffin concedes that he hasn't won Barking - http://twitter.com/uaf


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

here's lembit, first time i've seen him all campaign!


----------



## Balbi (May 7, 2010)

tories in vale o glamorgan, fucks sake


----------



## editor (May 7, 2010)

Vale of Glamorgan *cunts*


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Bad result Vale of Glamorgan, tories get key marginal. Should be taking those.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2010)

And Montgomeryshire too


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> vale of glamorgan tory gain.



Is Glamorgan in Wales?


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 7, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> We are heading for a Tory,
> Working Majority.



i fear you are right - a smaller majority then 1992 though. 

Shire areas going to toires. 

labour vote holding up urban areas  and scotland - probly due to  memories of thatcher.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 7, 2010)

oh noes, Lembit !!!!!


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

Ooh - Lembo!

Nazis = 384
Lembo = 12,792
Conservatives = More!!!
Lembo's lost!


----------



## OneStrike (May 7, 2010)

This is exciting, Montgomeryshire went to Tories but i have found a half drunk bottle of co-op brandy.


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

Lembit's out... oh how cheeky!


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Montgomeryshire too!

Lembits gone!


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

All going wrong in wales.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 7, 2010)

Fuck, Wales is going for a Tory love in


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

I thought I was going mental till I realised the bloke was reading them out in Welsh as well as English. It just sounded like mumbling.


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> oh noes, Lembit !!!!!



Portillo'd!


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Whoa bye bye Lembit. Tory Wales resurgence.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

and lembit is vanquished, 210 on the tory target list, 13.2% swing.


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

Super duper lolly pops hold Foyle.


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> We're both gonna go down together!



i am thinking of either using a lame excuse like 'my door won't shut' or just screaming out 'i was excercising my democractic right, god damn it!'


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

Opik loses to the Tories in Montgomeryshire, huge swing from LD - Tories


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

no more cheeky boy. probly had enough of electing a fucking idiot


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Bad result Vale of Glamorgan, tories get key marginal. Should be taking those.



?


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

oh well, more time to bone the cheeky girls so it's not all bad.

errrrr...


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 7, 2010)

and wtf has happend to the lib dems?


----------



## Belushi (May 7, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Is Glamorgan in Wales?



We call it Morganwg.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> no more cheeky boy. probly had enough of electing a fucking idiot



I met him fairly recently. He's an absolute tosser.


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

i bet sian loyd is loving opik getting the boot


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

Kaka Tim said:


> and wtf has happend to the lib dems?



pants! fried!


----------



## paulhackett (May 7, 2010)

TheDave said:


> I thought I was going mental till I realised the bloke was reading them out in Welsh as well as English. It just sounded like mumbling.



I thought he'd swallowed a comb and paper. Lembit's a twat


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Montgomeryshire too!
> 
> *Lembits gone!*



Long overdue.


----------



## rich! (May 7, 2010)

Kaka Tim said:


> and wtf has happend to the lib dems?



"clearly" all their voters turned up at 9:50 expecting to vote. Or ran out of ballot papers.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

Kaka Tim said:


> and wtf has happend to the lib dems?



superficial tv popularity of their leader translated into fuck all (so far).


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

Kaka Tim said:


> and wtf has happend to the lib dems?



No heartland or stronghold, votes spread out all across the place so even if the Lib Dem vote shoots up it'll not translate into seats.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (May 7, 2010)

ffs Wales


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Kaka Tim said:


> and wtf has happend to the lib dems?



Oversimplified answer: People hated Brown so much and wanted to make sure they got a change.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

two con gains in east mids.


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 7, 2010)

If we dont end up with tory majority it'll be down to Lab vote holding rather than the Libs doing anything. Somehow feels right.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 7, 2010)

Lib Dem not doing well  right I'm off to bed Zzzzzz.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 7, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> ffs Wales



wealthy english ex-pats?


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Basildon Sth/Thurrock

Tory gain.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

Lab comfortably beaten in Basildon...


----------



## Cakes (May 7, 2010)

treelover said:


> Consternation in Cleggs Sheffield Hallam seat




Yep. Check out the fb group already


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

Basildon gone Tory , huge BNP vote though 2500?


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Tories on a good run of hitting targets now. (Just failed in Bolton as i speak though).


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Based on the Welsh & East Midlands results I suspect my seat will be turning blue but not certain yet.


----------



## Balbi (May 7, 2010)

Wales giving themselves more reasons to hate the English


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

Kaka Tim said:


> wealthy english ex-pats?



Moved in to get free prescriptions and white neighbours.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 7, 2010)

Balbi said:


> Wales giving themselves more reasons to hate the English



Except the Etonians who they quite like apparently.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Basildon gone Tory , huge BNP vote though 2500?



like how they had a black returning officer.


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad i took today off work, as this won't be clear for a while yet


----------



## nightowl (May 7, 2010)

Can't say I'm distressed to see prat opik lose seat


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> like how they had a black returning officer.



Asian you mean. His Diction was shocking.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

nightowl said:


> Can't say I'm distressed to see prat opik lose seat



shitty media campaign beckons


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

chester gain for tories. may as well be welsh


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

whither now, the Clegg vote eh?


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Where's the Clegg effect then?!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (May 7, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Asian you mean. His Diction was shocking.



not as shocking as the zebra dress on the officer in Northern Ireland.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Where's the Clegg effect then?!



seems to have completely gawn!


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

DotCom: looks like that cunt Hollowbore again


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> shitty media campaign beckons



Live action Iggle Piggle


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 7, 2010)

strung_out said:


> chester gain for tories. may as well be welsh



Bollocks to that. Chester has traditionally been Tory, its posh - Giles Brandreth's old seat.


----------



## nightowl (May 7, 2010)

In a way clegg will be main winner out of this if he is part of coilition and forces pr


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

potato head has got in again?


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

zac goldsmith loses in richmond park, lib dem lady keeps her seat


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

Twitter : City now betting on hung parliament

Though, coked up dealers having fucked the country are coked up dealers who fucked the country


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Oh fuck off Nick Robinson


----------



## nightowl (May 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> zac goldsmith loses in richmond park, lib dem lady keeps her seat


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Giles Brandreth's old seat.



I thought Giles was a right geezer. Sniffing petrol behind the YMCA and all.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

Just waiting for my seat Sutton wish they'd hurry up i wanna kip


----------



## Fruitloop (May 7, 2010)

I think Iggle Piggle looks a bit like Cameron.


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

anunziata rees-mogg kept out in nw somerset, thank fuck


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> zac goldsmith loses in richmond park, lib dem lady keeps her seat



wahey


----------



## shagnasty (May 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> potato head has got in again?



I was thinking of you when the kettering result came in


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 7, 2010)

Apparently LibDems celebrating win in Eastbourne even though results not announced yet.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> zac goldsmith loses in richmond park, lib dem lady keeps her seat



Is that a result??


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> I thought Giles was a right geezer. Sniffing petrol behind the YMCA and all.



not forgetting those dapper jumpers he looked so _svelte_ in.


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Just waiting for my seat Sutton wish they'd hurry up i wanna kip



Sutton's well past it. Couldn't kick snow of a slippery rope!


----------



## nightowl (May 7, 2010)

Fruitloop said:


> I think Iggle Piggle looks a bit like Cameron.



Never thought of that but you're right


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

lab hold 53rd tory target (derbyshire south)


----------



## The Black Hand (May 7, 2010)

Important results here - Sunderland BNP local collapse. 

From being a BNP flagship area - standing full slates year after year for most of the decade. The BNP ONLY managed to stand candidates in less than half of the wards - 12 out of 25 seats. Results;
http://www.sunderland.gov.uk/CHttpHandler.ashx?id=8511&p=0

I will crunch the numbers but their vote will have fallen by over half


----------



## stupid kid (May 7, 2010)

Cakes said:


> Yep. Check out the fb group already



Stories of people turning up at 5:30 and not being able to vote. Bit of a joke.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Sad city trader leeching cunts.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

strung_out said:


> anunziata rees-mogg kept out in nw somerset, thank fuck



is that a fabricated candidate? surely that name's just impossible.


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Is that a result??



not official, but goldsmith is apparently preparing the concession speech


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

LDs holding some SW marginals.


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> zac goldsmith loses in richmond park, lib dem lady keeps her seat



Where are you getting this info?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> is that a fabricated candidate? surely that name's just impossible.


 
Cameron asked her to restyle herself as "Nancy".


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> is that a fabricated candidate? surely that name's just impossible.



she is very real


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

strung_out said:


> anunziata rees-mogg kept out in nw somerset, thank fuck



good, I hope her brother loses as well


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

prunus said:


> Where are you getting this info?



radio 4


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Yes, the other Rees-Mogg (Somerton & Frome) also loses.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Argh my seat has gone blue, 7.2% swing.


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> is that a fabricated candidate? surely that name's just impossible.



Nah, I know her brother.


----------



## paulhackett (May 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> zac goldsmith loses in richmond park, lib dem lady keeps her seat





DJ Squelch said:


> Apparently LibDems celebrating win in Eastbourne even though results not announced yet.



Have you got sources for these (just out of interest as I'm watching the beeb)? Not announced yet and the beeb were saying Eastbourne was Tory?


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Lds holding more crucial tory targets.


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> radio 4


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> LDs holding some SW marginals.


Hurrah


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

Tactical voting in Eastleigh then....


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

lab tactical voters save the skin of the Lib-dems in the SW and elsewhere - i.e Tory loss in eastbourne.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Smell my results.

Marcus Jones Conservative	18,536	41.5	+4.6
Jayne Innes Labour	16,467	36.9	-9.8
Christina Jebb Liberal Democrat	6,846	15.3	+2.8
Martyn Findley British National Party	2,797	6.3	+6.3
Majority	2,069	4.6	Turnout	44,646	65.8	+6.9


----------



## nightowl (May 7, 2010)

Huhne holds Eastleigh for lib dems and they gain Eastbourne


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 7, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Have you got sources for these (just out of interest as I'm watching the beeb)? Not announced yet and the beeb were saying Eastbourne was Tory?




Yeah, it could be bullshit, someone claiming to be posting from the count on the Argus live thread

ETA - Confirmed now as a Lib win in Eastbourne


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

Tories have lost Eastbourne to the LDs - that is an awful result for them.


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

The LibDem bloke in eastbourne looks like Lurch from Addams Family.


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

Massive tactical voting in Eastbourne too


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Lib Dem lose Harrogate to Tory


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Smell my results.
> 
> Marcus Jones Conservative	18,536	41.5	+4.6
> Jayne Innes Labour	16,467	36.9	-9.8
> ...


where?


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 7, 2010)

Shit, tories gain Pendle from Labour!


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

tories win pendle


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Pendle lost fuck!


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

So far who's got the upper hand in the marginals?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

oh, suck my dick that twat hollobone has managed a proper majority. I wish he would just die.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Tories have lost Eastbourne to the LDs - that is an awful result for them.



Danny la Rouge and Random will be gutted.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

two big swings Erewash, then Harrogate. Both Tory gains.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 7, 2010)

Anyone know how the Brighton count's doing?


----------



## paulhackett (May 7, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> Yeah, it could be bullshit, someone claiming to be posting from the count on the Argus live thread



Ha.. just announced so no bullshit!


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> oh, suck my dick that twat hollobone has managed a proper majority. I wish he would just die.



9,000 fucking majority!


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> where?



Nuneaton, which didnt turn Tory in 1979, was Tory in the 80's elections and went back to Labour in 1992.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> So far who's got the upper hand in the marginals?



The tories, but the overall picture is all over the shop. They're getting a lot of their expected but missing a lot of the ones further out, but which are still ones they have to win.


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

Recount in Edgbaston...


----------



## Acolyte (May 7, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> two big swings Erewash, then Harrogate. Both Tory gains.



Erewash gone but a recount in Broxtowe strange


----------



## paulhackett (May 7, 2010)

PursuedByBears said:


> Anyone know how the Brighton count's doing?



Due at 3 apparently


----------



## nightowl (May 7, 2010)

Anyone heard any news from barking?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 7, 2010)

Massive move on Betfair in the last half-hour, looks like the city boys are having fun while they trade. "No overall maj" in to 6/1 ON from around evens earlier. Almost 8 million quid traded on the market too, crazy...


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

I'm bowing out to drift off to sleep to R4 (if I can?! )


----------



## harpo (May 7, 2010)

Rural Tory votes always come in later


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 7, 2010)

Votes as off 2:50 am and Lib Dem gets 8 seats while Labour and Tories get 70 and 56 respectively... Hmmmm 

Labour  	  	votes  1,888,589 
Conservative 	votes  1,908,312 	
Liberal Democrat 	votes  1,218,009


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> The tories, but the overall picture is all over the shop. They're getting a lot of their expected but missing a lot of the ones further out, but which are still ones they have to win.


they've gained a few they didn't expect too: Kingswood, Montgomeryshire, Erewash, Harrogate.


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> The tories, but the overall picture is all over the shop. They're getting a lot of their expected but missing a lot of the ones further out, but which are still ones they have to win.



Thanks. 

Fuck Reg Empey and his cronies are one bunch of ugly, dour cunts. No wonder no one votes for them!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2010)

The swing is settling back to 4.2-4.3, which says no overall majority pretty clearly.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

mis-reported Derbyshire South Tory Gain...


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

lopsidedbunny said:


> Votes as off 2:50 am and Lib Dem gets 8 seats while Labour and Tories get 70 and 56 respectively... Hmmmm
> 
> Labour  	  	votes  1,888,589
> Conservative 	votes  1,908,312
> Liberal Democrat 	votes  1,218,009



That's just ridiculous, we seriously need to reform the system.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

UKIP gain from labour!!!


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

tories get no 79 Blackpool North


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> UKIP gain from labour!!!



Where?


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Nottingham south BNP gain from labour!! Are the guaredian taking the piss?


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Nottingham south BNP gain from labour!! Are the guaredian taking the piss?



it would seem so!


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Nottingham south BNP gain from labour!! Are the guaredian taking the piss?



Real?


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 7, 2010)

Bollocks surely


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

Broxtowe gone by a few 100


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

So the midlands is turning well blue.


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 7, 2010)

Not looking good in Swindon. Not that if ever does here of course...


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 7, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Due at 3 apparently



They're saying 4 now. 3.30 for Kemptown 

I need Coffee


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

lopsidedbunny said:


> Where?



Flashed up on the guardian site then dissapeared, somewhere in Scotland. Playing silly buggers.


----------



## shagnasty (May 7, 2010)

That,s what  i have been keeping my eye on.felt really pissed of with first resuls showing 11% swings


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

boss hogg appears to be standing in witney.


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

early indications from Radio 4 that Barbara Keeley and Hazel Blears are going to keep their seats


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> it would seem so!



Not when you click on it though. Idiots.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Love the Jesus character at Camerons seat. And Boss Hogg.


----------



## tiki (May 7, 2010)

ooh, I just saw Jesus pose for the cameras.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

J D Hogg on telly


----------



## colacubes (May 7, 2010)

There's no fucking pattern at all so far. Mental


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Tory gains in midlands and north coming quite fast now.


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

did cameron just thank his 'agent'? wtf!

this isn't an oscar night


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

nipsla said:


> There's no fucking pattern at all so far. Mental



Local campaigning beats silly tv debates


----------



## wtfftw (May 7, 2010)

ugh. I've had to mute cameron already.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 7, 2010)

From the  Guardian, Jeremy Paxman has just asked Lembit Öpik about his defeat. Like me, Paxman suggested that the Cheeky Girls might have had something to do with it. Öpik said that was a superficial and patronising suggestion that was unfair to his Tory opponent.



Yeah right!


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

they always thank their agents?


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

killer b said:


> they always thank their agents?



i thought that only 'girls aloud' do that


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Lds hold another important SW marginal.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (May 7, 2010)

Jeez, is Cameron still goin' on with himself?


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 7, 2010)

Cameron : "Perhaps longer than the hours ahead"


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

Apparentally the hun Unionist-unity candidate in Fermanagh South Tyrone has won by 6 votes. Recount undergoing now. Dirty bastards!


----------



## JimW (May 7, 2010)

Cameron sounded like he thinks it's hung


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> did cameron just thank his 'agent'? wtf!
> 
> this isn't an oscar night



it's traditional. and the returning officer and the police.

tony benn thanked the suffragettes and tolpuddle martyrs


----------



## paulhackett (May 7, 2010)

anyone got a word count for 'country' in that speech?


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

David Cameron Sounds incredibly wooden. Bottled it basically.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

So basically the Clegg effect only went so far as to help the LDs hang on to some marginal seats that they may otherwise have lost in this sort of election.


----------



## Cakes (May 7, 2010)

I'm going to need some sort of Cameron filter.


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 7, 2010)

Conservative overall majority has backed out to 10:1 now. Hung parliment drama time


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

It's 77 all according to the Beeb - that'd be a hell of a football match.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> Conservative overall majority has backed out to 10:1 now. Hung parliment drama time



Long night ahead.


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

fairly clear cameron sees it hung


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 7, 2010)

When are they going to analyse the swings in the marginals and make some predictions?


----------



## Groucho (May 7, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> David Cameron Sounds incredibly wooden. Bottled it basically.



If he gets to be PM this is just the start of a white knuckle roller coaster ride for him. I predict he'll be bald within a year and ending in a nervous breakdown and with Osbourne in prison.


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

a_chap said:


> It's 77 all according to the Beeb - that'd be a hell of a football match.



82-78 now!


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

Fucking hell Margaret Ritchie wins in South Down. This world is couped! Mad bitch of a woman.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> So basically the Clegg effect only went so far as to help the LDs hang on to some marginal seats that they may otherwise have lost in this sort of election.



No, look at the detail, Lab tactical voting did that. People are wise to the system.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 7, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> David Cameron Sounds incredibly wooden. Bottled it basically.



Did look that way. He kept saying change, strong, stable and whatever happens too much. Very odd speech, like he had nothing prepared...


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Share of vote currently:
C 32%
Lab 28%
LD 20%


----------



## stupid kid (May 7, 2010)

So who comes out most pleased with this result? Not the Tories, though they'll claim they are. Not the Lib Dems, though fuck only knows where they'd have been without the debates, and not Labour because they were in power and now they're not. Is it losses all round?


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

SSP results have been fucking shite


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

strung_out said:


> 82-78 now!



Heading for extra time or a penalty shoot-out


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

Groucho said:


> If he gets to be PM this is just the start of a white knuckle roller coaster ride for him. I predict he'll be bald within a year and ending in a nervous breakdown and with Osbourne in prison.



cameron's going to do a benitez


----------



## Groucho (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> SSP results have been fucking shite



yes at least sheridan beat the bnp


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Share of vote currently:
> C 32%
> Lab 28%
> LD 20%



oh dear...


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Share of vote currently:
> C 32%
> Lab 28%
> LD 20%



ditto when this is over we need to get a percentage from this page http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/election2010/results/ and work out how many there really should be among the 650 MPs.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

gordy flies jet2!!


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> So who comes out most pleased with this result? Not the Tories, though they'll claim they are. Not the Lib Dems, though fuck only knows where they'd have been without the debates, and not Labour because they were in power and now they're not. Is it losses all round?



The Tories may end up quite pleased indeed with the result, hard to tell at this stage, certainly easier for Labour to hang their heads than for the Tories to do a dance at this stage.


----------



## wreckhead (May 7, 2010)

Shit. I decided I wouldn't go to bed until Brown resigns....  John Simpson now saying he's clearly going to hang on until the end...


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

lopsidedbunny said:


> ditto when this is over we need to get a percentage from this page http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/election2010/results/ and work out how many there really should be among the 650 MPs.



If it was Pr though the pcts would be very different. Most people who vote yellow only do it tactically.


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

radio 4 is indicating that jacqui smith is doing badly in redditch


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Tory gain stafford from lab. That's what they need.


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> radio 4 is indicating that jacqui smith is doing badly in redditch



f'kin marvellous. I so hope she gets shafted


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

lopsidedbunny said:


> ditto when this is over we need to get a percentage from this page http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/election2010/results/ and work out how many there really should be among the 650 MPs.



You can always do it for the last election.

2005 Popular vote	
Labour 9,562,122	 35.3%
Tory 8,772,598	32.3%
Lib Dem 5,981,874 22.1%


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2010)

Labour gain one? Where?


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

very tight for John Denham in Southampton too


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

88-85 Oh!


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

Stafford 40 
Redditch 47 
Expect them to win those


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> You can always do it for the last election.
> 
> 2005 Popular vote
> Labour 9,562,122	 35.3%
> ...



Not valid


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 7, 2010)

Bedtime now.  Goodnight urban.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2010)

What? You can't go to bed now!


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 7, 2010)

god millibands a slimy twat - is he really going to be labours next leader?


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 7, 2010)

Who the hell vote for the Tories 3 million votes!


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Not valid



What do you mean? He wanted to look at how unfair the present system is in terms of how share of votes does not translate into seats, why isnt the 2005 result a good guide of that phenomenon?


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

90-89


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

editor said:


> What? You can't go to bed now!



Nope - and I've got to go into work in a few hours not knowing who my new boss will be nor which party will be in power.

Oh well, business as usual for us bean-counters then.


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

Gordy's taking off. Is the plane towing a banner? P'raps he'll do a Farage stunt


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

91 Equal


----------



## paulhackett (May 7, 2010)

editor said:


> What? You can't go to bed now!



You're sounding like Sheveks other half?


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

92 - 92


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> What do you mean? He wanted to look at how unfair the present system is in terms of how share of votes does not translate into seats, why isnt the 2005 result a good guide of that phenomenon?



I would also need the smaller parties votes to get a "fairer vote"


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> gordy flies jet2!!



efficiency savings must be made!


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

92 Equal


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 7, 2010)

Come on Lib Dems. Didn't the Greens win a seat or something?


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> 90-89



The Tories were certain to have more seats than Labour. Don't be so sad. It's the extent of their win that matters.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 7, 2010)

93 Labour 92 Tories


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> 91 Equal



Those arent the best numbers to be following to judge how its going, not yet anyways.


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

Milliband gagging for coalition.


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

lopsidedbunny said:


> Come on Lib Dems. Didn't the Greens win a seat or something?



not yet. unless you're counting sinn fein


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> What do you mean? He wanted to look at how unfair the present system is in terms of how share of votes does not translate into seats, why isnt the 2005 result a good guide of that phenomenon?



Read my previous post.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

95-93


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Those arent the best numbers to be following to judge how its going, not yet anyways.



yeah, but it'll be sad when they go ahead


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 7, 2010)

97-94


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

C'mon Cambridge...hurry up and declare!!!!


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

98-96


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

and morley for ed balls! i want to sleep now!


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

98 Equal !


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

Grant Shapps holds Welwyn and Hatfield for the Tories


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

This is certainly one bizarre election, memorable if not enthusing.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Im having a sniff for some of the big swings.

Leicestershire North West had a 12% swing to Tories from Labour.


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

Tories ahead 102 - 100 now. All over bar the tweeting


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

Fuck!! 102-99 to the Tories. But point taken about Tory largest party not being  a surpirse.  

Big issue of whether Tories will have overall majority is not yet settled.


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

One diamond out of all this, Nick Griffin has conceded defeat in Barking.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

Tories 102 - 100 Labour @ 0326


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

TheDave said:


> One diamond out of all this, Nick Griffin has conceded defeat in Barking.



Halle-fucking-leujah!


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

and nothing is coming from east end, no data form canning town, hackney...


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Tory gain from LD Newton Abbot


----------



## Groucho (May 7, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> Halle-fucking-leujah!



He has moaned about 'harrassment' of his campaigners by UAF


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Oxford east, lab fight off LDs


----------



## Superdupastupor (May 7, 2010)

Can some tell me how it stands NOW ?

No tv , no radio and dodgy connection.

Any help


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Tory gain from LD Newton Abbot



500 results in it - 5.8% swing to the tories.


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

111 tory
100 labour
14 lib dem
23 other


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

good graph from Andrew Marr. Lib Dems and Labour have held 11 tory target seats. But tories have won 4 that were beyond their needed uniform swing.

So I make them seven seats behind where they should be for a majority.


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

111/103/14/23


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

Superdupastupor said:


> Can some tell me how it stands NOW ?
> 
> No tv , no radio and dodgy connection.
> 
> Any help



Tories 111 - 103 Labour 
Lib Dems = 14


----------



## harpo (May 7, 2010)

Groucho said:


> He has moaned about 'harrassment' of his campaigners by UAF


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 7, 2010)

back to the wanker tanker


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

I found an example of either the Clegg effect or Labour tactical voting for Lib Dem.

Bosworth 5.9% swing from Tory to Lib Dem, but Tories still hold it. Tory %age share no change, Labour down 15.9%, Lib Dem up 11.7%, BNP up 4.5%


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

Oh, that nice Mr Hague has been re-elected


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

Lid Dems gain burnley.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

bill wyman - fuck off and die.  so labour didn't let you shag 13 year olds


----------



## Groucho (May 7, 2010)

Superdupastupor said:


> Can some tell me how it stands NOW ?
> 
> No tv , no radio and dodgy connection.
> 
> Any help



Tories set to be biggest party, doesn't look like they will have a majority. Lib Dems done badly. Some surprises and oddities.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

Al Murray's pissed.


----------



## Superdupastupor (May 7, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> Tories 111 - 103 Labour
> Lib Dems = 14



Cheers any numbers for gains by party


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

many comentators on the telly are increasingly disconnected from the emerging pattern. What is Rawnsley talking about the Tories struggling in the midlands? bollocks.


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

At least our Conor won.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Someone elsewhere writes:

Tories Top 100 target marginals, 28 have declared. Tories have won 18 of them. That would work out at around 60 if carried through.


----------



## TheDave (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> many comentators on the telly are increasingly disconnected from the emerging pattern. What is Rawnsley talking about the Tories struggling in the midlands? bollocks.



They all deep in the champers by now.


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

Superdupastupor said:


> Cheers any numbers for gains by party




Tory 	115 	+25
Labour
	105 	-24
Liberal Democrat
	17 	-1
Scottish National Party
	5 	0
Plaid Cymru
	3 	+1
Others
	16 	-1


----------



## harpo (May 7, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> Al Murray's pissed.



Wyman is fucking slaughtered


----------



## Groucho (May 7, 2010)

harpo said:


> Wyman is fucking slaughtered



blimey now there's a turn up.. 

he's just a rich git who hates paying tax


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

LD swing from tory in bath, seat held.


----------



## stupid kid (May 7, 2010)

> Katy Dunlop  I started queueing at 10 past 9. This is admittedly quite late. After 5 minutes, a man came down the queue and said: "Are there any residents? Could you please join the residents' queue." someone replied: "how do you know if you're a resident?" he replied: "basically if you're not a student". Several people, including ...the woman behind me, then followed him up the queue. I didn't see the woman behind me again. Obviously this is not the residents' fault and there were lots of residents who joined the queue after this who also did not get to vote, but it still seems extremely unjust.
> See more
> 13 minutes ago · Comment · LikeUnlike · View feedback (4)Hide feedback (4) · Flag
> 
> ...



http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=121206334573223

Fucking shambolic.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

TheDave said:


> Lid Dems gain burnley.



indie got a big vote last time, all went lib.  bnp vote fell slightly


----------



## harpo (May 7, 2010)

Groucho said:


> blimey now there's a turn up..
> 
> he's just a rich git who hates paying tax



He's fairly pointless.   Not as freakish as Joan Collins, who was wheeled out earlier. Roll up roll up.


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=121206334573223
> 
> Fucking shambolic.



I live about 10 yards from my polling station and I saw no queues.


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

rye is going to tories from labour
carlisle too


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

love the dozy big fuck Labour had standing in Witney, behind Cameron shaking his head a lot.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 7, 2010)

so if theres going to be a coalition, what sort of timeline are we looking at before everythings settled & officially announced?


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

aah, poor lembit isn't significant according to fiona b


----------



## little_legs (May 7, 2010)

i can't do this anymore, good night everyone.


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

Yikes Carlisle gone!


----------



## Santino (May 7, 2010)

The Lib Dem candidate for Carlisle is one of the people featured on the Seven Up documentary and its sequels.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2010)

7.7%!


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

has darling troughed a load of e's?


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

Overall UK swing is now 5.0% from Lab to Con according to BBC - 3:43


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

I got to mine at stupid-o'clock in the morning. No problems.

However, I think the Public Administration Committee in the Commons is going to be roasting a local council chief executive or seven.

"You get paid hundreds of thousands of pounds per year and you fucked up the election in your area. Why?"


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 7, 2010)

Back now, did I miss the twat boat?


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

killer b said:


> has darling troughed a load of e's?



Wish I'd troughed a load of E's


----------



## quimcunx (May 7, 2010)

Santino said:


> The Lib Dem candidate for Carlisle is one of the people featured on the Seven Up documentary and its sequels.



was it the guy who was homeless for a while?


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

PursuedByBears said:


> Back now, did I miss the twat boat?


you did. it was particularly twatty too... bill wyman ffs.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 7, 2010)

Bri Pav not due for another hour, very close apparently. Sod that i'm off to sleep. 

Will the last person to leave the country please turn the lights out etc.....


----------



## Santino (May 7, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> was it the guy who was homeless for a while?



Yes, I think so.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

so much for the collapsing core vote, Labour heartlands holding for the most part ...


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

killer b said:


> has darling troughed a load of e's?



looks more like he's on a comedown

eta: BBC shadow theatre

Who the fuck voted for Eric Pickles?


----------



## stupid kid (May 7, 2010)

a_chap said:


> I live about 10 yards from my polling station and I saw no queues.



I managed to vote at 10 to 10 in the past, this time I went postal, alas I don't live in Sheffield Hallam. 


If people turn up late and don't get in then that's poor, but if people turn up and then have the polling officers discriminate against them, isn't that just the same as ballot stuffing? I mean, isn't that blatantly fucking illegal on the part of the polling officer? Crazy.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

no new cyril smith


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Rochdale's Labour -  failed to "defend the honour of Gillion Duffy against Gordon"


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> I managed to vote at 10 to 10 in the past, this time I went postal, alas I don't live in Sheffield Hallam.
> 
> 
> If people turn up late and don't get in then that's poor, but if people turn up and then have the polling officers discriminate against them, isn't that just the same as ballot stuffing? I mean, isn't that blatantly fucking illegal on the part of the polling officer? Crazy.



they didnt really discriminate, they fucked up.  tho how you can not take enough ballot papers beggas my belief


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

basic things obvious now, i just wanna see how the wee parties (mpwise) do


----------



## Groucho (May 7, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> I managed to vote at 10 to 10 in the past, this time I went postal, alas I don't live in Sheffield Hallam.
> 
> 
> If people turn up late and don't get in then that's poor, but if people turn up and then have the polling officers discriminate against them, isn't that just the same as ballot stuffing? I mean, isn't that blatantly fucking illegal on the part of the polling officer? Crazy.



They were there well on time and the discrimination against students makes it even worse. All polling showed that the younger voters favoured Labour. If the vote is close there will be challenges.


----------



## q_w_e_r_t_y (May 7, 2010)

Strange results.

Would seem that 

...Labour is sucessfully defending against Lib Dems/SNP/PC

...Tories are gaining against Labour

...Lib Dems are sucessfully defending against Tories

question is can the tories take big swings on Labour seats beyond the key marginals


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> I managed to vote at 10 to 10 in the past, this time I went postal, alas I don't live in Sheffield Hallam.
> 
> 
> If people turn up late and don't get in then that's poor, but if people turn up and then have the polling officers discriminate against them, isn't that just the same as ballot stuffing? I mean, isn't that blatantly fucking illegal on the part of the polling officer? Crazy.



could it cause a re-run of at least part of the election if enough of a fuss's made?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2010)

There were issues in one seat with returning officers instituting separate queues for students and residents. Thats a bit off.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Groucho said:


> They were there well on time and the discrimination against students makes it even worse. All polling showed that the younger voters favoured Labour. If the vote is close there will be challenges.



The polling didn't show that at all.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

Has the Holborn St Pancras vote been on yet? Frank Dobson's constituency.


----------



## Groucho (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> they didnt really discriminate, they fucked up.  tho how you can not take enough ballot papers beggas my belief



They took non-residents - students - out of the queue, and let residents vote first in Sheffield, then closed the doors on 100s still waiting. Another consituency printed too few ballot papers.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> they didnt really discriminate, they fucked up.  tho how you can not take enough ballot papers beggas my belief



Keep tabs on the local authority chief exec being roasted by a Commons Select Committee on this one. Clegg won't let this rest.


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> The polling didn't show that at all.



From experience students don't give a fuck about politics.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Dimblby says these "examples would shame countries just starting..democracy"

sounds like a fuck up - esp problems/not being able to count ballots because of running out of table to count them on - ffs.

Total apologist being interviewed.


----------



## Groucho (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> The polling didn't show that at all.



yes it did very clearly. OAPs much more likely to vote Tory, under 25s much more likely to vote Labour.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

Groucho said:


> They took non-residents - students - out of the queue, and let residents vote first in Sheffield, then closed the doors on 100s still waiting.


ooh, didnt realist that bit, major fuck up (even tho, its hallam, they'd all vote the same way anyway)


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

Groucho said:


> yes it did very clearly. OAPs much more likely to vote Tory, under 25s much more likely to vote Labour.



Vote early, vote often.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Groucho said:


> yes it did very clearly. OAPs much more likely to vote Tory, under 25s much more likely to vote Labour.



No they didn't , they showed week after week, poll after poll that the under 25s were the most enthusiastic lib-dem voters.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

Groucho said:


> yes it did very clearly. OAPs much more likely to vote Tory, under 25s much more likely to vote Labour.



but STUDENTS have been overwhelmingly liberal


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Did I really just hear that "the *National Front* are targeting Labour"?


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

I wish the guardian wouldn't keep putting up these nonsense results like lib-dems gain norfolk mid from the tories.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

rollinder said:


> Did I really just hear that "the *National Front* are targeting Labour"?



yup. its late, he's tired.   bnp third, hah!


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Has the Holborn St Pancras vote been on yet? Frank Dobson's constituency.



Very little in London, was estimated @4am at 7pm


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I wish the guardian wouldn't keep putting up these nonsense results like lib-dems gain norfolk mid from the tories.



They should always listen to you,
But then it would be The Butcharian.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

Apparently the BNP are in third in Barking according to Dimbleby?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2010)

Conservatives now with more seats than Lib and Lab combined.


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

rollinder said:


> Did I really just hear that "the *National Front* are targeting Labour"?



I don't think I can remember Dimbleby ever saying "British National Party", always still calls them NF


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Tories really piling on the votes now and translating them into gains.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

I reckon the Tories are getting towards on target for a majority. They've taken a couple Stockton and Carlisle which replaces a couple they missed earlier.


----------



## stupid kid (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> they didnt really discriminate, they fucked up.  tho how you can not take enough ballot papers beggas my belief



They formed two lines, one for students, one for 'residents' (i.e. not students). The student line was moving a lot slower, residents were queue jumping. This is basic discrimination.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

Ooh - John Denham...

BBC think that he sneaked home by less than 200 votes.


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Conservatives now with more seats than Lib and Lab combined.



still less than half though, unless they get the DUP in


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2010)

Does anyone know how to get the latest Betfair on NOM?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2010)

joevsimp said:


> unless they get the DUP in


 
Which isn't inconceivable.


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

Wyre Forest (Independant Hospital) lost to Tories


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

Dr.Richard Taylor gone


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

325 results - it's the half way point.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

a_chap said:


> Wyre Forest (Independant Hospital) lost to Tories



Lost to a former hedge fund manager


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Was Big Ben not phallic enough already?


----------



## stupid kid (May 7, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Does anyone know how to get the latest Betfair on NOM?



On betfair, click on the sports tab, go to all sports down the left hand side, then choose politics.

It's currenty NOM 1.15 (1/6)
Tory Majority 7 (6/1)


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

bbc drawing penises on big ben


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2010)

Balls out?


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

traffic report or special political police case episode of Police! Camera! Action! ?

"Don't you love pictures of cars, cars going down motorways?"


----------



## editor (May 7, 2010)

I don't think the cocks on Big Ben came put as well as the BBC hoped.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> bbc drawing penises on big ben





Maurice Picarda said:


> Balls out?



I missed Big Ben getting it's Balls out when I popped to the loo?


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

Ed Balls may have lost...


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

Oh god it's the twat boat again


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2010)

Cohen and Hislop is an upgrade on Al Murray.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

OMG it's Hislop - will he openly out himself as Tory?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2010)

Small C, our Ian.


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

Christ they've got game show contestants on now


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

rollinder said:


> OMG it's Hislop - will he openly out himself as Tory?



He all but outed himself as a LibDem earlier 

His hair is out of control.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

wtf - who gives a toss about what winners of The Apprentice think?


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> He all but outed himself as a LibDem earlier
> 
> His hair is out of control.



but, but but - everybody here swore he was Tory


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

"Good morning Jeremy" 

BBC coverage has been particularly dire this year.


----------



## wtfftw (May 7, 2010)

I know he's not even on screen anymore but I'm still distracted by Hislops hair.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Ministry of paperclips bollocks, oh well the next few years will demolish the myth that all the waste is in the backoffice. Why some people dont realise that the word 'efficiency' is a dodgy codeword I dont know.


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

rollinder said:


> wtf - who gives a toss about what winners of The Apprentice think?



Think?


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

meanwhile, whilst we were interviewing slebs, Labour held Tory target 90ish


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

drag0n said:


> I know he's not even on screen anymore but I'm still distracted by Hislops hair.



lol, it was incredibly odd, wasn't it?

Perfectly suited, somehow, for his Scouting for Boys documentary.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

bbc fucking up & an almost invisible plane


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

People are booing

eta loudly booing the Conservative candate


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2010)

Swindon unsurprising.


----------



## JWH (May 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> BBC coverage has been particularly dire this year.



You should be listening to Radio 4 - they're all so tired they sound pissed. They're talking over each other, interrupting, goosing Brian the Serious Newsreader. It's hi-larious.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> meanwhile, whilst we were interviewing slebs, Labour held Tory target 90ish



Which seat?


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

apprently there's a fist fight between Conservatives and Labour


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

Redcar - swing of over 20% to Lib Dems from Labour
Ashfield - Gloria De Piero (GMTV tottie) takes for Labour (Geoff Hoon's old seat)


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

Labour Hold Stoke on Trent Central


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Which seat?



Ochil and Perthshire. Helped that the nats came second.


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

apparently there was a fire alarm in brighton pav, and now they're counting the other seats first


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

(Luton South) 
boos to the BNP

Green party bloke hamming it up a bit

ESTER RANSON NOT ELECTED


----------



## editor (May 7, 2010)

Poor old Esther! Lol.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Rantzen only got just over 1000 votes lol, the Kilroy similarities continue


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

ha ha ha!!! Esther Rantzen only got 1,800 votes!!!


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

awww, little banner on BBC for esther.

Esther Rantzen NOT ELECTED. Repeat NOT ELECTED.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Labour should have been dead in that seat.And retaking chesterfield.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Oh I underheard her vote a bit but even so lol.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 7, 2010)

a_chap said:


> ha ha ha!!! Esther Rantzen only got 1,800 votes!!!



That's life !


----------



## audiotech (May 7, 2010)

Sausages.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2010)

'sausages'


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

Luton South:
Lab - 14,000+
LD - 9,567
Con - 12,396
Esther Rantzen - 1,872
UKIP - 975
BNP - 1,299
Ind - 130 & 264 & 84 & 463 &
Greens - 366
Workers Revolutionary Party - 75

Shocking for TV Esther.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Time for some Tiger Lillies lyrics.

And so your life
Your life has failed
You've made the progress of a snail
Don't worry you'll get your revenge
For we're all equal in the end
The small and mighty all the same
This life a shallow, facile game
Where every empire turns to dust
And every ego will be crushed


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

^ "..the woman she was protesting against was no longer there" oh my god  rotfl


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

Mike O'Brien, longstanding Labour Minister loses seat.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 7, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> Labour Hold Stoke on Trent Central



Total disaster for the BNP here. Notionally their second target but plagued by local infighting, they came a distant fourth.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> awww, little banner on BBC for esther.
> 
> Esther Rantzen NOT ELECTED. Repeat NOT ELECTED.



that was brilliant

(I may be slightly pissed tbh)


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> Mike O'Brien, longstanding Labour Minister loses seat.



Doesnt surprise me, he was fairly actively locally but his constituency is next to mine and this region has gone well blue.


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> That's life !


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

Lib Dems have now lost five seats....


----------



## Weller (May 7, 2010)

Esther Rantzen 1000 votes = lol

"We are a really good fit, Luton and I," explains Esther Rantzen. "You could say it's my 70th birthday present to myself."

Not the best of presents then : )


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

BBC have the same joke on their live election coverage webpage:

0429: Esther Rantzen fails in her bid to become Luton South MP. She got 1,872 votes, but Labour won with more than 14,000. Oh well, that's life.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Paxman seems a bit bemused

eta & the Demon Headmaster looks dead


----------



## audiotech (May 7, 2010)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Total disaster for the BNP here. Notionally their second target but plagued by local infighting, they came a distant fourth.



The reich fourth - some good news.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Here comes the porno expenses results


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

are local elections all counted tomorrow?


----------



## Jackobi (May 7, 2010)

Jaqui shitting it.


----------



## Jackobi (May 7, 2010)

Hahahahahahahah


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

portillo!


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

Wacky Jacqui is OUT! There is a god after all


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Wahey she lost big time


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

and she's outta there!


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

Redditch - Jacqui Smith

Lab - 13,317
LD - 7750
Con - 19,138
UKIP - 1497
BNP - 1394
Christian Party- 101
Nobody Party - 73
Green - 
English Dems - 255

Jacqui Smith gone


----------



## Jackobi (May 7, 2010)

Fuck off, bitch!


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Here comes the porno expenses results



they just mentioned that

shame it's the cuntservatives


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

LOL at Jackie Smith


----------



## harpo (May 7, 2010)

So I can now say I stayed up for Jackie Smith.  Bed.


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

jaqui smith's got traounced


by the tories though


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

any news on Brighton Pavillion + Salford


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 7, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> Redditch - Jacqui Smith
> 
> Lab - 13,317
> LD - 7750
> ...


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

Dewsbury - Shahid Malik

LD = 9000+
Lab = 17,000+
Con = 18,000+
BNP = 3000+

Shahid Malik - Communities minister gone


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Malik gone.


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

Shahid Malik out too....


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

Shevek said:


> any news on Brighton Pavillion + Salford



B+H council on twitter said 60-90 mins about an hour ago, anyones guess really


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

"thank you to the Polling Stations for helping it all run smoothly"


----------



## audiotech (May 7, 2010)

"I Spit on Your Grave', a popular loaned video in the Smith household from now on perhaps?


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Jacqui looks relieved to have lost!


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

killer b said:


> portillo!



Not really - most people saw this one coming.

Portillo's defeat came from leftfield.


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2010)

Oh, just had my local result so I'm off to bed now


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Jacqui looks relieved to have lost!



This ^^^


----------



## Jackobi (May 7, 2010)

free spirit said:


> jaqui smith's got traounced



She'll be filing a sexual discrimination case.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

balls held


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

BBC says Ed Balls holds his seat.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Ed Balls my have held


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> Not really - most people saw this one coming.
> 
> Portillo's defeat came from leftfield.


fair enough - it isn't that exciting. there hasn't been any serious high profile losses though has there? it's nearly 5. we have to take our pleasure where we can get it...


----------



## Psychonaut (May 7, 2010)

Shevek said:


> any news on Brighton Pavillion + Salford




results map -  
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/election2010/results/


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Eric Pickles is the slitheen inside David Cameron. You heard it here first.



YES! I've been saying for weeks that David Cameron is really someone in a rubber suit


----------



## Maggot (May 7, 2010)

rollinder said:


> Ed Balls my have held


Balls only moves after a huge swing.


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

Psychonaut said:


> results map -
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/election2010/results/



im using google


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

our (leeds NW)lib dem MP, greg mullholland has apparently increased his majority to 9103 according to a text I just got from the count


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

Tories have been taking all their target seats and a few more for hours... I reckon they'll finish up being able to make a government with the unionist parties.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 7, 2010)

Shevek said:


> im using google



i like the map, its updating only a second or so behind the telly.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> Mike O'Brien, longstanding Labour Minister loses seat.



Ouch was just looking at detail and he only lost by 54 votes!


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

No results for Brighton Pavilion yet - pos just declared says bbc page


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

Lab Ed Balls, 18,000+
BNP= 3535
TOries = 17,000+
Lib Dems = 8000+


Ed Balls holds on.


----------



## Jackobi (May 7, 2010)

Close shave on Balls.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> Close shave on Balls.



Touche


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

ED Balls elected 

lols at the Tories wanting to decapitate Ed Balls (you decapitate heads not balls)


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

Lib Dems gain Norwich South

Charles Clarke gone.

Greens got 7,000+


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

Balls sneaks it, but 3500 votes for the BNP there? is that their best result of the night so far ?


----------



## tiki (May 7, 2010)

All the BNP candidates look right thick as shit, don't they?


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

LibDems gain Norwich South, greens double but still fourth


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Bye bye ears.

Such a shame to see former home secretaries lose


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

nice.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

Lib dems oust Clarke! a rare good result for the Lib Dems tonight


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> Lib Dems gain Norwich South
> 
> Charles Clarke gone.
> 
> Greens got 7,000+


lol


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Charles Clarke gone


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

arf Charles Clarke.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

big blue cock on Big Ben


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

i imagine that even staunch labourites will be down with clarke's exit tbh.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

We could end up without a Government for at least a week

How will the country cope?


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 7, 2010)

lol at charles clarke


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

hold 85th conservative target edinburgh south.


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

labour hold Finsbury and Islington sth, not surprising given how crap/patchy the lib dems have been


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

and 60th too.


----------



## Santino (May 7, 2010)

There's a cunt on my telly.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2010)

Crikey - BBC interviewing Michael Ashcroft!!!


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Electoral Watchdog to investigate

oh - it's Ashcroft in the giant twat boat - thought it'll be Murdoch


----------



## Jackobi (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Balls sneaks it, but 3500 votes for the BNP there? is that their best result of the night so far ?



Could be, Harlow BNP got 1,739.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> Crikey - BBC interviewing Michael Ashcroft!!!



he'd better cunting not be getting paid for this


----------



## jim70 (May 7, 2010)

Ashcroft giving a postmortem on the BBC now-conceding their campaign hasn't worked.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Andrew Neil is giving him quite a hard time


----------



## Santino (May 7, 2010)

'Erewash' looks like another word written backwards.


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

he's a cold bastard. unsurprisingly, i guess...


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

lol solve the need for cuts.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

^


----------



## Acolyte (May 7, 2010)

Ashcroft must be hacked off - his huge "investment" aka bribe will cost him millions


----------



## wtfftw (May 7, 2010)

Imagine if Ashcroft and Mandelson had a child. *shudders*


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

blears win, poor tusc result behind ukip


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

killer b said:


> he's a cold bastard. unsurprisingly, i guess...



he's a lizard 

eta Charles Clarke has been decapitated according to bbc woman

Hazel Blears re-elected


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

are tusc similarly lame across the country?


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

rollinder said:


> Hazel Blears re-elected



She was in a pretty darn safe seat, was never much prospect of her losing, hence the BBC not bothering to put anything but mega-blurry-cam there.


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

9.4% swing to Lib Dems in Salford. Surprised TUSC didn't do better.


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

killer b said:


> are tusc similarly lame across the country?



yup, brung up the rear in stoke central behind 4 independents


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

fuck Ed Balls has got a chip on his shoulder hasn't he?


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

Lab held Edgbaston (target 39)


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

I am puking up over haxel blears speech


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

ed balls been out of touch for the last couple of hours?

hmmm


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

recounts in Birmingham Edgbaston?


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

aye. labour hold.


----------



## Acolyte (May 7, 2010)

killer b said:


> ed balls been out of touch for the last couple of hours?
> 
> hmmm



HOURS???????


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

rollinder said:


> recounts in Birmingham Edgbaston?



nope labour hold.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> Lab held Edgbaston (target 39)



bit of a surprise that


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> nope labour hold.



I swear I heard bbc say 'recounts when you see the resualts your see why' just before going over to them


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

people voted for John Redwood ffs


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 7, 2010)

bnp got over 3000 here in leeds central (hilairy benns seat)


----------



## Acolyte (May 7, 2010)

rollinder said:


> I swear I heard bbc say 'recounts when you see the resualts your see why' just before going over to them



Beeb said you'll wonder why


----------



## purves grundy (May 7, 2010)

Blimey -  a bloody close-run for Austin Mitchell in my home town of Grimsby. Total safe Labour seat in the past, he held on by 600 votes or so this time.


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

free spirit said:


> our (leeds NW)lib dem MP, greg mullholland has apparently increased his majority to 9103 according to a text I just got from the count


I've just checked the 2005 results, and if my info is right, then greg's increased his majority from under 2000 to over 9000, which would be a pretty incredible result IMO. It'd be entirely justified though, as not only has greg been a good local MP, but they've been really good at leafleting regularly, and since the election was announced have consistently had massive amounts more poster boards out, and we absolutely blitzed the entire constituency with them last night.

kinda confirms my thinking though, which was that they were putting way too much effort in here, and could have transferred more of that effort elsewhere eg harrogate, and york outer, which both should have been held, plus actually going after labour in some other leeds seats.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2010)

So Brown does a Heath while Cameron tries to get the sash-wearing nutters to play nice?


----------



## spliff (May 7, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> So Brown does a Heath while Cameron tries to get the sash-wearing nutters to play nice?


Squatter at No 10 ?  (that takes me back)


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

why has Jeremy Vine got a giant spreadsheet?


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 7, 2010)

off to bed. 

Cameron is probly PM within a week. 



but not as bad as it could have been.


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

I think its going to be a hung parliament


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

going to have to hit the sack. fuck it.

fuck the tories, eh? fingers crossed for the rest of the night...


----------



## Santino (May 7, 2010)

Shevek said:


> I think its going to be a hung parliament



I've heard it will rain next winter.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

they may or may not have spotted Lord Mandelnson out on the street

eta Blears has 'a huge respect for the electorate'


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

*I have a good idea*

staying up all morning!

I kinda think if 45%  of the people don't turn out then 45% of the seats in parliament should be empty!

ha ha


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 7, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> fuck Ed Balls has got a chip on his shoulder hasn't he?



Laying down a marker.


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

Santino said:


> I've heard it will rain next winter.



I think I am going to post another pointless thread.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2010)

Kaka Tim said:


> Cameron is probly PM within a week.


 
A Conservative PM needs a much bigger majority than a Labour one. Conservative MPs rebel and plot. So there'd be very little chance of a Conservative administration sustained by abstaining Celt nats going for longer than a year.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

BBC just got a bit race obsessed that thought nobody would be able to tell which was him

eta Labour hold Hammersmith


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

Groucho said:


> yes it did very clearly. OAPs much more likely to vote Tory, under 25s much more likely to vote Labour.



Bull


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

labour hold Hammersmith


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

labour hold brightside!


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Gordon's looking surprisingly happy


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

yeah, Lab holding a few more seats that the Tories expected to win now. Race now, is to keep them below 300 seats...


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

"lower vote share than Michael Foot"

Hoe can they talk about any of the main parties having 'moral legitimacy' with a straight face?


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> yeah, Lab holding a few more seats that the Tories expected to win now. Race now, is to keep them below 300 seats...



155 to go, tories need 59 to hit 300 and 82 to get a majority


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

So Cameron has had very mixed results with his candidates that were supposed to give the tories a facelift.


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

last time I buy that bloke's sausages


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> So Cameron has had very mixed results with his candidates that were supposed to give the tories a facelift.



yup - looks like the tory voters aren't happy with the non-posh non-white canditates


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> yeah, Lab holding a few more seats that the Tories expected to win now. Race now, is to keep them below 300 seats...



Err, you're an anarchist.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Why no Brighton Pavilion result yet?


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

Cameron could be vulnerable to a  leadership battle, hasn't brought a glorious victory, might not even be in government if lib dems and labour stitch him up


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Cameron could be vulnerable to a  leadership battle, hasn't brought a glorious victory, might not even be in government if lib dems and labour stitch him up



Meanwhile on planet earth.


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Why no Brighton Pavilion result yet?



Hove and Brighton Kemptown hae both just come in as tory gains with the greens down a point or so


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Have they made that table by chopping up a giant glowing Dalek?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Meanwhile on planet earth.


 
Of course he's vulnerable. He failed. Lots of Tory MPs will feel that a populist with harder right credentials, less posh baggage and less Big Society nonsense would have brought it in for them.


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

what happened to the lib dem vote. The polls were high 20's yet now I am hearing they polled 23%. Was it a soft lib dem vote i.e. people told pollsters they would vote libber but then actually voted for tory or labour when they got in the polling booth?


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

good pointing out/demolishing of the anti-pr argument re horsetrading as we're getting plenty talk of that already.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Of course he's vulnerable. He failed. Lots of Tory MPs will feel that a populist with harder right credentials, less posh baggage and less Big Society nonsense would have brought it in for them.



Well I dont agree with that analysis. At this stage he is more likely to become leader of the nation than to be kicked out by his own party.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

fuck this.  bedtime


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

free spirit said:


> I've just checked the 2005 results, and if my info is right, then greg's increased his majority from under 2000 to over 9000, which would be a pretty incredible result IMO. It'd be entirely justified though, as not only has greg been a good local MP, but they've been really good at leafleting regularly, and since the election was announced have consistently had massive amounts more poster boards out, and we absolutely blitzed the entire constituency with them last night.
> 
> kinda confirms my thinking though, which was that they were putting way too much effort in here, and could have transferred more of that effort elsewhere eg harrogate, and york outer, which both should have been held, plus actually going after labour in some other leeds seats.


lib dems now confirmed here on 47.5% of the vote, up 10.6%... well, at least we can say we rinsed this seat, shame we lost 2 close by.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

I think the twat boat has just invaded the main studio


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Im now looking forward to the election ending so we can get back to some actual politics.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Well I dont agree with that analysis. At this stage he is more likely to become leader of the nation than to be kicked out by his own party.


 
At this stage, yes. When the first major bill gets defeated, as it's bound to be, he's in trouble.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> At this stage, yes. When the first major bill gets defeated, as it's bound to be, he's in trouble.



I dont want to get too carried away with such ideas because I remember how weak John Major appeared for many years but he survived for ages despite the expectations of the media.


----------



## Acolyte (May 7, 2010)

Shevek said:


> what happened to the lib dem vote. The polls were high 20's yet now I am hearing they polled 23%. Was it a soft lib dem vote i.e. people told pollsters they would vote libber but then actually voted for tory or labour when they got in the polling booth?



Likely as much a case of "anti" voting (both anti-Labour and anti-Tory) Arguably a muted demand for true PR by the people


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> I dont want to get too carried away with such ideas because I remember how weak John Major appeared for many years but he survived for ages despite the expectations of the media.


 
With 336 seats. The situations are hardly the same.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Vince Cable re-elected in Twickenham


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Half a percent swing to Vince Cable says it all.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Lucas looks sad.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Brighton Pavilion finally


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

here comes brighton - go greens


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2010)

16k is not enough

EDIT: or is it....?

EDIT: yes it is


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

yes - she got it

eta - gtfi


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Lucas would be good at poker. Win


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

caroline lucas elected - BRILLIANT!


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

greens get their first mp!


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

She got in 
YES!


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

LUCAS TAKES IT!!!

thank fuck for that, we've done pretty shit elsewhere


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 7, 2010)

Wow, well done Caroline Lucas.  This is a first.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

"politics of hope, not the politics of fear"


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

First policy: sustainable microphones.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Considering how well the Tories are doing there have been plenty of consolation prizes for me in these results.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Meanwhile on planet earth.



you do understand the constitution?, Brown has to resign, he may choose not to and try and form a government with the Lib Dems, where would that leave Disco Dave then?


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

Crispy said:


> 16k is not enough
> 
> EDIT: or is it....?
> 
> EDIT: yes it is



thats exactly what I thought, not been that relieved since i got the marks for a uni course that was 100% coursework and I handed in the lab report a month late


----------



## shagnasty (May 7, 2010)

That is fantastic news well done caroline


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

susan kramer out


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> zac goldsmith loses in richmond park, lib dem lady keeps her seat


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Wow, well done Caroline Lucas.  This is a first.



excellent result for the Greens


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Zak Goldsmith gormless twat got in


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

balls - zac goldsmith's beaten susan kramer


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you do understand the constitution?, Brown has to resign, he may choose not to and try and form a government with the Lib Dems, where would that leave Disco Dave then?



Im waiting for the actual results, to declare Cameron doomed at this stage is well silly.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Im waiting for the actual results, to declare Cameron doomed at this stage is well silly.



I wasn't declaring him doomed, just speculating, we are allowed to speculate


----------



## FreddyB (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you do understand the constitution?, Brown has to resign, he may choose not to and try and form a government with the Lib Dems, where would that leave Disco Dave then?



Fucked for ever where the toff cunt belongs. Greens are anothe vote for PR in parliament. I hope Gideon is clever enough to realise what it means


----------



## spliff (May 7, 2010)

Shevek said:


> caroline lucas elected - BRILLIANT!


That's GREAT!


----------



## quimcunx (May 7, 2010)

Green Green Green Green !!!  




Just switched off my puter and had to switch on again.   


Go Green! 

History, that.


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

Right, lets top that off with Salma winning in Hall Green, last brum seat to declare so must be close


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I wasn't declaring him doomed, just speculating, we are allowed to speculate



Yes and Im allowed to disagree


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

BBC election coverage refusing to go off the air


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

Interestingly the Greens have't managed to increase their % share of the vote
BNP passed 450,00 votes and up 1.3% 

But the LibDems have had a terrible night lost seven seats so far


----------



## Acolyte (May 7, 2010)

Griffin TROUNCED


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

rollinder said:


> BBC election coverage refusing to go off the air



I think the HD channel coverage just died.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Margret Hodge (& cons) beat Nick Griffin.


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

haha. fuck you nicky!


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

Stories of the night

Greens winning a seat

Alliance Party of Northern Ireland winning a seat (allied to Lib Dems)


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 7, 2010)

Griffin trounced in Barking


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Shevek said:


> Alliance Party of Northern Ireland winning a seat (allied to Lib Dems)



Spin it that way if you will but the story with that seat was Robinson losing.


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

redsquirrel said:


> But the LibDems have had a terrible night lost seven seats so far



Hardly terrible they always had a mountain to climb to retain their 2005 anti-war high. They never receive equal coverage in the media apart from 4 weeks at election time creating a very shallow level of support

and all the results arent in yet

AND so far they have 23% of the vote


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

redsquirrel said:


> Interestingly the Greens have't managed to increase their % share of the vote
> BNP passed 450,00 votes and up 1.3%
> 
> But the LibDems have had a terrible night lost seven seats so far


I get the impression that they (the greens) focussed virtually all of their funding and volunteer resources on the one seat in brighton, and maybe missed out elsewhere as a result.

still a very sensible policy though in fptp


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

balot box relay race


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

He never stood a change


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Spin it that way if you will but the story with that seat was Robinson losing.



not neccesarily!


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Jaqui Smith looks devastated
oh dear


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

Shevek said:


> Hardly terrible they always had a mountain to climb to retain their 2005 anti-war high. They never receive equal coverage in the media apart from 4 weeks at election time creating a very shallow level of support
> 
> and all the results arent in yet
> 
> AND so far they have 23% of the vote


up by less than 1%.

It's a crap performance, in this situation and considering what they wanted


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Spin it that way if you will but the story with that seat was Robinson losing.



if the ulster unionists had won, then yes, but Long tripled her vote!


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

rollinder said:


> Jaqui Smith looks devastated
> oh dear



Yeah earlier I said she looked relieved, which she did during her speech, but was probably just trying to do it gracefully, she did look totally devastated the rest of the time.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

joevsimp said:


> if the ulster unionists had won, then yes, but Long tripled her vote!



I thought the Ulster Unionists were generally a spent force?


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Fiona says "we have no idea who the Prime Minister is going to be but I can tell we're heading for a hung parliament"


----------



## purves grundy (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> I thought the Ulster Unionists were generally a spent force?



They're the 'New Force' or summat now


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

redsquirrel said:


> up by less than 1%.
> 
> It's a crap performance, in this situation and considering what they wanted



Dont believe opinion polls then. The Lib Dems never get a fair crack of the whip in the media apart from election time when RPA rules kick in. The media kicked up a frenzy for a few weeks about Lib Dems but they have been consistently banging the drum for a Tory victory for 4 years.

If the media said 'everyone wear purple' long enough and loud enough people would be out there wearing purple.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

bbc says Cons short by 59


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

BBC predicting them to lose 9 seats and -0.4% of the vote
With the background to this election that is terrible, you are kidding yourself if you don't recognise that


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

John Simpson looks a bit Hagard


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

redsquirrel said:


> up by less than 1%.
> 
> It's a crap performance, in this situation and considering what they wanted


it's looking that way tbh.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

The media is only one part of the Lib Dems problem.

Go back closer to the Iraq war and for several years the BBC talked about the Tories as if they were doomed forever and the Lib Dems were the proper opposition, and it didnt really make all that much difference, a bit but nothing that set the world on fire.

Clegg mania fail lol.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

Moreover the LibDems aren't even going to get enough seats to play the tories off against labour


----------



## imposs1904 (May 7, 2010)

FFS, who was that standing next to Zac Goldsmith when the BBC cameras went to Richmond Park? That's possibly the ugliest person I've ever seen.


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 7, 2010)

Best result possible, short of Labour majority.


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> The media is only one part of the Lib Dems problem.
> 
> Go back closer to the Iraq war and for several years the BBC talked about the Tories as if they were doomed forever and the Lib Dems were the proper opposition, and it didnt really make all that much difference, a bit but nothing that set the world on fire.
> 
> Clegg mania fail lol.



fuck off cleggmania was a media created hype. They send expectations to sky high levels and then carp about it when the reality fails to live up to the Obama style hype


----------



## FreddyB (May 7, 2010)

Has anyone got any idea how many deposits the BNP have kept and how thier vote share it looking?


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Shevek said:


> fuck off cleggmania was a media created hype. They send expectations to sky high levels and then carp about it when the reality fails to live up to the Obama style hype



Why are you getting upset that the Lib Dems failed and were shit when you've spent ages on this forum trying to show that your heart wasnt really with the Lib Dems?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

FreddyB said:


> Has anyone got any idea how many deposits the BNP have kept and how thier vote share it looking?


They look likely to get over 500,000 don't no about teh deposits


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Nick Clegg's trapped in a room waiting to find out if he's lost his seat


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

FreddyB said:


> Has anyone got any idea how many deposits the BNP have kept and how thier vote share it looking?



what do they need to keep deposits?


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

anyone know how Salma Yaqoob is doing?


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Labour hold Dagenham & Rainham

bnp got more than Lib Dems


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

FreddyB said:


> Has anyone got any idea how many deposits the BNP have kept and how thier vote share it looking?



not sure, but they lost their deposit and half their vote in Keighly


----------



## FreddyB (May 7, 2010)

free spirit said:


> what do they need to keep deposits?



5%


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

5% to keep a deposit
BNP thrd place in Dagenham


----------



## Acolyte (May 7, 2010)

Dagenham and Rainham   BNP 3rd ahead of LD's EEEKKK!!


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

Shevek said:


> anyone know how Salma Yaqoob is doing?



second 25% to Labour's 32%


----------



## Riklet (May 7, 2010)

BLARG can't sleep now, was just dozing off in a too warm/uncomfortable bed and i got a text from my Green candidate mate MP; Caroline Lucas has won in Brighton! WOOOOOT! Fuckin' A.

Not even sure if I can be fucked to sleep, i'm at that point where every pillow is an irritating lump lol....

Both where I voted n where I live have stayed Lib Dem, some pretty varied results tbh across the UK, looks like the counter-clegg urban revolutionaries were right after all tho  

Fucking hope the tories don't win outright.... what will they probably do? Coalition with some Northern Irish bigots...?


----------



## weltweit (May 7, 2010)

I just got up at 5am to hear that *Lembit Opik* has lost his seat, also *Jacqui Smith*. Were they the Portillo moments that this election needed? They seem to be the highest profile people to lose their seats afaict.


----------



## FreddyB (May 7, 2010)

I'm chuffed to fuck that the Greens have a seat.


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

Acolyte said:


> Dagenham and Rainham   BNP 3rd ahead of LD's EEEKKK!!



not a massive surprise tbh, LibDems are absolutely nowhere in both Havering and B&D


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 7, 2010)

rollinder said:


> Nick Clegg's trapped in a room waiting to find out if he's lost his seat



That sounds like a gameshow.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

oh god, they've just rolled out the cgi house and paving stones

Caroline Lucas brilliant in her interview


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

seems like the morning shift has come on stream.

My take on the election

Lib Dems doing respectably

Green MP = YAY!

Conservatives haven't got a majority = yay!


----------



## Acolyte (May 7, 2010)

weltweit said:


> I just got up at 5am to hear that *Lembit Opik* has lost his seat, also *Jacqui Smith*. Were they the Portillo moments that this election needed? They seem to be the highest profile people to lose their seats afaict.



You've got to count Charles Clarke as a "big" figure


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> That sounds like a gameshow.



celebrity musical chairs?

Jeremy Vine just made it sound like somebodies going to have to give David Cameron a big push to help through the door of Number 10 *has visions of him getting stuck*


----------



## Riklet (May 7, 2010)

So fucking glad people voted green in Brighton like, instead of Labour for fear of the Tories

Proper history in the making i hope


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

rollinder said:


> Caroline Lucas brilliant in her interview



Last time Paxman interviewed her on newsnight he was really rude to her. He did at least respect her this time!

I like Caroline Lucas MP she gives off a really nice vibe. She reminds me of Sonya from Echobelly.

I also admire her for being honest and saying she would decide each issue on a case by case basis but that she would side with the 'broad left' in parliament. Not many mainstream MP's dare to say they are left of centre. Well done to her and all her team/electors. x


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 7, 2010)

Nice one Caroline Lucas in my ward. Quite comfortable win too.

Carter Nigel David UK Independence Party (UKIP) 948 
Fyvie Ian Socialist Labour Party 148 
Kara Soraya Anne Citizens for Undead Rights and Equity 61 
Lucas Caroline Green Party candidate 16,238 
Millam Berni Liberal Democrats 7,159 
Platts Nancy The Labour Party candidate 14,986 
Charlotte Vere The Conservative Party candidate 12,275


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Shevek said:


> I also admire her for being honest and saying she would decide each issue on a case by case basis but that she would side with the 'broad left' in parliament. Not many mainstream MP's dare to say they are left of centre. Well done to her and all her team/electors. x


Yeah, loved that moment


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

Shevek said:


> Lib Dems doing respectably


You're talking nonsense they've gone backwards


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

redsquirrel said:


> You're talking nonsense they've gone backwards



Well not all the results are in yet. They had to work very hard just to stay still after the 2005 (anti iraq) surge.


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 7, 2010)

Fair dues to Lucas. 

Now Gorgeous George how will that go....


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

Tories have got in as usual where I live


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2010)

Delighted for her even better Prick Griffin did'nt get in, fuckin sweet


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

More Tory gains in the Midlands. Theyve really taken this region, Im not really surprised unfortunately.


----------



## Jackobi (May 7, 2010)

Shevek said:


> seems like the morning shift has come on stream.



The night shift were looking a bit spaced out.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Delighted for her even better Prick Griffin did'nt get in, fuckin sweet



He was never going to win but the good thing is that the BNP share of the vote in that seat didnt go up, think it went down a weeny bit.


----------



## FreddyB (May 7, 2010)

Barnbrook got a respectable result. Are they likely to be pleased with their result nationally?


----------



## Jackobi (May 7, 2010)

redsquirrel said:


> You're talking nonsense they've gone backwards



Clegg fucked it with his 'Amnesty' policy.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

Over 500,00 votes, I reckon so


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> The night shift were looking a bit spaced out.


lol - not too spaced out to miss your spelling edit


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

bbc now showing repeats


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> Clegg fucked it with his 'Amnesty' policy.



its not his fault the british public are intrinsically racist

Its the 21st century... migration happens... get over it


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> Nice one Caroline Lucas in my ward. Quite comfortable win too.
> 
> Carter Nigel David UK Independence Party (UKIP) 948
> Fyvie Ian Socialist Labour Party 148
> ...



I was really surprised by that, not even half a % up

oh, you missed off Leo Atreides, total nutter judging by his leflets, surprised he even got 19 votes


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

intrisincally? it's in the genes is it

knob


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> Clegg fucked it with his 'Amnesty' policy.


nah, he fucked it up by going onto the back foot when defending it, rather than going on the attack against the utter ridiculousness of the present set up with a million or so people living and working here illegally, not paying tax, NI etc. as well as creating a huge black economy which serves only to drive down wages at the bottom of the pile, and massively reduce the tax take.

IMO this is a policy he should have been shouting from the rooftops about, rather than acting like he was needing to apologise for it.


----------



## Jackobi (May 7, 2010)

free spirit said:


> lol - not too spaced out to miss your spelling edit



Yep, I'm struggling too, sleep deprivation.


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

Shevek said:


> its not his fault *the british public are intrinsically racist*
> 
> Its the 21st century... migration happens... get over it


bullshit


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 7, 2010)

'_David Basil Wildgoose_'

Best name of the night.


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> Yep, I'm struggling too, sleep deprivation.


ah, ok, thought you were saying you were the day shift


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

free spirit said:


> nah, he fucked it up by going onto the back foot when defending it, rather than going on the attack against the utter ridiculousness of the present set up with a million or so people living and working here illegally, not paying tax, NI etc. as well as creating a huge black economy which serves only to drive down wages at the bottom of the pile, and massively reduce the tax take.
> 
> IMO this is a policy he should have been shouting from the rooftops about, rather than acting like he was needing to apologise for it.



IMO thats what they did do. Problem = too many bigots & too many daily mail readers like my granny.


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

free spirit said:


> bullshit



why is that bullshit? I don't believe in any borders. I advocate gradual removal of national borders.


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

Shevek said:


> IMO thats what they did do. Problem = too many bigots & too many daily mail readers like my granny.


not really, they kept the policy in the background, and only discussed it when it was raised by someone else, which meant they were always on the defensive about it rather than actually being confident about the policy, and using it to attack the other parties with.


----------



## stupid kid (May 7, 2010)

free spirit said:


> nah, he fucked it up by going onto the back foot when defending it, rather than going on the attack against the utter ridiculousness of the present set up with a million or so people living and working here illegally, not paying tax, NI etc. as well as creating a huge black economy which serves only to drive down wages at the bottom of the pile, and massively reduce the tax take.
> 
> IMO this is a policy he should have been shouting from the rooftops about, rather than acting like he was needing to apologise for it.



TBF to him, the right wing press was going to fuck him either way.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 7, 2010)

lib/lab only 3 seats behind now.


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

Shevek said:


> why is that bullshit? I don't believe in any borders. I advocate gradual removal of national borders.


it's bullshit because the vast majority of the british public are not intrinsically racist, not even close to it.

btw, did you actually vote lib dem in the end?


----------



## Riklet (May 7, 2010)

My dad reckons the "amnesty" confusion and dithering over it in the debate really fucked Clegg - I agree tbh.  He should have embraced it more, instead of half-heartedly trying to pretend it wasn't a policy.  The NHS fucking runs because of "teh immigruntz" takin' our jooobs.

Heh, says something about fuckin' racism still in this country though.  Anti-immigration yeah right, plain racism more often.... still, good the BNP n the like have got owned but seeing thousands of votes from them and UKIP is pretty disconcerting...


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 7, 2010)

Clegg looks and sounds utterly gutted.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

cunt off Goldsmith, with your wavy claw hands


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> TBF to him, the right wing press was going to fuck him either way.


they'd defo have tried, but it's always better to fight from the front foot rather than defending from the back foot.

had they done so, at least it would have put some clear water between the lib dems and labour / torys.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

he can't answer how much of his own money he put into his campaign


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2010)

Zac Goldsmith wins a seat


----------



## Jackobi (May 7, 2010)

free spirit said:


> ah, ok, thought you were saying you were the day shift



No, I was referring to the TV presenters, not sure if Shevek was or not, probably not, but Urbanites instead. I missed the point.


----------



## Shevek (May 7, 2010)

@ freespirit

was gonna vote TUSC, then Lib Dem

in the end I abstained


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Munt Lib Dem gains due to Saxon manure.


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

get in, lib dems gained wells from the blue peril.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

more BBC repeats, now from 74


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

That was the best night's sleep I've had for ages. Anything interesting happen?


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Lib Dems lose another seat, by 66 votes.


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

Shevek said:


> @ freespirit
> 
> was gonna vote TUSC, then Lib Dem
> 
> in the end I abstained


so, you're only working part time, but decide not to vote lib dem, never mind actually volunteer to help with the lib dem campaign (I presume), despite banging on about the lib dems on here for the last month, then presume to post on this thread as if you were a lib dem supporter, then make shit indefensible statements labelling the british public as being intrinsically racist / bigots?

is this your attempt at some sort of anarchist inspired subversive activity or something :thisboardneedsashakeheadsmileydammit:


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Lib Dems lose another seat, by 66 votes.


----------



## extra dry (May 7, 2010)

looks to be a hung parliament, not had that since 1974, I wonder how it will work out....


----------



## Grandma Death (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> That was the best night's sleep I've had for ages. Anything interesting happen?



BNP vote in Dagenham down-they didnt win council as feared. The tories looking like they havent got enough to even form a minority government.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

Grandma Death said:


> BNP vote in Dagenham down-they didnt win council as feared. The tories looking like they havent got enough to even form a minority government.



Good news re Dagenham. Good news re Caroline Lucas. Good news re Jacqui Smith. Any other bright spots?


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> Good news re Dagenham. Good news re Caroline Lucas. Good news re Jacqui Smith. Any other bright spots?


Peter Robinson lost his seat in N.Ireland


----------



## Jackobi (May 7, 2010)

Shevek said:


> its not his fault the british public are intrinsically racist
> 
> Its the 21st century... migration happens... get over it



Please try and differentiate between my opinion that Clegg's immigration policies didn't help his campaign, and my personal opinions on immigration, which, by the way, I have given no opinion on.


----------



## joevsimp (May 7, 2010)

Grandma Death said:


> BNP vote in Dagenham down-they didnt win council as feared. The tories looking like they havent got enough to even form a minority government.



are the council results starting to come through then?


----------



## Grandma Death (May 7, 2010)

joevsimp said:


> are the council results starting to come through then?



Sorry I was looking at the GE results.


----------



## shagnasty (May 7, 2010)

Still waiting on my constituency hendon suppose to be on a knife edge


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2010)

"Expenses" McNulty bites the dust in Harrow


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

> 07:06
> A BBC journalist says party activists are predicting that Truro & Falmouth will be a narow Tory win - taking the seat from Lib Dems by just a few hundred votes. Result will be declared shortly.


arse if true


----------



## shagnasty (May 7, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> "Expenses" McNulty bites the dust in Harrow



that constituency borders on mine hendon


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

"Have you lost the election Prime Minister?"


----------



## Jackobi (May 7, 2010)

It's looking like a British Gas advertisement;


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

Bradford East - lib dem target to take from labour going for recount, which must mean it's close



> 06:50
> The BBC's freelancer at the Bradford East count reports that a recount is taking place, and the new estimated declaration time is now approximately 0715.


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

actually, that's just updated to lib dem gain


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> It's looking like a British Gas advertisement;


All that blue is depressing


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

'George Galloway is fighting for respect'

OMG they haven't even started counting the votes there yet - too long on verification


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2010)

Labour fossil Gearld Kaufmann re-elected


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (May 7, 2010)

God what a miserable looking map.


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

Sheffield central eventually went to labour, but by under 200 votes difference to lib dems. I think this is one of the consituencies that had hundreds of voters prevented from voting illegally, so I reckon there's a fair chance of a lib dem legal challenge of some sort to this one.


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2010)

Re-count in Hampstead only 17 votes in it


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

rollinder said:


> 'George Galloway is fighting for respect'
> 
> OMG they haven't even started counting the votes there yet - too long on verification



They started only a few minutes ago.


----------



## extra dry (May 7, 2010)

looks like london will decide the winner


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

free spirit said:


> Sheffield central eventually went to labour, but by under 200 votes difference to lib dems. I think this is one of the consituencies that had hundreds of voters prevented from voting illegally, so I reckon there's a fair chance of a lib dem legal challenge of some sort to this one.



It's a good thing to prevent voters from voting illegally, isn't it?


(I know what you meant  )


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

my constituency - lewisham west & penge - yet to declare. come on!


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> It's a good thing to prevent voters from voting illegally, isn't it?
> 
> 
> (I know what you meant  )



vote early, vote often etc

just voting once seemed to be the problem there, and I may be wrong, but the vast majority of those interviewed on the local news who'd been prevented from voting seemed very lib dem like iykwim


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

free spirit said:


> vote early, vote often etc
> 
> just voting once seemed to be the problem there, and I may be wrong, but the vast majority of those interviewed on the local news who'd been prevented from voting seemed very lib dem like iykwim



The lib-dem studes got shuffled to the back of the queue and then there wasn't time to vote or summat?


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Re-count in Hampstead only 17 votes in it



I thought it was 70, but it's definitely close, I know someone doing the count at Camden, she might be on this count, she must be knackered by now if she is on this one


----------



## shagnasty (May 7, 2010)

The tories asked for the recount so glenda jackson must have been ahead but that could change with a recount


----------



## Acolyte (May 7, 2010)

rollinder said:


> 'George Galloway is fighting for respect'
> 
> OMG they haven't even started counting the votes there yet - too long on verification



Very likely delay was verifying postal votes; a very time consuming process comparing sample signatures - particularly with the suspicion there


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Oh no a giant Michael Gove


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Oh no a giant Michael Gove



not a pretty sight.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

Does anyone know if Griffin lost his deposit? *hopeful*


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> Does anyone know if Griffin lost his deposit? *hopeful*



he got 14.6% of the vote, so no


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> Does anyone know if Griffin lost his deposit? *hopeful*



Nah he got 14.8% of the vote, down 1.7%


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

Curses. Oh well, at least he was down by a lot.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 7, 2010)

elbows said:


> Oh no a giant Michael Gove



Gove is such a smug prick.


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

Woke up to Margaret Hodge's smile!


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

huge turnout in Hackney, might be up to 80%, results not expected until midday as far as I hear (for both seats)


----------



## Acolyte (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> Does anyone know if Griffin lost his deposit? *hopeful*



He won't have  -- only need 5% to save it


----------



## imposs1904 (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> huge turnout in Hackney, might be up to 80%, results not expected until midday as far as I hear (for both seats)



80%?


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

Tories 285
Labour 234
Lib Dems 50
Others 27

Tories need 41 of the 54 seats to declare


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 7, 2010)

the lib dem lose seats but yet and more votes than last time Hmmmm


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Woke up to Margaret Hodge's smile!



I don't like her, but it was the best result for Barking.


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

Oh absolutely. It would have been the most horrendous bridgehead. 

The very idea of that thug swaggering into Parliament is vomitous. 

Good news about the council there too. 


cesare said:


> Good news re Dagenham. Good news re Caroline Lucas. Good news re Jacqui Smith. Any other bright spots?



All positives for me too! Plus Charles Clarke! Yaysss!

Jaqui Smith looked crestfallen. Delicious stuff.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

joevsimp said:


> are the council results starting to come through then?



when are they declared?, I want to know if Monty Goldman is now the Communist Mayor of Hackney


----------



## Psychonaut (May 7, 2010)

lib-lab caught up now - same seats as cons.  this is like watching an excruciatingly slow horse-race, on which your home & savings hang in the balance, having recklessly taken out a massive loan from some very nasty people.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

Psychonaut said:


> lib-lab caught up now - same seats as cons.  this is like watching an excruciatingly slow horse-race



good analogy. there's a way to go yet as every seat alters the extent to which deals need ti be made. glad i'm at home today


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 7, 2010)

If I ever get myself into a situation where I need a Peter Mandelson type figure, I'm just going to call Peter Mandelson.

A henchman, a consiglieri, a grand vizier, an assassin.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

Lewisham Deptford (Results still not in )



> BBC freelancer says Lewisham Council has explained how it was able to allow latecomers to vote, while staying within the law, which states that no ballots can be cast after 10pm. Spokesman for Lewisham Council said "In our preparations, we had anticipated a large number of people might arrive late in the evening to vote. Presiding officers had been advised to make sure that all people queueing were brought into the polling station and issued with ballot papers prior to 10pm. This meant we were able to comply with legal provisions and make sure people were not disenfranchised. Two of our polling stations experienced late queues but we were able to find a pragmatic solution to allow people to vote while remaining within the law."



Sheffield could learn a thing or two, eh?


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

Look at that!  Lewisham repping hard with the best practice!


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Look at that!  Lewisham repping hard with the best practice!


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> Lewisham Deptford (Results still not in )
> 
> 
> 
> Sheffield could learn a thing or two, eh?



and hackney!


----------



## fractionMan (May 7, 2010)

the bloke I voted for got 69 votes.  LOL


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> the bloke I voted for got 69 votes.  LOL


An independent?
He can write and thank you all personally. 

Actually he could _come round and see _yers all.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> and hackney!



Did loads of people get turned away in Hackney? I know you had a high turnout there.


----------



## machine cat (May 7, 2010)

Fuck. That Tory cunt Whittaker has won my constituancy. It was inevitable, but still...


----------



## fractionMan (May 7, 2010)

Melinda said:


> An independent?
> He can write and thank you all personally.
> 
> Actually he could _come round and see _yers all.



I'll get him to buy me a pint in person, I can't read his writing - it's jibberish 

Oh, and ask him who paid the deposit.


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

I fell to sleep after my mates went home. 

What a fucking great result to find Caroline Lucas winning, I see the 'Citizens for Undead Rights and Equality' actually beat the independent in Brighton - lol.


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

Esther Rantzen got tanked in Luton South!

So far this morning is filled with hidden gems.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

49 seats to go
Cons need 40

Nicolas Witchell's just been outside Buckingham Palace for no fucking reason as The Queen's not there


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

I hope someone's got the time and energy to analyse expenses misdoers with results.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

"two losers clinging together"


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Esther Rantzen got tanked in Luton South!
> 
> So far this morning is filled with hidden gems.



yeah, in a martin bell fashion i thought she'd do a lot better. but that's life!


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

rollinder said:


> Nicolas Witchell's just been outside Buckingham Palace for no fucking reason as The Queen's not there



he's looking exceptionally saggy these days.


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> yeah, in a martin bell fashion i thought she'd do a lot better. but that's life!


*Narrows eyes at Nick*


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

Melinda said:


> *Narrows eyes at Nick*



unreserved apologies, i should've resisted the temptation to make such a terrible joke. i'll blame it on minimal sleep


----------



## flutterbye (May 7, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Esther Rantzen got tanked in Luton South!
> 
> So far this morning is filled with hidden gems.



beat ukip and the bnp


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 7, 2010)

Lab/Lib alliance needed to stop the cuntsnazitive vermin. ShuD werk with the Nats needed 4 overall majority too - fuck it, give Scotchland and Welshback more autonomy - at least they'll be citadels of anti-verminism. I suspose mass violence and rioting are a fall back.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> Did loads of people get turned away in Hackney? I know you had a high turnout there.



I think there was a polling station in Stoke Newington which did turn voters away, Abbott probably has won though


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

tory gain of ealing central & acton, 74% turnout.


----------



## big eejit (May 7, 2010)

Lib Dems hold Sutton and Cheam against Philipa "pray for the gay" Stroud. She only got a 1.5% swing. Well done posh people!


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

^ hooray


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think there was a polling station in Stoke Newington which did turn voters away, Abbott probably has won though




Probably.

Verification ended and counting about to start here (Poplar and Limehouse).


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

what happened to charles clarke?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 7, 2010)

Non-englandishers don't want tory vermin - this is Great Britain, not Great England for christs sake! The tories are unconstitutional and must be disolved now. In case they're not, the Scotch must be prepared to expell all agents of the tory state and then build up hadrian's wall so they can't get back in.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

since the tories have only managed 1 mp in scotland it's going to be interesting to see how that works out if they do form the basis of the next government.


----------



## rollinder (May 7, 2010)

^ gone


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

labour hold lewisham east.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> what happened to charles clarke?



gone


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Lib Dems hold Sutton and Cheam against Philipa "pray for the gay" Stroud. She only got a 1.5% swing. Well done posh people!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 7, 2010)

The Scots have got their heads screwed on. A great people who keep the spirit of William Wallace alive. Lots of dozy tosspots in England though (the spirit of fucking Noel Edmunds here).


----------



## xes (May 7, 2010)

I don't vote very often (only 3 times in my life that I can recall) So forgive my neivety. Do we usually vote in pencil? That doesn't seem very tamper proof to me.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Fuck Reg Empey and his cronies are one bunch of ugly, dour cunts. No wonder no one votes for them!



You're too young to remember Molyneux, I take it!


----------



## Pie 1 (May 7, 2010)

Anyone got a link to a piccy of Jacqui Smith getting the result?


----------



## editor (May 7, 2010)

It's bad - but so far nowhere near as bad as it could have been.


----------



## Geri (May 7, 2010)

editor said:


> It's bad - but so far nowhere near as bad as it could have been.



Yeah - at lest David Cameron isn't Prime Minister (yet).


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

xes said:


> I don't vote very often (only 3 times in my life that I can recall) So forgive my neivety. Do we usually vote in pencil? That doesn't seem very tamper proof to me.



Yes.

Are you suggesting they would start rubbing out votes in the counting halls? In front of the media and all the candidates?


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

Ed Balls! The picture of smug magnanimity


----------



## Pie 1 (May 7, 2010)

editor said:


> It's bad - but so far nowhere near as bad as it could have been.



At least a few rays of sunshine in Barking & in Brighton & Hove for example. But yes, pretty dire overall.


----------



## Geri (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Yes.
> 
> Are you suggesting they would start rubbing out votes in the counting halls? In front of the media and all the candidates?



LOL, someone suggested that on MoneySavingExpert as well.


----------



## xes (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Yes.
> 
> Are you suggesting they would start rubbing out votes in the counting halls? In front of the media and all the candidates?



I'm not suggesting that they did, but it leaves it open for possibility.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 7, 2010)

xes said:


> I'm not suggesting that they did, but it leaves it open for possibility.



In Zimbabwe, maybe.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 7, 2010)

Mass voter disenfranchisement. You know the POSH tory vermin are behind that. People who have working days (as opposed to empoyers and self employed who set their own hours) and who have families to support (unlike the servant having cunts who vote tory) will obviously get to the polling stations last. Oh look! No more ballot papers! It's florida all over again. Dirty tory scum.


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

xes said:


> I'm not suggesting that they did, but it leaves it open for possibility.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

Do the BBC reporters even bother to look at the figures they keep claiming that turnout was "exceptionally high", it's 65% up 4% from last time. Historically that isn't high


----------



## dennisr (May 7, 2010)

the London labour vote has held up? - with results here:

Jeremy Corbyn’s vote up by 3.3% in Islington North
Frank Dobson’s up by 1% in Holborn & St Pancras
Emily Thornberry up 2.4% in Islington South
David Lammy up 1.4% in Tottenham
Stella Creasy up 1.5% in Walthamstow
Margaret Hodge up 4.7% in Barking
Mike Gapes up by 0.6% in Ilford South
Stephen Pound up by 3.5% in Ealing North
Sadiq Khan up by 0.8% in Tooting
Malcom Wicks up by 2.4% in Croydon North
Tessa Jowell up by 2.3 % in Dulwich & West Norwood


----------



## Grandma Death (May 7, 2010)

Lab lose dewsbury. Well pleased with that Shahid Malik is an arrogant prick.


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

He looks so sad, a disappointed teddy bear.


----------



## sihhi (May 7, 2010)

dennisr said:


> the London labour vote has held up? - with results here:
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn’s vote up by 3.3% in Islington North
> Frank Dobson’s up by 1% in Holborn & St Pancras
> ...



The non-voters who were Labour in these places simply came out this time - it's not a significant trend.


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

Pie 1 said:


> Anyone got a link to a piccy of Jacqui Smith getting the result?


Looking for a better photo, but still


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 7, 2010)

xes said:


> I don't vote very often (only 3 times in my life that I can recall) So forgive my neivety. Do we usually vote in pencil? That doesn't seem very tamper proof to me.





To be honest I think so far some very good results, I am glad to see Caroline Lucas win a seat, it's a shame Salma Yakoob didn't get in as I think she would have helped liven things up a bit, hopefully the other two Respec' candidates will scrape in. (I do not support Greens or Respect, but minor parties getting in does liven things up).

I think the Barking vote is interesting, and the swing to Labour - may be indicitive of a successful attempt to rally the anti fascist vote, it cannot have purely been down to support for the hated Hodge. 

Overall from what I can see (I went to bed at 2 and got up for work at 6 so haven't scanned everything) but it looks like a really bad night for the BNP. That's not to make any grand claims, or to support the undoubted overstatement of their failiures we can expect to see from UAF and Searchlight - but I think Griffin will have serious questions to answer from his own party - he should have done better, and so should some of the others.

There is no way the Tories or Labour can truthfully claim to have won this election if the margins stay the same for the remaining 50 or so seats - there is clearly an anti Tory majority - and an anti Labour majority out there, but no ringing endorsement for Libdems, BNP, UKIP, or Greens either... (and the less said about the far-left the better).

It's certainly interesting times. And we still can't predict the results, there's a real mix of traditionally Tory or Labour seats to declare!


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

What fun! Annunziata Rees-Mogg bit the dust in Somerton and Frome! 

Daddy wont be too disappointed though, her chinless brother won North East Somerset!


After a recount Glenda Jackson won by just 42!


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2010)

xes said:


> I don't vote very often (only 3 times in my life that I can recall) So forgive my neivety. Do we usually vote in pencil? That doesn't seem very tamper proof to me.



It's always been pencil, AFAIK


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

My constituency (West Ham) returned easily Lab as per usual.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 7, 2010)

Melinda said:


> After a recount Glenda Jackson won by just 42!



Phew!

How did the Ormond scum do?

Edit: 123 votes! HA!


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I think the Barking vote is interesting, and the swing to Labour - may be indicitive of a successful attempt to rally the anti fascist vote, it cannot have purely been down to support for the hated Hodge.
> 
> Overall from what I can see (I went to bed at 2 and got up for work at 6 so haven't scanned everything) but it looks like a really bad night for the BNP. That's not to make any grand claims, or to support the undoubted overstatement of their failiures we can expect to see from UAF and Searchlight - but I think Griffin will have serious questions to answer from his own party - he should have done better, and so should some of the others.


You're deluded they are thw fifth biggest party in the UK, getting almost 550,000 votes and continuing to strentghen their base.

And in Barking they managed to increase their vote


----------



## xes (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


>



you're right, it makes it more difficult.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 7, 2010)

Oh dear. Jim Knight lost his seat to the Conservatives in my constituency (Dorset South) via a massive swing. I really thought he would just hang on.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

Only 35 seats left and Tories have 290.

Hung.


----------



## nicksonic (May 7, 2010)

Paul Russell said:


> Oh dear. Jim Knight lost his seat to the Conservatives in my constituency (Dorset South) via a massive swing. I really thought he would just hang on.



my parents are in dorset mid & poole north and annette brooke scraped in by >300 votes.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 7, 2010)

Melinda said:


> He looks so sad, a disappointed teddy bear.



Did he lose his seat? He was the only Labour politician I liked, precisely because he looks like a cross between a hamster and a teddy bear.


----------



## Grandma Death (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> Only 35 seats left and Tories have 290.
> 
> Hung.



Im well pleased with that


----------



## dennisr (May 7, 2010)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Did he lose his seat? He was the only Labour politician I liked, precisely *because he looks like a cross between a hamster and a teddy bear.*



i'm not sure that is the soundest reason for voting for him though


----------



## Paul Russell (May 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> my parents are in dorset mid & poole north and annette brooke scraped in by >300 votes.



The only time I've seen the Tory winner, I was looking at a poster of him (wondering if I could get away with defacing it) and he appeared out of nowhere out of his landrover. He wished me good day and called me "Sir".


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

Grandma Death said:


> Im well pleased with that



I'm hoping that the Tory % goes down for the remaining 35 though.

Update on mine:



> #  09:36
> 
> A BBC journalist at the Poplar and Limehouse count says he has done a tally of the tables with only five or ten minutes left of counting and says George Galloway has definitely lost and it looks like Labour will comfortably win the seat.


----------



## dennisr (May 7, 2010)

*Hung parliament casts shadow over markets*

http://www.ft.com/uk/markets

oh, the poor dears...


----------



## Melinda (May 7, 2010)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Did he lose his seat? He was the only Labour politician I liked, precisely because he looks like a cross between a hamster and a teddy bear.



Bless!


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

free spirit said:


> Sheffield central eventually went to labour, but by under 200 votes difference to lib dems. I think this is one of the consituencies that had hundreds of voters prevented from voting illegally, so I reckon there's a fair chance of a lib dem legal challenge of some sort to this one.



it isn't, all of them were in Hallam.  Lib candidate in Central was a exceptionally unpleasant man, marvellous to se him fail to win.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

> KETTERING:
> 
> English Democrats
> Derek Hilling
> ...



Fucking landslide for Mr Potato Head. Cunt. And near 1500 fucking BNP voters sharing my air? There will be blood.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Fucking landslide for Mr Potato Head. Cunt. And near 1500 fucking BNP voters sharing my air? There will be blood.



And nearly 1000 English Democrats; you lucky fella.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Fucking landslide for Mr Potato Head. Cunt. And near 1500 fucking BNP voters sharing my air? There will be blood.



WTF is the Bus Pass Elvis Party? Why didn't you vote them, DC? Surely a party with such a name deserves parliamentary legitimacy


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

On a local note just checked my own constituency. Holborn and St Pancras. Slightly surprised to see Labour get in with an increased majority. (Frank Dobson) Turnout up from 50% to 62%

*General Election 2010*
Party	                Candidate	         Votes	%	±%
Green	                Natalie Bennett	1,480	       2.7	-5.4
BNP	                Robert Carlyle	779	       1.4	
Independent       John Chapman	96	       0.2	
Labour	        Frank Dobson	25,198      46.1	+2.9
Conservative       George Lee	        11,134      20.4	+1.5
Independent       Iain Meek	        44	        0.1	
Liberal Democrat	Jo Shaw	        15,256	27.9	-1.4
UKIP	                Max Spencer	587	        1.1	
English DemocratsMikel Susperregi	75	        0.1	
Majority	9,942		
Turnout	54,649	62.9%	12.5

*General Election 2005: Holborn & St Pancras*
Party	Candidate	Votes	%	±%
Labour	Frank Dobson	14,857	43.2	-10.7
Liberal Democrat	Jill Fraser	10,070	29.3	+11.3
Conservative	Margot James	6,482	18.9	+2.0
Green	Adrian Oliver	2,798	8.1	+2.1
Rainbow Dream Ticket	Rainbow George Weiss	152	0.4	+0.4
Majority	4,787	13.9	
Turnout	34,359	50.4	+0.8
Labour hold	Swing	-11.0


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> On a local note just checked my own constituency. Slightly surprised to see Labour get in with an increased majority. (Frank Dobson) Turnout up from 50% to 62%
> 
> *General Election 2010*
> Party	                Candidate	         Votes	%	±%
> ...



yeahm your neighbours in islington south did the smae thing - Labour up, Lib Dems down!


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2010)

Tessa Jowell increased her majority in Dulwich and West Norwood (my manor) as well.  Quite surprising.


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2010)

And congrats to Mrs Bob, who managed to increase the Liberal's share of the vote by 5% in Lewisham Deptford to come a respectable second.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 7, 2010)

I wonder when the local election results from London start coming in


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

aah, I see Labour have now squeezed past Michael Foots share of the vote, Tories only just higher than Blair last time.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I wonder when the local election results from London start coming in



B&D says expected  by 5 pm. Count starts at 1.


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2010)

Zac Goldsmith got in in Richmond.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2010)

Fucking hell - just checked Maidenhead. Knew it was still Tory but am ashamed and saddened that the majority of her lead has gone from 6231 to 16,769


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

There was  absoluteley NO CHANGE in Scotland seats - a swing of 0.1% to SNP!


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> There was  absoluteley NO CHANGE in Scotland seats - a swing of 0.1% to SNP!



TUSC, SSP, SLP combined beaten by the fucking BNP


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fucking hell - just checked Maidenhead. Knew it was still Tory but am ashamed and saddened that the majority of her lead has gone from 6231 to 16,769



Yuk 

Still waiting for the 4 core East End constituencies ...


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fucking hell - just checked Maidenhead. Knew it was still Tory but am ashamed and saddened that the majority of her lead has gone from 6231 to 16,769



well, the whole of south east and midlands and greater london is so blue it makes you  i wish it were otherwise. sneds a shiver down my spine...


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> And congrats to Mrs Bob, who managed to increase the Liberal's share of the vote by 5% in Lewisham Deptford to come a respectable second.



thats my ward - who is Mrs Bob - nickname of Tam Langley?


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> thats my ward - who is Mrs Bob - nickname of Tam Langley?



Partner of a poster of our acquaintance.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

blimey, Glenda Jackson back by 42 votes, closest one I've seen so far. Idiot Ormond 123, sadly not quite last place.


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2010)

So what the fuck happened to the Liberal Democrat vote?  It's all a bit bizarre, imho.  Did the Tory press manage to successfully scare people off?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

Doctor Carrot said:


> WTF is the Bus Pass Elvis Party? Why didn't you vote them, DC? Surely a party with such a name deserves parliamentary legitimacy



I sort of balked at his call for euthanasia booths in every wetherspoons


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

+5.6% Swing to the Tories from Labour in Wales
Wales seats at a glance	Seats	Change
Labour	26	-4
Conservative	8	+5
Liberal Democrat	3	-1
Plaid Cymru	3	+1

Creeping conservatism...poor wales...the product of all the english moving in no doubt.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 7, 2010)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Did he lose his seat? He was the only Labour politician I liked, precisely because he looks like a cross between a hamster and a teddy bear.



Obviously the most important reason to want to vote for someone.


----------



## dennisr (May 7, 2010)

*Market turmoil - live coverage*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/blog/2010/may/07/market-turmoil-live-coverage

• Pound plunges to a one-year low of $1.452 as the civil service is told to assist with coalition talks
• Stock markets open sharply lower across Europe
• Britain is heading for a hung parliament
• European debt crisis continues


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> So what the fuck happened to the Liberal Democrat vote?  It's all a bit bizarre, imho.  Did the Tory press manage to successfully scare people off?



naah, Liberals are just crap.  I may go round to Cleggs house and laugh


----------



## innit (May 7, 2010)

Big round of applause for the Clegg Man - not really sure what for tbh.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> So what the fuck happened to the Liberal Democrat vote?  It's all a bit bizarre, imho.  Did the Tory press manage to successfully scare people off?



there were signs that the vote was falling off in the last week, but the key thing (posted by butchers) was that it was a soft vote - 42% of people who said they were voting libdem said they might still change their mind.

Also a lot of the boost to the libdems came from the 18-25 year old group (nearly 60% of people in that age group said theyd vote libdem), who in my experience cant actually be bothered to register to vote, or to get down the polling station. a lot of people in that age group dont even know how to register to vote.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 7, 2010)

Clegg hinting that he will climb into bed with Tories.


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

Clegg comes out as Tory supporter


----------



## innit (May 7, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Clegg hinting that he will climb into bed with Tories.



turd


----------



## treelover (May 7, 2010)

@Belboid, 

I don't know about Paul Scrivens personality, (sheffield central LD candidate) but he supported the anti welfare cuts campaign and acted on it, which is more than the Sheffield Left did, they were invisible.


----------



## fractionMan (May 7, 2010)

I've just discovered one of my old school friends is standing for local election in barnet.  

As a tory


----------



## Wolfie Smith (May 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> So what the fuck happened to the Liberal Democrat vote?  It's all a bit bizarre, imho.  Did the Tory press manage to successfully scare people off?



Many people got put off by the Lib Dem policies regarding illegal immigrants and Trident.  The Tory press did go to town on those and indeed put people off.


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> I've just discovered one of my old school friends is standing for local election in barnet.
> 
> As a tory



Jesus, Barnet Tories are the worse kind


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

treelover said:


> @Belboid,
> 
> I don't know about Paul Scrivens personality, (sheffield central LD candidate) but he supported the anti welfare cuts campaign and acted on it, which is more than the Sheffield Left did, they were invisible.



he's a cunt who'll say anything for a couple of votes. Now it seems if he'd won, he'd be voting with the tories, and coming back for welfare cuts with a vengeance.


----------



## fractionMan (May 7, 2010)

Open Sauce said:


> Jesus, Barnet Tories are the worse kind



I'm fairly certain he's not a cunt though, just a privileged boffin who wouldn't head the football.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Clegg hinting that he will climb into bed with Tories.



i dont think this is exactly right - hes trying not to alienate himself from tory supporters out there, and also show some fairness to the electorate

he says the Torys get first go in discussions, but bearing in mind Lib Dems will most likely have PR as the deal breaker, and that the Torys are fundamentaly commited to FPTP, it is likely that con/lib talks will get nowhere and then lab/lib talks can begin proper. I still reckon lab/lib coalition is a bit more likely in the long run. though there is a real threat of con/lib pact.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 7, 2010)

Clegg is a cunt.

Last time I'm voting Libs.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

Open Sauce said:


> Clegg comes out as Tory supporter



No news there then, the slimy little cunt.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

ha ha ha you got mugged off by liberals. They always sell out dude.


----------



## treelover (May 7, 2010)

> http://www.thestar.co.uk/latest-national-news/BA-dispute-may-see-more.6279317.jp




More BA strikes, wonder how the new Govt will respond to them


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

GG gone. Fitzpatrick holds.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Tories gain thurrock from lab by 90 votes. Another saved BNP deposit.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

shitloads of spoilt ballots - 300+ voting for more than one party


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

Labour gain Poplar and Limehouse. George Galloway gone.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Clegg is a cunt.
> 
> Last time I'm voting Libs.



I wonder how the 'progressive' LibDem voters will be feeling this morning when they wake up to find out their Jesus has turned for Cameron?


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Didn't we say that Clegg would probably jump into bed with the Tories!


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> I'm fairly certain he's not a cunt though, just a privileged boffin who wouldn't head the football.



Well he associates with a lot of cunts.


----------



## treelover (May 7, 2010)

just noticed still lots of the 'old names' in parliament, despite the expenses crisis and the cull


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Didn't we say that Clegg would probably jump into bed with the Tories!



Let's hope it fucks them big time


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Labour gain Poplar and Limehouse. George Galloway gone.



BBC website's behind then ... where did you hear that?


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

from the returning officer on telly


----------



## dennisr (May 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I wonder how the 'progressive' LibDem voters will be feeling this morning when they wake up to find out their Jesus has turned for Cameron?



yep


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> BBC website's behind then ... where did you hear that?



Live vid from the dec on the BBC site - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/election2010/liveevent/


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

dennisr said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/blog/2010/may/07/market-turmoil-live-coverage
> 
> • Pound plunges to a one-year low of $1.452 as the civil service is told to assist with coalition talks
> • Stock markets open sharply lower across Europe
> ...



LOL, yesterday was Europe and the US crashing, glad I put all my money in Zimbabwe dollars


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> from the returning officer on telly



Ta.


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

Looks like the exit poll is going to be spot on the money as regards the number of Tory seats!


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

five out i thought, still looking like 306 isnt it?


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

I am incredibly sleep-deprived this morning, but I thought the exit poll had predicted 306?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I am incredibly sleep-deprived this morning, but I thought the exit poll had predicted 306?



I thought it was 305 or 306, can't remember which but one of 'em!


----------



## treelover (May 7, 2010)

> http://www.takebackparliament.com/




new coalition for democracy, rally in London tomorrow


----------



## Wolfie Smith (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> i dont think this is exactly right - hes trying not to alienate himself from tory supporters out there, and also show some fairness to the electorate
> 
> he says the Torys get first go in discussions, but bearing in mind Lib Dems will most likely have PR as the deal breaker, and that the Torys are fundamentaly commited to FPTP, it is likely that con/lib talks will get nowhere and then lab/lib talks can begin proper. I still reckon lab/lib coalition is a bit more likely in the long run. though there is a real threat of con/lib pact.



As things stand I can't see Clegg going into a formal coalition with either of them, mainly due to the fact that Brown is seen to be a busted flush.  Lets not forget that a Lab/Lib pact doesn't deliver a majority anyway.  The Tories will form a minority government.  Labour will ditch Brown and replace him by someone seen to be more electable, probably a more confirmed supporter of electoral reform.  In a year or two's time there will be another election.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 7, 2010)

Need a lab/lib/nat rainbow coalition to stick it to the tory vermin and the thick cunts and reactionary scum that voted for them.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Brent Central

Lab - 18,000
Tory - 5,000
Lib Dem - 20,000

Lib Dem gain.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Brent central   - whig-tory gain.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

Lib Dems Take Brent Central from Labour.


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2010)

Sarah Teather gets Brent Central for the LibDems.  She's a good local MP according to a colleague who lives in her old constituency (boundary change).


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

did Sarah Teather win Brent Central?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Didn't we say that Clegg would probably jump into bed with the Tories!



suspected it but didn't expect him to be quite so brazen about it. The political slag.


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2010)

Cameron about to make a statement.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Cameron about to make a statement.



...at 2.30


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I wonder how the 'progressive' LibDem voters will be feeling this morning when they wake up to find out their Jesus has turned for Cameron?



Been forcibly buttfucked.
Now feeling dirty. 
Need a shower.


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> did Sarah Teather win Brent Central?



Yes.  Her old consituency was abolished and she could have got a safer seat apparently but chose to fight Dawn Butler.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> did Sarah Teather win Brent Central?



Think so - just seen it on the BBC News


----------



## Geri (May 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Sarah Teather gets Brent Central for the LibDems.  She's a good local MP according to a colleague who lives in her old constituency (boundary change).



She has the kind of face you want to slap though.


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> ...at 2.30



  Bloody well get on with it man.  We're "all in a pickle" as Dimbleby but it earlier.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

bloody hell, just got a text saying their was a recount in Sheffield central.

Fortunately it has just taken a long time to be delivered


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Been forcibly buttfucked.
> Now feeling dirty.
> Need a shower.



It's never nice to see your political convictions torn up and thrown away like that.

It is astounding, however, to see so many people still so starry-eyed defending Clegg this morning. It's like they think the LibDems don't use spin, or something.


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> suspected it but didn't expect him to be quite so brazen about it. The political slag.



Suppose Clegg can do what he wants, no party is going to tell him to stick it, so he does the 'right' thing going to Tories first, allowing him to bed with Labour it the Tories do not 'play fair'.

That's why I hate lib dems


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> So what the fuck happened to the Liberal Democrat vote?  It's all a bit bizarre, imho.  Did the Tory press manage to successfully scare people off?



I would have guessed it's tactical voting, which is why first past the post is so shit. That doesn't really explain why the liberals would have _lost_ seats though. 

Re: the coalition; so how does the whip system work in that sort of format? Could the larger party pressurise the smaller parties to vote alongside them, or does each party decide what their line is for each issue?


----------



## mk12 (May 7, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Been forcibly buttfucked.
> Now feeling dirty.
> Need a shower.



Serves you fucking right.


----------



## agricola (May 7, 2010)

Paxman breaking the news of the Lib Dem election results so far to Sarah Teather was very funny indeed.


----------



## Bakunin (May 7, 2010)

Well, at least my former MP Linda Gilroy ('Labour', Plymouth Sutton and Devonport) got booted out. Shame it was by a Tory though.

For those who don't know, it was Gilroy who supplied the evidence that got Gorgeous George punted out of the 'Labour' Party after he spoke at an anti-war meeting in Plymouth I attended. While I'm no fan of GG, it's always nice to see a toadying lickspittle like Gilroy get her comeuppance.


----------



## Wolfie Smith (May 7, 2010)

agricola said:


> Paxman breaking the news of the Lib Dem election results so far to Sarah Teather was very funny indeed.



"You've lost a lot of seats and your leader says he's going to talk to the Tories".  Ha!


----------



## boing! (May 7, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Been forcibly buttfucked.
> Now feeling dirty.
> Need a shower.



Ditto. I voted libdem because where I live is a lib/con seat. I don't particularly have much time for the libdems but I at least hoped they'd push through electoral reform. I can't see that happening if they form a coalation with the torys. Spineless bastards.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

for the sake of a bit of balance on this thread Ill say it one last time: its far from certain theres going to be a lib/con deal - the line being taken is designed to be fair to the majority of the electorate (who voted tory), in that the libs will give cons first dibs, but this does not mean its the libs preferred choice, and theres plenty of reasons in my mind why the talks will get nowhere (PR vs FPTP being just one).

once the con talks get nowhere the libs will then be able to talk to lab, with or without gordon (i reckon without). To get to this result is going to take a fair few days, but i reckon thats where it will end up. Im not denying there is a chance of a lib/con pact, but i think its a very small one. time will tell...


----------



## ymu (May 7, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I would have guessed it's tactical voting, which is why first past the post is so shit. That doesn't really explain why the liberals would have _lost_ seats though.
> 
> Re: the coalition; so how does the whip system work in that sort of format? Could the larger party pressurise the smaller parties to vote alongside them, or does each party decide what their line is for each issue?


A coalition won't last unless the whips of all coalition parties can keep their MPs in line. That's why so many countries with PR end up having elections every few months in turbulent times, and why small parties often wield disproportionate power - they can bring down the government any time they don't get their own way.


----------



## eoin_k (May 7, 2010)

Nothing like the majority of the electorate voted Tory to be accurate.


----------



## Bakunin (May 7, 2010)

People should also bear in mind, given the number of people turned away from polling stations and all the accompanying hoohaa around that, that there may well be quite a few legal challenges to various results which would rumble on through the courts for quite some time, so it'll be interesting to see what the exact picture is if those challenges are made.


----------



## boing! (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> for the sake of a bit of balance on this thread Ill say it one last time: its far from certain theres going to be a lib/con deal - the line being taken is designed to be fair to the majority of the electorate (who voted tory), in that the libs will give cons first dibs, but this does not mean its the libs preferred choice, and theres plenty of reasons in my mind why the talks will get nowhere (PR vs FPTP being just one).
> 
> once the con talks get nowhere the libs will then be able to talk to lab, with or without gordon (i reckon without). To get to this result is going to take a fair few days, but i reckon thats where it will end up. Im not denying there is a chance of a lib/con pact, but i think its a very small one. time will tell...



That would be nice, and I hope it happens. But I doubt it will. The Tory's will mutter something about looking in to electoral reform and the libs will fall in line.


----------



## Wolfie Smith (May 7, 2010)

boing! said:


> I can't see that happening if they form a coalation with the torys. Spineless bastards.



They won't.  Clegg will surely play a longer game and go into opposition.


----------



## Sgt Howie (May 7, 2010)

mk12 said:


> Serves you fucking right.



Yep.


----------



## ymu (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> for the sake of a bit of balance on this thread Ill say it one last time: its far from certain theres going to be a lib/con deal - the line being taken is designed to be fair to the majority of the electorate (who voted tory), in that the libs will give cons first dibs, but this does not mean its the libs preferred choice, and theres plenty of reasons in my mind why the talks will get nowhere (PR vs FPTP being just one).
> 
> once the con talks get nowhere the libs will then be able to talk to lab, with or without gordon (i reckon without). To get to this result is going to take a fair few days, but i reckon thats where it will end up. Im not denying there is a chance of a lib/con pact, but i think its a very small one. time will tell...



That's just fantasy land, I'm afraid. Clegg has been saying for weeks that he will not prop up Labour if they had less votes, let alone less seats. And a Lib/Lab pact does not have enough seats to form a government anyway. And Clegg is a fucking Tory at heart, have you not been listening to him?

It's a Lib/Con pact, or a Con minority government with another election within the year.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Boris being a twat as per usual.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> for the sake of a bit of balance on this thread Ill say it one last time: its far from certain theres going to be a lib/con deal - the line being taken is designed to be fair to the majority of the electorate (who voted tory), in that the libs will give cons first dibs, but this does not mean its the libs preferred choice, and theres plenty of reasons in my mind why the talks will get nowhere (PR vs FPTP being just one).
> 
> once the con talks get nowhere the libs will then be able to talk to lab, with or without gordon (i reckon without). To get to this result is going to take a fair few days, but i reckon thats where it will end up. Im not denying there is a chance of a lib/con pact, but i think its a very small one. time will tell...



The line being taken is absolutely bollocks.  If Clegg had any decency about him, he would have taken the line of the majority of the electorate i.e. who DID NOT VOTE TORY.

Turnout so far counted: 28,341,386

Tory votes so far counted: 10,213,492

That is not a majority and Clegg outs himself (unsurprisingly) as the slimy Tory-lite cunt that has been apparent throughout.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

ymu said:


> That's just fantasy land, I'm afraid. Clegg has been saying for weeks that he will not prop up Labour if they had less votes, let alone less seats. And a Lib/Lab pact does not have enough seats to form a government anyway. And Clegg is a fucking Tory at heart, have you not been listening to him?
> 
> It's a Lib/Con pact, or a Con minority government with another election within the year.



This is what seems most likely at the moment.

For all the spin, Clegg has backed himself into a corner with his holier than thou platform. People will hold him to a higher standard now and he'll be expected to stick to his word - more so than people expect from other parties.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

"Mecano-type solution" required - Boris Johnson 

Lol.

"Woolworth sausage" solution required.

Ha


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

He's such a twat... how on earth did he become Mayor!

"The meat in the sausage has got to be Conservative... with plenty of bread"


----------



## fen_boy (May 7, 2010)

One day Boris will be PM.


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> for the sake of a bit of balance on this thread Ill say it one last time: its far from certain theres going to be a lib/con deal - the line being taken is designed to be fair to the majority of the electorate (who voted tory), in that the libs will give cons first dibs, but this does not mean its the libs preferred choice, and theres plenty of reasons in my mind why the talks will get nowhere (PR vs FPTP being just one).
> 
> once the con talks get nowhere the libs will then be able to talk to lab, with or without gordon (i reckon without). To get to this result is going to take a fair few days, but i reckon thats where it will end up. Im not denying there is a chance of a lib/con pact, but i think its a very small one. time will tell...





I agree with this analysis.  Plus a lot of people voted LibDem specifically to keep the Tories out, so leaping into bed with the Conservatives would really, really piss them off.


----------



## agricola (May 7, 2010)

One of the great Boris interviews, that.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I agree with this analysis.  Plus a lot of people voted LibDem specifically to keep the Tories out, so leaping into bed with the Conservatives would really, really piss them off.



Piss them off - but too late.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

ymu said:


> That's just fantasy land, I'm afraid. Clegg has been saying for weeks that he will not prop up Labour if they had less votes, let alone less seats.


no, i remember going through this on another thread and it was pointed out he wouldnt support Brown, but would support Lab. Mandy has been making all the necessary secret signs to say Brown is going. As is say, we'll have to wait and see now.

*What happened to Harriet Harman - did she lose her seat? Saw her on the verge of tears but cant find a news item on it...


----------



## innit (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> Piss them off - but too late.



But there'll be another election soon and the lib dems will have their main eye on that in whatever they decide.


----------



## agricola (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> no, i remember going through this on another thread and it was pointed out he wouldnt support Brown, but would support Lab. Mandy has been making all the necessary secret signs to say Brown is going. As is say, we'll have to wait and see now.
> 
> *What happened to Harriet Harman - did she lose her seat? Saw her on the verge of tears but cant find a news item on it...



she held it, majority of 17,000 ish.


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2010)

Fuck me it's fascinating though.  I need to go out but can't drag myself away from the telly.


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> for the sake of a bit of balance on this thread Ill say it one last time: its far from certain theres going to be a lib/con deal - the line being taken is designed to be fair to the majority of the electorate (who voted tory), in that the libs will give cons first dibs, but this does not mean its the libs preferred choice, and theres plenty of reasons in my mind why the talks will get nowhere (PR vs FPTP being just one).
> 
> once the con talks get nowhere the libs will then be able to talk to lab, with or without gordon (i reckon without). To get to this result is going to take a fair few days, but i reckon thats where it will end up. Im not denying there is a chance of a lib/con pact, but i think its a very small one. time will tell...



Also, can the lib dems afford to officially be the yellow Tory party from now?


----------



## Jackobi (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> I still reckon lab/lib coalition is a bit more likely in the long run.



As it stands now, Brown will need more than just Clegg to prop him up.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

ooh, tories are 'angry' at how the campaign was run, cameron not a popular boy.  Ha!


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2010)

Open Sauce said:


> Also, can the lib dems afford to officially be the yellow Tory party from now?



Also, 75% of the party need to agree with whatever coalition is decided.  It's written in their constitution, apparently.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> As it stands now, Brown will need more than just Clegg to prop him up.



Would need Sinn Fein and/or SNP


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> As it stands now, Brown will need more than just Clegg to prop him up.



can you elaborate on this - i havnt been paying attention. is it just a matter of lab seats + lib seats > con seats? on the current count theyve got more i think... plus caroline lucas!?


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> ooh, tories are 'angry' at how the campaign was run, cameron not a popular boy.  Ha!



I thought I heard that!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> ooh, tories are 'angry' at how the campaign was run, cameron not a popular boy.  Ha!



Is that the sound of knives being sharpened, I wonder?


----------



## innit (May 7, 2010)

@ska invita -

lab + lib < 326

ie they don't together command a working majority.


----------



## Bakunin (May 7, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> As it stands now, Brown will need more than just Clegg to prop him up.



An interesting question could be which way Caroline Lucas will jump, seeing as Brown would need all the help he can get to form any sort of workable coalition. Personally, I'd say that Brown's goose is well and truly cooked now and he'll be gone ion pretty short order.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

if Cameron offers _anything_ on PR he's a very dead man


----------



## Pie 1 (May 7, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Looking for a better photo, but still



Ah, wonderful


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Also, 75% of the party need to agree with whatever coalition is decided.  It's written in their constitution, apparently.



theyve got good rules like that - their conferences actually vote on policy for example (as it should be you'ld think).

rank and file will not fly with cameron im pretty sure


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

innit said:


> @ska invita -
> 
> lab + lib < 326
> 
> ie they don't together command a working majority.



need a grand coalition with libs, sdlp, green, & PC, with a bone to snp to shut them the fuck up.


----------



## Wolfie Smith (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> can you elaborate on this - i havnt been paying attention. is it just a matter of lab seats + lib seats > con seats? on the current count theyve got more i think... plus caroline lucas!?



Lab + Lib + Green indeed beats the Tory seats but still doesn't deliver an overall majority.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

Some Tories saying they won't countenance a deal that includes electoral reform, too. 

This is going to be interesting. Potentially.

Or incredibly depressing.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

Pie 1 said:


> Ah, wonderful



ah - i think i mistook jacqi smith for harriet harman. jacqi lost it i presume...


----------



## innit (May 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Also, 75% of the party need to agree with whatever coalition is decided.  It's written in their constitution, apparently.



Ms T, is that 75% of the MPs or of the party members?

could have been worth joining


----------



## agricola (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> if Cameron offers _anything_ on PR he's a very dead man



he probably is already - as has been said here and elsewhere, he is not especially popular in his party and will be dumped when they tire of him.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Also, 75% of the party need to agree with whatever coalition is decided.  It's written in their constitution, apparently.



dont need any agreement to do a nod and a wink deal tho


----------



## Bakunin (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> ah - i think i mistook jacqi smith for harriet harman. jacqi lost it i presume...



Does that mean that Mr. Smith will have to pay for his own porn now, then?


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> ah - i think i mistook jacqi smith for harriet harman. jacqi lost it i presume...



Yep - Redditch fell to Tories.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

good, fuck off wacky Jacqi and take your wanking gibbon with you


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2010)

innit said:


> Ms T, is that 75% of the MPs or of the party members?
> 
> could have been worth joining



I *think" the person who told me that said members, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

Interesting news regarding the fact that some Tories may be breaking ranks


----------



## ymu (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> no, i remember going through this on another thread and it was pointed out he wouldnt support Brown, but would support Lab. Mandy has been making all the necessary secret signs to say Brown is going. As is say, we'll have to wait and see now.


This was all said in the context of a massive Lib Dem bounce (heh). Clegg has always been clear that the largest party has the right to form the government - and has always been careful not to specify whether this means votes or seats. When the polls suggested that the Lib Dems might do much better - which would have taken seats off the Tories and possibly left Labour with the most seats - he started saying he wouldn't prop up a Labour government in those circumstances. The back-tracking about Brown being leader was because he over-stepped the mark with this - too many Lib Dem votes are anti-Tory and he was letting the cat out of the bag too early.

Even if Clegg was ideologically inclined towards a pact with Labour, I don't see how a Lib-Lab pact is going to happen when they haven't got 326 seats between them anyway. Clegg will either sell out the (hopelessly optimistic, fingers in ears) anti-Tory Lib Dem voters, or the Tories will try to govern as a minority.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2010)

If Clegg throws his hat in with the Tories, that'll be the end of the Lib Dems as credible party.


----------



## nightowl (May 7, 2010)

anyone got any idea of the make up of the remaining 29 seats to declare? safe tories, labour, marginals etc?


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

editor said:


> If Clegg throws his hat in with the Tories, that'll be the end of the Lib Dems as credible party.



Yup.  The only good thing that could come out of this.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

nightowl said:


> anyone got any idea of the make up of the remaining 29 seats to declare? safe tories, labour, marginals etc?



they're still predicting 306, so pretty much split straight down the line I guess.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 7, 2010)

scrolly bbcnews message;  liberal source: labour talks 'going nowhere'


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

I have to admit it -- butchers has been right in pretty much all his predictions about how this election would go, and was so all the way from several months out.  Just a tiny little bit overoptimistic in level of the Tory seats, possibly, but other than that it's impressive stuff.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> fuck off wacky Jacqi and take your wanking gibbon with you


----------



## Geri (May 7, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I have to admit it -- butchers has been right in pretty much all his predictions about how this election would go, and was so all the way from several months out.  Just a tiny little bit overoptimistic in level of the Tory seats, possibly, but other than that it's impressive stuff.



Yes, it's very annoying.


----------



## fen_boy (May 7, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I have to admit it -- butchers has been right in pretty much all his predictions about how this election would go, and was so all the way from several months out.  Just a tiny little bit overoptimistic in level of the Tory seats, possibly, but other than that it's impressive stuff.



He's Urban's Russell Grant.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

blimey, has his belly grown that much??!!


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> Even if Clegg was ideologically inclined towards a pact with Labour, I don't see how a Lib-Lab pact is going to happen when they haven't got 326 seats between them anyway. Clegg will either sell out the (hopelessly optimistic, fingers in ears) anti-Tory Lib Dem voters, or the Tories will try to govern as a minority.



but couldnt there be a liblabgreen pact run as a minority? or does labours prerogative to form a government depend on the coalition being a majority.

another option is a failed tory government followed by another election before the end of the year - woohoo!

*how many extra seats do you need to have a working majority -its more than 1 is it?


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I have to admit it -- butchers has been right in pretty much all his predictions about how this election would go, and was so all the way from several months out.  Just a tiny little bit overoptimistic in level of the Tory seats, possibly, but other than that it's impressive stuff.



Yeah i went a little soft on the lib-dems potential support at the end and messed up the LD/tory split a little.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

Wolfie Smith said:


> Lab + Lib + Green indeed beats the Tory seats but still doesn't deliver an overall majority.



It's possible to have a minority government though.


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

SNP & plaid would come in if PR was on the table wouldn't they?


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> but couldnt there be a liblabgreen pact run as a minority? or does labours prerogative to form a government depend on the coalition being a majority.
> 
> another option is a failed tory government followed by another election before the end of the year - woohoo!
> 
> *how many extra seats do you need to have a working majority -its more than 1 is it?



dunno what happened there, ymu said all that not me (I've just been sitting here going 'I dont remember writing that, am I that knackered, or still drunk?'). The practicalities would make it very difficult for something informal to work, but everything's a fucking mess, so....


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

editor said:


> If Clegg throws his hat in with the Tories, that'll be the end of the Lib Dems as credible party.



You say that, but there are a staggeringly large number of people who are defending it via the 'moral high ground' defence.


----------



## agricola (May 7, 2010)

editor said:


> If Clegg throws his hat in with the Tories, that'll be the end of the Lib Dems as credible party.



Much the same could be said if he throws his hat in with Labour.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> You say that, but there are a staggeringly large number of people who are defending it via *the 'moral high ground' defence.*



That is depressing


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> You say that, but there are a staggeringly large number of people who are defending it via the 'moral high ground' defence.



it would definitely mean they wouldn't get any more tactical votes from labourites, or people who think of themselves as 'progressives.'  Would cost them a good few council seats too, which would lose them some of those northern councils which were so important to getting as far as they have. Bad news all round.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

I was saying on Wednesday that I thought that the Tory campaign wasn't going anywhere, and that Labour's had revived.  That did turn out to be true of Scotland, where there was a swing to Labour, and where the Tories didn't take any of their target seats, some of which they have held in the past.  (Contrary to common belief, Scotland had many more Tory MPs during the Thatcher era.  There were 21 in 1983).  However, it wasn't true in England.


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> if Cameron offers _anything_ on PR he's a very dead man


... and if Clegg goes into a ConLib coalition without a referrendum on PR then HE's dead.

I reckon this puts Clegg in the driving seat. He'll talk to Cameron - no PR so he talks to Brown, gets PR. Short term coalition government which sorts out electoral reform with PR!

</optimistic>


----------



## ymu (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> It's possible to have a minority government though.


Only if noone can form a majority government. As the incumbent, Brown gets first shot at forming a 326+ seat coalition. Clegg has already said he won't be part of that, and Brown cannot do it with "others", even if the unionists were part of it, which they wouldn't be.

Next up, it's Cameron. If the Lib Dems won't form a coalition with them, they also can't get to 326+, because they can't bring enough "others" along.

Then it comes down to which party forms a minority government. It would be a huge error for Brown to try to do that, IMO. Government is a poisoned chalice as it is - he'll back down as gracefully as possible, in the knowledge that the Tories will not be able to pretend that Osbourne doesn't exist once he's Chancellor. Osbourne leaked a plan for minority government and an emergency budget which would be so convincing to the public that the Tories would win a majority in the election which followed it. That's probably what will happen, bar anyone being convinced by Osbourne.

I predict a record-breaking turnout in however many months it takes for another election to be called.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

i wonder what cameron is going to say at 2.30 - i think hes going to try and claim the throne from the off - Brown is in number 10 right now! I wonder if hes changed the locks?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> i wonder what cameron is going to say at 2.30 - i think hes going to try and claim the throne from the off - Brown is in number 10 right now! I wonder if hes changed the locks?



he is busy breakin the toilet and hiding gone off kippers in all the nooks and crannies


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

ymu said:


> As the incumbent, Brown gets first shot at forming a 326+ seat coalition. Clegg has already said he won't be part of that,


Unless he's changed his line in the last half hour, he isn't saying that at all.  He's been very careful not to say that.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

david and daivd reunited again! tv gold!


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Warwick & Leamington - Tory gain from Lab


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> david and daivd reunited again! tv gold!





House of Commons... Commons of House!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> it would definitely mean they wouldn't get any more tactical votes from labourites, or people who think of themselves as 'progressives.'  Would cost them a good few council seats too, which would lose them some of those northern councils which were so important to getting as far as they have. Bad news all round.



A few of those 'progressive' LibDem voters I know are still lauding Clegg for his 'principles' this morning. The starry-eyed will not be shaken, and will defend their choice any way they can. No one wants to admit they were a fool.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Unless he's changed his line in the last half hour, he isn't saying that at all.  He's been very careful not to say that.



He did say he wouldn't do it _with Brown_


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

anyone know what they give tv presenters to get them through this shift? they all look remarkably spry


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2010)

There's only one answer then -- Lib/Lab coalition with Clegg as PM!


----------



## gabi (May 7, 2010)

Ok. So in the cold light of day...

Is the upshot of this that Clegg was a wolf in sheep's clothing all along? That hes a closet Tory? Bah. I'm leaving this country. I give up.


----------



## innit (May 7, 2010)

kabbes said:


> There's only one answer then -- Lib/Lab coalition with Clegg as PM!



*vomits*


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

gabi said:


> Ok. So in the cold light of day...
> 
> Is the upshot of this that Clegg was a wolf in sheep's clothing all along? That hes a closet Tory? Bah. I'm leaving this country. I give up.



I thought that was clear in the cold light of yesterday.


----------



## gabi (May 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I thought that was clear in the cold light of yesterday.



Yeh well I kinda had faith that he was decent. Clearly hes not.


----------



## TAE (May 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Also, 75% of the party need to agree with whatever coalition is decided.  It's written in their constitution, apparently.



Oh, so no chance of ditching the demand for PR then?


----------



## ymu (May 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Unless he's changed his line in the last half hour, he isn't saying that at all.  He's been very careful not to say that.


He's been saying it for months. Why would he suddenly go into coalition with the party that lost in both votes and seats? The only wriggle room he has is if there is no deal with the Tories and Labour get a second bite at the cherry with the SNP/Plaid/Greens on board and enough juicy titbits for the Lib Dems that Clegg can justify going back on everything he's said so far. Can't see it happening though.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> He did say he wouldn't do it _with Brown_


Well, there's a very clear message there, isn't there?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

ymu said:


> He's been saying it for months. Why would he suddenly go into coalition with the party that lost in both votes and seats? The only wriggle room he has is if there is no deal with the Tories and Labour get a second bite at the cherry with the SNP/Plaid/Greens on board and enough juicy titbits for the Lib Dems that Clegg can justify going back on everything he's said so far. Can't see it happening though.


He said he wouldn't deal with Labour if they came third in votes.  They didn't, he did.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

bloke from the spectator telling it like it is.
torys fucked it - will do even worse in a re-election - no libdem pact


----------



## agricola (May 7, 2010)

kabbes said:


> There's only one answer then -- Lib/Lab coalition with Clegg as PM!



Is that any more workable than a Con/Lib pact?  

Admittedly I have only just got up (so this point may already been made), but surely the real winners in this are those on the fringes of the two main parties, who now have to be listened to whatever happens (though this will be far more true of Labour than the Tories).  The conflicts between what those people have to be bought off with, the favours that have to be shown to the Lib Dems and the demands that politics and the financial situation will impose on everyone will surely kill off any grand coalition very quickly.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

bethnal green declaring

labour gain


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

I think we can interpret what Clegg said in a hundred different ways depending on what we want to hear.

I'm personally rather fond of the interpretation that he said he'd back the Tories if they had a majority, but in fact, as cesare posted, the non-Tory vote is bigger than the Tory vote - so there is wiggle room for Clegg.

But like I said, interpretation is king.


----------



## ymu (May 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> He said he wouldn't deal with Labour if they came third in votes.  They didn't, he did.


No. That was weeks ago. He has been saying _for months_ that the largest party had the moral right to govern. He never specified whether he meant largest in terms of votes or seats until it looked possible that Labour might end up with the most seats.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

Respect _hammered_.  Only Salma Yaqoub did well for them


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Bethnal Green

Lab - 21,000
Tory - 7,000
Lib Dem - 10,000
Respect - 8,000

Lab gain.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

pants


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

ymu said:


> No. That was weeks ago. He has been saying _for months_ that the largest party had the moral right to govern. He never specified whether he meant largest in terms of votes or seats until it looked possible that Labour might end up with the most seats.



Agreed.

I think ymu has it spot on.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

ymu said:


> No. That was weeks ago. He has been saying _for months_ that the largest party had the moral right to govern. He never specified whether he meant largest in terms of votes or seats until it looked possible that Labour might end up with the most seats.


Yes.  He has said that the largest party has the right to see if it can form a stable government.   He has said that he won't deal with Labour if they come third in votes.  But there's a lot of room around all of that, isn't there?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2010)

I want to punch Zac Goldsmith's smug face


----------



## FreddyB (May 7, 2010)

Clegg said that the largest party had the right to _try_ to form a government. The Tories will need the Libdems, the Libdems won't do it without PR, the Tories won't give it them. Clegg and the Libdems already know this but they can hardly talk about PR without being seen to make that offer. 

I'm calling a LibLab coalition with the Scots and Welsh propping it up in return co concessions.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> bethnal green declaring
> 
> labour gain



Respect-Unity have lost both then.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

jacob rees-mogg? dear god






what poor fuckers have woken up to him as their mp?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I think ymu has it spot on.


You're missing nuances.


----------



## nuffsaid (May 7, 2010)

How the hell did Blears survive  house flipping con-artist, outrageous...


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I think we can interpret what Clegg said in a hundred different ways depending on what we want to hear.
> 
> I'm personally rather fond of the interpretation that he said he'd back the Tories if they had a majority, but in fact, as cesare posted, the non-Tory vote is bigger than the Tory vote - so there is wiggle room for Clegg.
> 
> But like I said, interpretation is king.



Yes, but the non-Labour vote is even bigger.


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> He did say he wouldn't do it _with Brown_



That was if Labour came third in the popular vote


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

Open Sauce said:


> That was if Labour came third in the popular vote



true


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

The truth is, he'll deal with whoever will take him.  Labour haven't come third, so he can deal with them, the Tories are the largest party, so he can deal with them.

Remember, his target audience - when he said the Tories had the right to seek to form a stable government - includes Labour.  They know what he means.


----------



## Quartz (May 7, 2010)

How much of the current situation is due to the Lib Dems and the Tories splitting the anti-Labour vote, and how much is due to UKIP siphoning off just enough Tory votes to make the difference?


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

BBC reporting...



> There is "not very much happiness among Conservative ranks" about the election result and there are mutterings that the campaign actually reduced support, Spectator editor Fraser Nelson says.



and via twitter...



> BBC claims senior Tories to go public imminently about their complaints over how the campaign has been run...



No further details as yet.


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

FreddyB said:


> Clegg said that the largest party had the right to _try_ to form a government. The Tories will need the Libdems, the Libdems won't do it without PR, the Tories won't give it them. Clegg and the Libdems already know this but they can hardly talk about PR without being seen to make that offer.
> 
> I'm calling a LibLab coalition with the Scots and Welsh propping it up in return co concessions.



Clegg has been saying "commitment to electoral reform is NOT a precondition of any deal the Liberal Democrats might strike".


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Yes, but the non-Labour vote is even bigger.



This is my point - it's all about interpretation, and everyone interprets based on their own personal bias. It's also why almost anything can be justified by Clegg at this point - dependent on how much spin he's prepared to deploy in a tight spot.


----------



## agricola (May 7, 2010)

Jack Dromey:  "The biggest loser in this is the Conservative Party".


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

Open Sauce said:


> That was if Labour came third in the popular vote



no, he said he could work with labour, but not Brown. AND that there was no way there couyld be a Labour PM if they came third, two different statements.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Yes, but the non-Labour vote is even bigger.


If they want to, they can say "The message from the people is 'do a deal'".


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

Party, no. Cameron yes. As I said, I think the knives are being sharpened


----------



## Open Sauce (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> BBC reporting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There may be trouble ahead 

Same old Tories, pissed off that their natural right for power is denied


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 7, 2010)

Jack Dromey (husband of Harriet Harman) has just been elected.  He hit the ground running by making himself look a right idiot in an interview with Paxman.  Dromey thinks that the "Country doesn't want a Conservative government".  Paxman looked incredulous and pointed out that the country had given the Conservatives more vote than Labour. Dromey stupidly kept repeating his mantra.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 7, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Jack Dromey (husband of Harriet Harman) has just been elected.  He hit the ground running by making himself look a right idiot in an interview with Paxman.  Dromey thinks that the "Country doesn't want a Conservative government".  Paxman looked incredulous and pointed out that the country had given the Conservatives more vote than Labour. Dromey stupidly kept repeating his mantra.



Where is the evidence that 'the country does want a Conservative goverment'?

Louis MacNeice


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Jack Dromey (husband of Harriet Harman) has just been elected.  He hit the ground running by making himself look a right idiot in an interview with Paxman.  Dromey thinks that the "Country doesn't want a Conservative government".  Paxman looked incredulous and pointed out that the country had given the Conservatives more vote than Labour. Dromey stupidly kept repeating his mantra.



But the country *doesn't* want a Conservative government


----------



## agricola (May 7, 2010)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Where is the evidence that 'the country does want a Conservative goverment'?
> 
> Louis MacNeice



Did you watch the interview?  Do you agree with Dromey's point that "the big loser in this is the Conservative Party"?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

Labour seem to be taking almost every seat that's declared in Stoke's council elections.

Both BNP seats up for reelection have been lost to Labour.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 7, 2010)

agricola said:


> Did you watch the interview?  Do you agree with Dromey's point that "the big loser in this is the Conservative Party"?



I asked abut the evidence for the country wanting a Conservative government. I'm no fan of Dromey's or New Labour, but my lack of enthusiasm doesn't make him wrong on that one point.

Louis MacNeice


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

agricola said:


> Did you watch the interview?  Do you agree with Dromey's point that "the big loser in this is the Conservative Party"?



Well, everyone's come out badly, actually.  The Tories have failed to capitalise on months (years?) of poll leads, a despised PM, economic turmoil, and they *still* haven't won; the Lib-dems have have a disasterous night, and Labour have been cut hard.

I'd say that the Tories are the big*gest* losers of all this.


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2010)

Labour have regained Bethnal Green and Bow


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

prunus said:


> Well, everyone's come out badly, actually.



well quite.  Has there ever been an election when _everyone_ finished unhappy? Even the Greens can't be too chuffed as, despite their one seat, they only got half the vote of the BNP overall.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

prunus said:


> Well, everyone's come out badly, actually.  The Tories have failed to capitalise on months (years?) of poll leads, a despised PM, economic turmoil, and they *still* haven't won; the Lib-dems have have a disasterous night, and Labour have been cut hard.
> 
> I'd say that the Tories are the big*gest* losers of all this.



Hopefully the big 3 will get the message that the electorate are pissed off with *all* of them.


----------



## ymu (May 7, 2010)

agricola said:


> Did you watch the interview?  Do you agree with Dromey's point that "the big loser in this is the Conservative Party"?


Well, yes. They were on for a landslide a few months ago, Cameron had already been annointed by the press. They lost very badly, given the context - and they can't even blame a Lib Dem bounce for taking seats off them. They just did very very badly.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> well quite.  Has there ever been an election when _everyone_ finished unhappy? Even the Greens can't be too chuffed as, despite their one seat, they only got half the vote of the BNP overall.



disagree on that, not unexpected that their vote in unwinnable seats would get squeezed in a situation like this, more than the BNP. Winning an MP in Brighton Pav was the target, everything else was a bonus.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

nick witchel is still royal correspondant! that time when charles got picked up saying 'i hate that man' about nw still makes me laugh


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

interesting results in the locals so far


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> disagree on that, not unexpected that their vote in unwinnable seats would get squeezed in a situation like this, more than the BNP. Winning an MP in Brighton Pav was the target, everything else was a bonus.



shit votes in their other two hopefuls tho.  not just disappointing, absolutely shite.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> Hopefully the big 3 will get the message that the electorate are pissed off with *all* of them.



I expect a statement from Class War saying that this is a clear message that the people don't want any party in government, and it is time for anarchy.


----------



## fractionMan (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> jacob rees-mogg? dear god
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he's just round the corner from me, the cunt.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Ugh! That picture just gives me the shivers!


----------



## ymu (May 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes.  He has said that the largest party has the right to see if it can form a stable government.   He has said that he won't deal with Labour if they come third in votes.  But there's a lot of room around all of that, isn't there?



Sky News agree with you. I hope you're right.The thought of the Tories in charge of economic policy right now is terrifying.


----------



## audiotech (May 7, 2010)

Cameron looks pissed off. Brown doesn't.


----------



## ymu (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> jacob rees-mogg? dear god
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sister.


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> he's just round the corner from me, the cunt.


His sister did'nt get in,at least she looks normal


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

what happened to his head?


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

Sheffield Council apology:

We would like to sincerely apologise to those voters who were unable to cast their vote last night.

We were faced with a difficult situation of a rising turnout - over 10 per cent more than the last General Election - we accept we got it wrong at a few polling stations and appreciate this caused concern and upset for residents.

We did have people turning up at polling stations without polling cards which meant it took longer to administer and impacted on others wanting to vote. We did deploy more staff when we realised this was a problem but this was not enough in the time we had before the polls closed. We are sorry.


----------



## innit (May 7, 2010)

Plaid Cymru names its price.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> what happened to his head?



It's like its been wedged in a clamp!


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

innit said:


> Plaid Cymru names its price.



three sheep and a bag of pork scratchings?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

strung_out said:


> interesting results in the locals so far



Our council is going overwhelmingly Labour.

1 seat LibDem so far, everything else Labour. Even the BNP seats.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

word is its brown bread - labour are going to ditch brown and go for a pact with libdems - even if it is a minority one! alan johnson i reckon, over milliband


----------



## innit (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> three sheep and a bag of pork scratchings?



An extra £300million, if I heard correctly.

*hollow laughter*


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> word is its brown bread - labour are going to ditch brown and go for a pact with libdems - even if it is a minority one! alan johnson i reckon, over milliband



I'll eat my hat if that happens.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> I'll eat my hat if that happens.



no where near as unbelievable as you might think.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

Aren't Labour going to have to have a leader's election though? Wouldn't an imposed one be too much for Clegg to justify to his electorate?


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

yup, Harman in temporarily while it takes place.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

Far more silver linings in this election than I dared to hope for.

Now I have to stagger to work for a few hours after staying up till gone 8am and then getting less than 5 hours sleep. Never mind, it was worth it to see various dodgy Labour candidates lose, Rantzen get less than 2000 votes, Greens get a seat and the Tories fail to do well enough to be megasmug.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Shall we have a separate thread for the locals? Green pick up a councillor in Waveney from either tories or whig-tories.


----------



## treelover (May 7, 2010)

where is this all coming from, Brown is going nowhere yet...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

It's a messy old game, innit.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

Labour doing well in Sheff locals, missed which seat weas just declared tho, Labour hold, but in a seat the libs have won the last two times


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

Tories have taken 1 Stoke council seat. In a very, very strong BNP area, but no BNP candidate was standing.


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

treelover said:


> where is this all coming from, Brown is going nowhere yet...



... but after the weekend?


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

And to whoever I was arguing with last night about Cameron being in trouble with his own party, very happy that I was wrong, he is lucky that there arent many big beasts left in his party.

losers losers everywhere, joy.


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2010)

Tories seem not to be doing as well as they hoped in London.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> he's just round the corner from me, the cunt.



they kept him well hidden during the election, he's MP for parts of Bath ffs, Bathford,Batheaston


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2010)

What's Brown saying - can't really have the sound on at work!


----------



## agricola (May 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What's Brown saying - can't really have the sound on at work!



Its the most political non-political speech ever.


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2010)

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...-blames-media-for-westminster-north-defeat.do
One of Cameron's Cuties blows a gasket


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

Brown is bending over and offering his arse to Clegg.


----------



## Santino (May 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What's Brown saying - can't really have the sound on at work!



He's saying 'Fuck you Cameron. Fuck you.' Just that, over and over.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

I'll give you a PR ref next week in brief.


----------



## treelover (May 7, 2010)

i'm still baffled how so many NL M.Ps have hung onto their seats, Hazel Blears, FFs


----------



## frogwoman (May 7, 2010)

Still a few more seats to go, so Im not completely in despair!


----------



## fractionMan (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> they kept him well hidden during the election, he's MP for parts of Bath ffs, Bathford,Batheaston



urgh.


----------



## ymu (May 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What's Brown saying - can't really have the sound on at work!


That he respects Clegg's preference for making a deal with Cameron and will make the civil service available to them to assist their talks, and that he is willing to talk to any party leaders and will happily talk to Clegg if he can't do a deal with the Tories.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2010)

Ta all


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

treelover said:


> i'm still baffled how so many NL M.Ps have hung onto their seats, Hazel Blears, FFs



youve got to love Hazel Blears


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2010)

treelover said:


> i'm still baffled how so many NL M.Ps have hung onto their seats, Hazel Blears, FFs



Now in what way is that baffling considering her constituency?


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2010)

All academic I reckon.  Cameron will chug on with a minority.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

are the mousemats still available?  I may get one for mrs b


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 7, 2010)

Tory/Lib Dem pact will fail and Clegg will go back to Labour and try to strike a deal. Not impossible that there will be another election either.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...-blames-media-for-westminster-north-defeat.do
> One of Cameron's Cuties blows a gasket



Camerons Cuties?
Blairs babes?
Cleggs Crumpets?
Griffin's Gurners?


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

Bercow wins Buckingham - farage third, haha


----------



## fractionMan (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Camerons Cuties?
> Blairs babes?
> Cleggs Crumpets?
> Griffin's Gurners?



wtf


----------



## audiotech (May 7, 2010)

Extraordinary political events, not seen for a very long time.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

Teaboy said:


> All academic I reckon.  Cameron will chug on with a minority.



though in terms of procedure GoBro gets first dibs to do summink - if it doesnt work then camron gets his go.

so it goes:
1. libdems pretend to talk to cons - nothing comes of it
2. lab talks to libs and may make it work - will be tough. possibly without GB. if this fails then:
3. tories go minority, last a few months then another election kicks them to the curb!

EDIT: doubt therell be any more news today - unless Cameron decides to jump on a whisky-fuelled norman tebbit's back and take number 10 by force


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2010)

Conservatives over 300 now


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Camerons Cuties?
> Blairs babes?
> Cleggs Crumpets?
> Griffin's Gurners?



lol, she doesn't get it does  she?

mind you, uber toff Jacob Rees Mogg still managed to get a seat


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

lib dems hold cheltenham from the tories with an increased majority


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> lol, she doesn't get it does  she?


that's for real??!!  I assumed it was a pisstake


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 7, 2010)

Just saw the LibDem win at Cheltenham - The Monster Raving Loony party candidate got quite a loud cheer for his 400 odd votes - not quite as loud as the Lib Dem with his 26,000+ votes.  The others didn't get a squeak from the audience.

I like the Raving Loony Party.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> that's for real??!!  I assumed it was a pisstake



I was speaking about Joanne Cash, no idea what nazi babe  is about

quoted the wrong post tbf, but I am sleep deprived in my defence


----------



## chazegee (May 7, 2010)

Unexpectedly, this is really stressing me out.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I was speaking about Joanne Cash, no idea what nazi babe  is about



aah, phew (or possibly not...)


----------



## frogwoman (May 7, 2010)

this is fucking shit. what a fucking shambles 

im gutted i didn't get to vote


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

just to clear up any confusion pink-nazi was a random pic - couldnt find a  suitable female bnp supporter pic hence this one...


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

aah, I assumed it was a pisstake of Simone Clarke, but then got confused.  I haven't had much sleep is my excuse


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Oh my god, just come back from lunch having shared a table with some NHS consultants. One of them waxing lyrical about how Cameron should try and form the government and Brown has to go as he's been a disaster, etc.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> aah, I assumed it was a pisstake of Simone Clarke, but then got confused.  I haven't had much sleep is my excuse



we can use the sleep deprived excuse all day !


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> this is fucking shit. what a fucking shambles
> 
> im gutted i didn't get to vote



dont feel too bad - voting doesnt really make that much difference if your voting against the pervailing wind in your seat. hence the need for pr


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

Westmoreland....

Lib hold


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we can use the sleep deprived excuse all day !



...tired and emotional too...


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

smakced the tories! wheres westmoreland?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 7, 2010)

are paxmen and Dimbleby on purple hearts or something I'm sure they've been going 16 hours non stop


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2010)

prunus said:


> Westmoreland....
> 
> Lib hold



that's a massive swing to the lib dems from cons 11.1%


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

last few Lib Dem wins, big swings from the Tories, a case of if only  for the Lib Dems, that swing wasn't national


----------



## dennisr (May 7, 2010)

treelover said:


> i'm still baffled how so many NL M.Ps have hung onto their seats, Hazel Blears, FFs



a vote _against_ the tories


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

Looks like Hackney's having as much difficulty counting as it had managing the voting.


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

strung_out said:


> that's a massive swing to the lib dems from cons 11.1%



Yes, excellent.  Hopefully the same thing will happen next door.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> Looks like Hackney's having as much difficulty counting as it had managing the voting.



useless aren't they


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Oh my god, just come back from lunch having shared a table with some NHS consultants. One of them waxing lyrical about how Cameron should try and form the government and Brown has to go as he's been a disaster, etc.



TBF, Brown has been a disaster, the Tories have won more votes in both actual numbers and percentage terms than Labour did in 2005 and therefore should have the right to try and form a government.

As gutted as anyone maybe, that's the facts of the matter.


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> TBF, Brown has been a disaster, the Tories have won more votes in both actual numbers and percentage terms than Labour did in 2005 and therefore should have the right to try and form a government.
> 
> As gutted as anyone maybe, that's the facts of the matter.



But he can't.  The libs won't go with him.


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

prunus said:


> But he can't.  The libs won't go with him.



Oh yes they will.


----------



## frogwoman (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> dont feel too bad - voting doesnt really make that much difference if your voting against the pervailing wind in your seat. hence the need for pr



It was a 70% turn out and the tories increased their share of the vote as if it could actually be any higher


----------



## audiotech (May 7, 2010)

Cameron has 36 percent of the popular vote. Well short of a 'mandate from the British people'.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 7, 2010)

Still 36% too much though.


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

MC5 said:


> Cameron has 36 percent of the popular vote. Well short of a 'mandate from the British people'.



But, still more than Labour got in 2005.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

Tory/Lib Dem coalition, would Cameron be able to sell a PR Referendum as part of the deal - gambling that the British public would not vote in favour - I'm not convinced that a PR referendum would be successful, i.e the public would vote for PR


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2010)

prunus said:


> But he can't.  The libs won't go with him.



He can.  He'll get the Unionists on board for starters, then get an informal agreement with Clegg so the lib dems will abstein on the queens speech and emergency budget.  

Clegg will accept this for probably the odd scrap, he doesnt want to piss his own party off and more importantly how would the electorate react to him sabaotaging the tories attempt to form a government?

We'll have another election within a year.


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

He's about to speak, now....


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Tory/Lib Dem coalition, would Cameron be able to sell a PR Referendum as part of the deal - gambling that the British public would not vote in favour - I'm not convinced that a PR referendum would be successful, i.e the public would vote for PR



No, no chance.  No PR referendum whilist the tories are the largest party.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Oh my god, just come back from lunch having shared a table with some NHS consultants. One of them waxing lyrical about how Cameron should try and form the government and Brown has to go as he's been a disaster, etc.



it will be a popular opinion in the country 

i presume NHS consultants are like most consultants: money-grabbing rip-off merchants.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

prunus said:


> He's about to speak, now....


ready...
aim...


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

Finally... Abbott has retained her seat , Stoke Newington and North Hackney, quite a comfortable win. Fuck knows why they took so long to count, the Highland and Island seats have to sail and fly their ballot boxes to the count and they declared hours ago


----------



## innit (May 7, 2010)

Yeah, spin this you shiny-faced PR cunt.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

Teaboy said:


> No, no chance.  No PR referendum whilist the tories are the largest party.



these are strange times - Disco will be desperate to be PM


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Cameron already swizzling about 1931 - what a fraudulent point.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> It was a 70% turn out and the tories increased their share of the vote as if it could actually be any higher


It was 65% turnout.  The third lowest since 1945, the other two being 2001 & 2005.


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

Teaboy said:


> No, no chance.  No PR referendum whilist the tories are the largest party.



And as Clegg has said it's not a pre-condition of LibDem support.


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> these are strange times - Disco will be desperate to be PM



He'd get lynched by his own party.  He would be essentially signing the piece of paper which meant his party would never govern on its own again.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> It was a 70% turn out and the tories increased their share of the vote as if it could actually be any higher



It's a 65% turnout so far (compared to 61.4% in 05), and the tories have only increased by 3.8% so far.

edit: oops, just seen danny's already posted that


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2010)

Get to the point you slimy cunt


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

Teaboy said:


> He'd get lynched by his own party.  He would be essentially signing the piece of paper which meant his party would never govern on its own again.



I'm not convinced they ever will anyway


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Reassurances not coalition if poss


----------



## innit (May 7, 2010)

Minority govt here we come.


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2010)

Here we go  'confidence and supply'.......


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

Lab hold Hackney North.


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!

Cards on the table!


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Offers out spoon to Lib Dems... will Clegg swallow?


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

Cameron offers his arse up for Clegg, as expected it's a done deal.


----------



## frogwoman (May 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> It was 65% turnout.  The third lowest since 1945, the other two being 2001 & 2005.



No No I dont mean nationwide. I mean in my constituency which has only ever returned tories ever.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Reassurances not coalition if poss


Confidence & supply.  That's what we have in Holyrood.  He's pulling the Alex Salmond routine.  It worked for him.


----------



## innit (May 7, 2010)

No compromise on Trident or immigration amnesty - not looking good for coalition.


----------



## agricola (May 7, 2010)

Cameron has just openly stated the Tory position to the Lib Dems, very strongly suggesting an alliance.  PR not yet mentioned (unless Ive missed it).


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> No No I dont mean nationwide. I mean in my constituency.


Then your vote was immaterial.


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

Con hold Penrith.

Cameron's speech is quite good, tbf...


----------



## innit (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Offers out spoon to Lib Dems... will Clegg swallow?



Urgh


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Sorry


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2010)

Hmmm, exactly as I thought.  Throw Clegg a couple of scraps.


----------



## innit (May 7, 2010)

Here comes the gerrymandering.


----------



## agricola (May 7, 2010)

Teaboy said:


> Hmmm, exactly as I thought.  Throw Clegg a couple of scraps.



He has thrown him an awful lot, to be honest.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Brown offered a lot more.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

"Reform must include electoral reform", but "we have our ideas".


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/election2010/results/constituency/b92.stm

Diane Abbott wins, increased majority - poor showing from the Greens, I thought they would do a lot better


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2010)

agricola said:


> He has thrown him an awful lot, to be honest.



Still no sign of PR...


----------



## fen_boy (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Brown offered a lot more.



He's in a weaker position.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 7, 2010)

Sounded like a no on a PR referendum; is he calling Clegg's bluff?

Louis MacNeice


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Brown offered a lot more.


He did.


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2010)

Electrol reform my arse.  He just wants to fuck over Scotland a bit more.


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2010)

Yep, it's just scraps. Liberals would do well to avoid. LibLab pact looks more likely comparing Brown/Cameron speeches.


----------



## frogwoman (May 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Then your vote was immaterial.



I didnt vote. But I'm still pissed off, my family all voted for lib dems or independents and that fucking homophobic TORY CUNT still got in


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

agricola said:


> He has thrown him an awful lot, to be honest.



He hasn't! He said we don't agree with you on any of your 4 major policies and we won't be moved on them! We'll compromise on the small shit though.


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2010)

agricola said:


> He has thrown him an awful lot, to be honest.



No he hasn't, they were just common ground.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> He's in a weaker position.


Not really.  Dave is trying to paint it that way, though.  He's trying to look like he's the PM already.  Salmond did it, and pulled it off.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> He's in a weaker position.



Not any more he ain't.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

I think Cameron is showing that he wants this pact much more than anyone at the Libs want it, as what would happen if they dont get it? Lab will? Or Torys sink fast as a minority government. 

Well Cameron has shown his colours - i wonder what'll happen next? For all his smooth talking i still dont think therell be lib/con pact... (gulp*)


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2010)

magneze said:


> Yep, it's just scraps. Liberals would do well to avoid. LibLab pact looks more likely comparing Brown/Cameron speeches.



I don't like the look of this if I'm Nick Clegg.


----------



## innit (May 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Not really.  Dave is trying to paint it that way, though.  He's trying to look like he's the PM already.  Salmond did it, and pulled it off.



Yeah, he's trying to make a winners' speech.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> I didnt vote.


I know.


----------



## Yelkcub (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> He hasn't! He said we don't agree with you on any of your 4 major policies and we won't be moved on them! We'll compromise on the small shit though.



That how I heard it. "We're willing to approve all Lib Dem policies that agree with ours"


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> I don't like the look of this if I'm Nick Clegg.


The look of a LibCon pact or a LibLab pact?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

innit said:


> Yeah, he's trying to make a winners' speech.


It's a high risk strategy.  He's counting on the press selling "natural fairness" over the weekend.


----------



## fen_boy (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Not any more he ain't.



Do you think we'll have a lib/lab pact with a PR referendum?


----------



## TAE (May 7, 2010)

Cameron rules out PR.


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2010)

innit said:


> Yeah, he's trying to make a winners' speech.



This.

I'm Prime Minister and I'll talk to whoever to for the good of the country.

Kiss my arse Cameron, should be Clegg's response.  It won't though, he'll be loving it.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

`'all part commitee enquiry" into PR? maybe they should get Hutton to run it


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2010)

magneze said:


> The look of a LibCon pact or a LibLab pact?



Lib-Con. If Clegg gets in with the tories on these crappy terms that's him fucked IMO.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Do you think we'll have a lib/lab pact with a PR referendum?



I think that's quite possible now if you judge on how things stand as of now - but the key question is, is Clegg going on things how stand right now or is he working on simple ideological predisposition to cosy up to the tories?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

Teaboy said:


> Kiss my arse Cameron, should be Clegg's response.


Which is why it's a high risk strategy from Dave.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> `'all part commitee enquiry" into PR? maybe they should get Hutton to run it



Or dig up Roy Jenkins. Labour already did it!


----------



## FoxyRed (May 7, 2010)

What will be will be... and there is not much we can do about it.

Im sure David and Nick will form together... anything to get Brownoser out


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> `'all part commitee enquiry" into PR? maybe they should get Hutton to run it



No, commitee into electoral reform.  The tories have long been pissed of with the amount of seats in Scotland compared to the population, thats what he's on about.  It's just the usual self-serving crap, don't be fooled.


----------



## extra dry (May 7, 2010)

take a look at the sunday papers when they come out, the country should know what is happening by wednesday next week...con/lib is my nightmare scenario


----------



## innit (May 7, 2010)

Nick Robinson saith the libs more likely to go for the confidence and supply.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

He also wants to get rid of 150 MP's dont forget


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Sounded like a no on a PR referendum; is he calling Clegg's bluff?
> 
> Louis MacNeice



I think he is ruling out a coalition, Clegg will probably refuse, and wait for another election which will be along in a few months


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I think that's quite possible now if you judge on how things stand as of now - but the key question is, is Clegg going on things how stand right now or is he working on simple ideological predisposition to cosy up to the tories?


And: how long will Clegg take to jump?


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Massive gamble by Cameron.


----------



## audiotech (May 7, 2010)

The route to electoral reform with Labour is more likely.


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I think that's quite possible now if you judge on how things stand as of now - but the key question is, is Clegg going on things how stand right now or is he working on simple ideological predisposition to cosy up to the tories?



I just don't see a lib / lab pact.  He's a tory who's happy sniping from the sidelines.  He'll take a crumby agreement and remain in opposition.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Massive gamble by Cameron.


Yup.


----------



## FoxyRed (May 7, 2010)

Dickclegg is their new coalition name...


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I think that's quite possible now if you judge on how things stand as of now - but the key question is, is Clegg going on things how stand right now or is he working on simple ideological predisposition to cosy up to the tories?



Surely other big players in the LD's will be pointing out that the party's interest isn't served by supporting Cameron, even if Clegg is ideologically disposed to?

Louis MacNeice


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2010)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Surely other big players in the LD's will be pointing out that the party's interest isn't served by supporting Cameron, even if Clegg is ideologically disposed to?
> 
> Louis MacNeice



Yup, this is my reading.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 7, 2010)

MC5 said:


> The route to electoral reform with Labour is more likely.



Let me take this rare opportunity to say I agree with MC5.

Cheers (just this once) - Louis MacNeice


----------



## frogwoman (May 7, 2010)

Loads of lib dems hate the tories, if clegg did this he'd be a fucking idiot.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I think that's quite possible now if you judge on how things stand as of now - but the key question is, is Clegg going on things how stand right now or is he working on simple ideological predisposition to cosy up to the tories?


 ... plus getting a whiff of power.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Surely other big players in the LD's will be pointing out that the party's interest isn't served by supporting Cameron, even if Clegg is ideologically disposed to?
> 
> Louis MacNeice



I would think so, but if there's one thing i've learnt about Clegg over the last few weeks is that he's very arrogant and demanding. But they have this built in 75% of the party elders and 75% of the party membership thing he needs to pass as well. Not so sure he would pass that after the terrible results he's brought them. Really could go either way.


----------



## audiotech (May 7, 2010)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Let me take this rare opportunity to say I agree with MC5.
> 
> Cheers (just this once) - Louis MacNeice



Movement.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> But they have this built in 75% of the party elders and 75% of the party membership thing he needs to pass as well.



that's for a formal coalition tho. An agreement not to oppose the Queen's Speech/budget wouldn't need any such thing.


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> that's for a formal coalition tho. An agreement not to oppose the Queen's Speech/budget wouldn't need any such thing.



.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 7, 2010)

MC5 said:


> Movement.



That actually made me chuckle.

Louis MacNeice

p.s. no doubt normal service will be resumed in due course.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> that's for a formal coalition tho. An agreement not to oppose the Queen's Speech/budget wouldn't need any such thing.



Is that right? Could chnage things.

I sense Cameron thinks he's 2 or 3 or so moves away from checkmate and he's just tied clegg up in knots - his only way out other than giving Cameron exactly what he wants is to do a deal with labour which a) won't be enough and b) will damage clegg with half of his voters.


----------



## fen_boy (May 7, 2010)

Doing a deal with the Conservatives will damage his vote too.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Doing a deal with the Conservatives will damage his vote too.



Yep, that's another reason he's tied up in knots.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 7, 2010)

The Wiberal voters need to petition Clegg e.g: 

Dear Nick,

If u form a coalition with Cameron's Selfservatives then not only will I nevah vote 4 u again but I'll personally hunt u down and ring your phucking scrawny neck.

Yours   

Lib Dummy Voter


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I think that's quite possible now if you judge on how things stand as of now - but the key question is, is Clegg going on things how stand right now or is he working on simple ideological predisposition to cosy up to the tories?


What do you think will Clegg want to go into a full blown coalition?

It is clear he will want PR (in some form)

Their economic policy is much closer to Labour so I see them as a better fit (when I say economic policy I really mean dealing with the debt).


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

I think Clegg will allow the Tories to form a minority government, but not enter a coalition, won't enter one with Labour anyway. Broon will now resign as leader, they'll be a quick bit of labour in flighting (might as well get it over with) while the Tories try to run the country, another election in October/November.


----------



## chazegee (May 7, 2010)

So if we did get a Lib/Lab pact. Which parties would the other votes come from?


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 7, 2010)

the Tories lost this from the moment that they didnt get a majority. Labour had a bad night, but oddly enough despite *everything* the Tory position (or lack thereof) gives them a hand to play with.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Ugh, James Delingpole on bbc - smarmy telegraph journo.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

who is this tory idiot on now?  'The country is going to be covered on windfarms and [something or other] to appease the greenies and liberals...ughh'


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Belboid ^


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

chazegee said:


> So if we did get a Lib/Lab pact. Which parties would the other votes come from?



unlikely to happen imo, but they would get 3 from the SDLP, maybe the Greens, maybe Welsh Nats, I don't think they can get enough to govern, and it would be a fairly unstable coalition which wouldn't last long anyway, clutching at straws for Brown really


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Is that right? Could chnage things.
> 
> I sense Cameron thinks he's 2 or 3 or so moves away from checkmate and he's just tied clegg up in knots - his only way out other than giving Cameron exactly what he wants is to do a deal with labour which a) won't be enough and b) will damage clegg with half of his voters.



Or he could let Cameron get on with it; all the while attacking, amending and agreeing on case by case basis in 'the national interest'. The object being to keep their hands clean, and direct blame at the Tories prior to the next (early) election.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Ugh, James Delingpole on bbc - smarmy telegraph journo.



He is an utter cunt isn't he.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> who is this tory idiot on now?  'The country is going to be covered on windfarms and [something or other] to appease the greenies and liberals...ughh'



Dan Hannon? - loonyTory Euro Mp


----------



## flutterbye (May 7, 2010)

Not a good day for Farage 

From this 






To this


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

No, I think belboid's referring to James Delingpole, but Dan Hannon's a cock too.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Dan Hannon? - loonyTory Euro Mp



He's a nutter - a so-called 'Libertarian', attacked the NHS on US telly, calls the BNP 'far left', total twat.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Dan Hannon? - loonyTory Euro Mp



That prick who gave the american right ammo to oppose any form of socialised medicine by slagging the NHS?


His chalk outline is already fucking drawn


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

Sinn Fein hold Fermanagh by 4 votes...


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Or he could let Cameron get on with it; all the while attacking, amending and agreeing on case by case basis in 'the national interest'. The object being to keep their hands clean, and direct blame at the Tories prior to the next (early) election.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



Yep, also another possibility. Sounds like it might actually be a good move actually, would almost ensure another election. Might backfire for the 2nd election though if he seems to be stopping the running of the country/blocking stuff etc.  Bloody hell


----------



## weepiper (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> unlikely to happen imo, but they would get 3 from the SDLP, maybe the Greens, maybe Welsh Nats, I don't think they can get enough to govern, and it would be a fairly unstable coalition which wouldn't last long anyway, clutching at straws for Brown really



the Scottish Nats haven't ruled it out either


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 7, 2010)

flutterbye said:


> Not a good day for Farage


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> No, I think belboid's referring to James Delingpole, but Dan Hannon's a cock too.



I've just looked at pics of both, and I'm still not sure!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think Clegg will allow the Tories to form a minority government, but not enter a coalition, won't enter one with Labour anyway. Broon will now resign as leader, they'll be a quick bit of labour in flighting (might as well get it over with) while the Tories try to run the country, another election in October/November.



I tend to agree with you.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

at the next election - would tactical voting for the Lib Dems/Labour become more formal - would either agree not to run if the other has more chance of winning?


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

St Ives coming in.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

weepiper said:


> the Scottish Nats haven't ruled it out either


They've ruled out coalition.  And they won't deal with the Tories.


----------



## innit (May 7, 2010)

They all look shagged - the St Ives lot, that is.


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

LibDem hold St Ives.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 7, 2010)

prunus said:


> St Ives coming in.



Liberals


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

yes


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 7, 2010)

..



> Sir Menzies Campbell, the former Lib Dem leader, is responding to the Cameron offer on the BBC. He is not impressed. On the plan for an all-party committee of inquiry on electoral reform, Campbell said: "We have been round this course before." (He was referring to the Jenkins Comission.)


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

Lab Hold Hackney South.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 7, 2010)

Shinners hold F and South with a majority of 4!!


----------



## treelover (May 7, 2010)

> Conservatives tempt Clegg with 'committee of inquiry' on voting reform




that isn't much is it and the Tories could always renage on the outcome


----------



## innit (May 7, 2010)

6 left to declare...


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

Lib Dems haven't done too badly overall, down 4 seats, a few of those were probably by-election wins that never tend to last long anyway, their vote has held up


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 7, 2010)

the London local election results are starting to come in now


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 7, 2010)

Looking at the map just brings it home how Tory England would be on its own


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Lib Dems haven't done too badly overall, down 4 seats, a few of those were probably by-election wins that never tend to last long anyway, their vote has held up



traditionally it was by-electon wins that turned into their only safe seats.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> I've just looked at pics of both, and I'm still not sure!





Delingpole was the one that made that comment about the windfarms.


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

Ambey Valley:  Con gain. Fuckers.


----------



## audiotech (May 7, 2010)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Or he could let Cameron get on with it; all the while attacking, amending and agreeing on case by case basis in 'the national interest'. The object being to keep their hands clean, and direct blame at the Tories prior to the next (early) election.



Huge gamble. Could get squeezed and end up in a worse position at a subsequent election 12 months down the road. This is probably the one chance in a generation for the Lib-Dems goal of electoral reform and the pressure to go with Brown on a referendum on the issue will be hard for Clegg to reject.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Hackney South - lab hold.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> traditionally it was by-electon wins that turned into their only safe seats.



true, but the last election had a lot of protest votes in the by-elections, the lib dems could have done a lot better, would have made all this post election backroom deal thing more interesting if they'd bagged 80 or more


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

prunus said:


> Ambey Valley:  Con gain. Fuckers.



500 votes in it!


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Looking at the map just brings it home how Tory England would be on its own



Click on the proportional map on the BBC for a better model


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

tits, torys get amber valley and morcambe


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

prunus said:


> Ambey Valley:  Con gain. Fuckers.



Bunch of in-bred cunts.

I feel qualified to say this because my in-laws live there


----------



## redsquirrel (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think Clegg will allow the Tories to form a minority government, but not enter a coalition, won't enter one with Labour anyway. Broon will now resign as leader, they'll be a quick bit of labour in flighting (might as well get it over with) while the Tories try to run the country, another election in October/November.


Yeah I think this could be very likely


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

Mandelson for labour leader. If we are going to have bastards in power we might as well enlist satan


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Mandelson for labour leader. If we are going to have bastards in power we might as well enlist satan



Hear Hear


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Mandelson for labour leader. If we are going to have bastards in power we might as well enlist satan



I'd love to see Cameron and Mandy thrashing out a deal


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Mandelson for labour leader. If we are going to have bastards in power we might as well enlist satan


----------



## TAE (May 7, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> If u form a coalition with Cameron's Selfservatives then not only will I nevah vote 4 u again


Copy&Paste here: https://www.libdems.org.uk/contact.aspx


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Looking at the map just brings it home how Tory England would be on its own



Looking at the map depresses me at the best of times - even when the tories haven't done well it still looks very blue


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Mandelson for labour leader. If we are going to have bastards in power we might as well enlist satan



he'd need to renounce his peerage wouldn't he, (can peers run as mps?) and use his devilish skills to convince a Labour MP who managed to keep their seat, and it's safe enough for Mandy to actually win it 

The Labour leadership election will be interesting - a lot of candidates, which Milliband Brother runs? Does Straw offer himself as one of the old guard, Darling? Johnson? Harman? lots of delicious in-fighting to look forward to


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> What will be will be... and there is not much we can do about it.
> 
> Im sure David and Nick will form together... anything to get Brownoser out



Shit I agree with FR.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Looking at the map depresses me at the best of times - even when the tories haven't done well it still looks very blue



Just because the Tories do well in the big constituencies full of rural land-owning types. Labour do well in the urban areas, always the way. Wales looks quite blue on the map but they've still only got 8 to Labour's 26.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 7, 2010)

prunus said:


> Hear Hear



I'd quite like to see him in a military uniform whilst sat on the first of a column of tanks coming down Pall Mall.

We need a coup to liven things up.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2010)

How much cocaine has the BBC got through since 10pm do you think?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> he'd need to renounce his peerage wouldn't he, (can peers run as mps?) and use his devilish skills to convince a Labour MP who managed to keep their seat, and it's safe enough for Mandy to actually win it
> 
> The Labour leadership election will be interesting - a lot of candidates, which Milliband Brother runs? Does Straw offer himself as one of the old guard, Darling? Johnson? Harman? lots of delicious in-fighting to look forward to



Straw, I can see for the meantime as a safe hands choice. Even though he blates looks like the demon headmaster.

On the peerage issue Nemo informed me that there is no direct rule but it just isn't done. Apparently the last person with a peerage to run resigned it and ran in a constituency for a commons seat.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 7, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> How much cocaine has the BBC got through since 10pm do you think?



I heard Columbia were planting extra crops.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think Clegg will allow the Tories to form a minority government, but not enter a coalition, won't enter one with Labour anyway. Broon will now resign as leader, they'll be a quick bit of labour in flighting (might as well get it over with) while the Tories try to run the country, another election in October/November.



It'd be better for Brown not to resign. Labour's biggest strength in that situation would be spending the next 6 months attacking the tory's 'immediate cuts', (or lack of em, 'failure to keep promises already') and trying to force another GE.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> How much cocaine has the BBC got through since 10pm do you think?



Dermot has been so immersed in CGI and beak that he is one game of Grand Theft Auto away from going on a killing spree


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

Here comes Dudley North

Lab Hold!  Close though


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Dudley North - lab hold


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> It'd be better for Brown not to resign. Labour's biggest strength in that situation would be spending the next 6 months attacking the tory's 'immediate cuts', (or lack of em, 'failure to keep promises already') and trying to force another GE.



I don't think he can possibly stay on, given their performance at the General Election, and there will be baying for his blood once the issue of who is PM is settled


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

Just been catching-up on the last few pages and I can't believe how many people still think a vote on PR is required as part of a deal when Clegg has said (a) it's not a pre-condition and (b) he will talk with the party that has the latest mandate.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

BBC reporting Tories and Lib Dems to hold talks tonight?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Just been catching-up on the last few pages and I can't believe how many people still think a vote on PR is required as part of a deal when Clegg has said (a) it's not a pre-condition and (b) he will talk with the party that has the latest mandate.



It isn't that Clagg won't whore out on PR, of course he will. It is what that would do to his party position. I reckon it might cause REVOLT within the party rank n file.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Just been catching-up on the last few pages and I can't believe how many people still think a vote on PR is required as part of a deal when Clegg has said (a) it's not a pre-condition and (b) he will talk with the party that has the latest mandate.



what's the point of him entering a coalition without some sort of committment to PR ?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

Barnbrook has lost his council seat. W00t.

Also, poor David Bumblebee needs a break, I think. Huw Huw Barney McGrew, Cuthbert Muddle and Fudge.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Lancaster - Tory gain from Lab - only 300 votes in it


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Just been catching-up on the last few pages and I can't believe how many people still think a vote on PR is required as part of a deal when Clegg has said (a) it's not a pre-condition and (b) he will talk with the party that has the latest mandate.



Exactly, people are giving the Lib Dems too much credit. They would have to be spineless fools of the worst kind to accept any deal without PR, so that's what we should expect them to do.


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> It isn't that Clagg won't whore out on PR, of course he will. It is what that would do to his party position. I reckon it might cause REVOLT within the party rank n file.



And likewise I reckon the party will revolt if he goes with Labour when clearly they have had their arse kicked.

Devil, blue sea, etc.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

Thirsk & Malton



> 1. 19:00
> 
> Due to the death of a candidate during the campaign, the election here has been delayed until 27 May.




Still waiting for Devon West & Torridge


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Barnbrook has lost his council seat. W00t.



Good.


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what's the point of him entering a coalition without some sort of committment to PR ?




Err, because that was his platform.


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Barnbrook has lost his council seat. W00t.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Exactly, people are giving the Lib Dems too much credit. They would have to be spineless fools of the worst kind to accept any deal without PR, so that's what we should expect them to do.



And if they do do that, they've handed the tories and labour 'well it wasn't important enough when you had your chance' for ever more.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Err, because that was his platform.



err, yes, but what is the point? it'll destroy his party


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> Lancaster - Tory gain from Lab - only 300 votes in it



Fuck shit bastard.


----------



## Belushi (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> And if they do do that, they've handed the tories and labour 'well it wasn't important enough when you had your chance' for ever more.



Yup, this is their once in a generation chance to get PR.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

Thug wanker on his way, good. No more party funds for you richie- ole Bonk-Eye won't be happy either.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 7, 2010)

Morecambe and Lunesdale goes Tory with 860 majority.  That's more of a surprise than the Lancaster result.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Err, because that was his platform.


Nuances again.  He isn't saying he won't make demands on PR, he's saying "I think economic stability is the big issue; I'm a serious politician".  And "give me a cabinet seat".


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> err, yes, but what is the point? it'll destroy his party



And supporting a rejected Labour government will also destroy his party.

A new election would happen very soon after with the Tories winning their majority.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> *And supporting a rejected Labour government will also destroy his party.*
> 
> A new election would happen very soon after with the Tories winning their majority.



Less likely imo.


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> I can't believe how many people still think a vote on PR is required as part of a deal when Clegg has said (a) it's not a pre-condition and (b) he will talk with the party that has the latest mandate.


He may say that, but he is just one man. They got turned over badly last time with PR just being pushed off to some committee (around 1974), I don't think party members would let them do it again.

Also what is the point in them doing anything without PR on the table? 

They would have nothing to gain but a lot to loose if that was the case

This is a real mess and will just make another recession more likely.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> And supporting a rejected Labour government will also destroy his party.
> 
> A new election would happen very soon after with the Tories winning their majority.



that's his dilemma, if he goes for either, the Lib Dems will be damaged. As for a Tory Party winning a majority, can't see it happening, unless Cameron really is Obama, which is isn't. I can't see any of the two main parties winning an overall majority for a long time


----------



## frogwoman (May 7, 2010)

why is devon taing so long?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> why is devon taing so long?



webbed hands


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

So,  258 Lab + 57 Lib Dem + 6 SNP + 3 SDLP + 3 PC + 1 Green + 1 Alliance = 329 - a majority of 8.

Workable?  I suspect not.  Better to let the Tories have a go at minority and fuck it up and have another go in the autumn.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

'TUSC tapping the anger against Labour' http://www.socialistworker.co.uk/art.php?id=21163

hmmmmm


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

If I were Clegg I would do nothing. He doesn't need to do anything, this is a problem he can make a lot out of by doing nothing.

Let the big two slug it out and stand back, I would pick my time very carefully before I showed my and would not let the press dictate the pace.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> 'TUSC tapping the anger against Labour' http://www.socialistworker.co.uk/art.php?id=21163
> 
> hmmmmm



lolol

Breakdown of all the 'far left' results: http://averypublicsociologist.blogspot.com/2010/05/far-left-uk-general-election-results.html


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2010)

Be careful what you wish for Mr Clegg...


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

1%er said:


> If I were Clegg I would do nothing. He doesn't need to do anything, this is a problem he can make a lot out of by doing nothing.
> 
> Let the big two slug it out and stand back, I would pick my time very carefully before I showed my and would not let the press dictate the pace.


If he does nothing, we get a minority Tory government, no cabinet posts for Liberals, and no PR.  But Dave hopes Clegg will still do nothing.  He's banking on the weekend papers making a LibLab deal unthinkable for Clegg.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

I didn't stay awake last night to look ... but did the swing at any point go higher than 5.3%?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> I didn't stay awake last night to look ... but did the swing at any point go higher than 5.3%?


What swing?


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> If he does nothing, we get a minority Tory government, no cabinet posts for Liberals, and no PR.  But Dave hopes Clegg will still do nothing.  He's banking on the weekend papers making a LibLab deal unthinkable for Clegg.


I don't think he need to rush, the press will push for a quick decision, what has he got to gain by rushing?

He doesn't need to do anything and he could back the wrong horse if he's not careful, I think I'd stand back and wait.


----------



## TAE (May 7, 2010)

Cameron is not offering PR. He said today that he wants to keep FPTP.


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> What swing?



Lab -> Con. Con needed a 5.2% swing to win. When I woke up this morning the swing was 5.2/5.1 and during the course of today has settled at 5.0%

I was wondering if this was why Brown hasn't looked nearly as crestfallen at the results as might have been expected.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> I didn't stay awake last night to look ... but did the swing at any point go higher than 5.3%?



Overall Labour to Tory swing?

Not that I recall,  but after spending the last hour here checking loads of individual results on the BBC site, I'm struck by how many big (9%ish) swings there were to the Tories in certain seats that they gained or nearly did.

Not enough of them to hit all their targets though, I guess.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

1%er said:


> I don't think he need to rush, the press will push for a quick decision, what has he got to gain by rushing?


Cameron is hoping there will be a building feeling that he has the moral right to be PM, either with LibDem support, or in a minority govt.  If Cameron's strategy pays off, Clegg only has a short window of opportunity to do a deal.  That's what Cameron's hoping, anyway.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> Lab -> Con. Con needed a 5.2% swing to win. When I woke up this morning the swing was 5.2/5.1 and during the course of today has settled at 5.0%
> 
> I was wondering if this was why Brown hasn't looked nearly as crestfallen at the results as might have been expected.


Don't know.  In Scotland the swing has been pro Labour (or pro SNP in Nat seats).  I was watching BBC Scotland coverage a bit.


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Cameron is hoping there will be a building feeling that he has the moral right to be PM, either with LibDem support, or in a minority govt.  If Cameron's strategy pays off, Clegg only has a short window of opportunity to do a deal.  That's what Cameron's hoping, anyway.



Why a small window? How is it bad for him or his party to let the Tory's go for a minority govt?


----------



## William of Walworth (May 7, 2010)

Couldn't easily work my mate's laptop last night (no mouse)   so apols for late reaction to stuff that's probably been chatted about earlier in the thread. 

But to me the real shockers came with Evan Harris losing Oxford West, and with Labour holding Oxford East and regaining Blaenau Gwent -- didn't expect any of them, also the BNP did a lot more badly against Hodge and Cruddas (and in Stoke Central) than I expected. Also, generally, results in London seemed (modestly) better for Labour than anywhere else outside Wales and Scotland. How the fuck did the Lib Dems not gain Islington S? 

I'm glad that John McDonnell did so well in Hayes,  and that Kelvin Hopkins held on in Luton N -- I thought both were at risk, and both are very sound (IMO) compared to usual Labour MP standards..


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Don't know.  In Scotland the swing has been pro Labour (or pro SNP in Nat seats).  I was watching BBC Scotland coverage a bit.



Heard on the radio that Salmond has ruled out doing a deal with the Tories. He's in for a hard time in Scotland, as it is Tory support that is keeping him in office.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 7, 2010)

As for Cameron, I'm already resigned to him becoming PM


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

1%er said:


> Why a small window? How is it bad for him or his party to let the Tory's go for a minority govt?


He can get PR, but only by backing Labour.  Dave is daring him.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Looking at the map just brings it home how Tory England would be on its own


yep.

id like to see regional devolution - scotland voting for scottish parliament, wales voting for theirs, and england voting for its. it would mean a guaranteed win for the tories for a parliament or two, but i think it would act as a bad medicine for England, and would be good in the long run... somehow. Its wrong to wallpaper over the issue with Scottish welsh and northern votes


----------



## William of Walworth (May 7, 2010)

I didn't want to vote for Sian James (Labour, Swansea East), but at the last minute I veered away from 'None of the Above' (my orginal intention right til the last minute) and decided to help Plaid Cymru keep their deposit here. Irrelevant though  , because Ms James cruised in with a 10,000 majority ....


----------



## William of Walworth (May 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> He can get PR, but only by backing Labour.  Dave is daring him.



Yeah that how I'm reading it too. Calling Clegg's bluff ... and it'll work for Cameron in the end I think.


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

Just realised Sinn Féin are now the largest party in Northern Ireland. The tide is slowly but surely turning.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 7, 2010)

Time for Britain to experience some horse bartering as is done every election in Holland. Compromise is the word and that can be concept many politicians in the UK find hard to swallow. But swallow they will and hard too.


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


> But swallow they will and hard too.



Ya dirty bugger.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 7, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


> But swallow they will and hard too.



Would you consider yourself a frustrated man?


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> If he does nothing, we get a minority Tory government, no cabinet posts for Liberals, and no PR.  But Dave hopes Clegg will still do nothing.  He's banking on the weekend papers making a LibLab deal unthinkable for Clegg.



A LibLab deal is already unthinkable, well except on here.  

I refer those that disagree to Put your money where your mouth is – part 2.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> A LibLab deal is already unthinkable, well except on here.



I'd ruled it out as soon as I knew the Tories were going to get over 300.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Just realised Sinn Féin are now the largest party in Northern Ireland. The tide is slowly but surely turning.



with 5 seats v the DUP's 8??


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Heard on the radio that Salmond has ruled out doing a deal with the Tories. He's in for a hard time in Scotland, as it is Tory support that is keeping him in office.


He means Westminster, and he means an electoral pact.  What Salmond has in Holyrood is what it looks like Dave wants to try in Westminster: to put forward a programme in which each measure needs support from one or other of the other parties to get through.  I think you know full well, that the SNP gets support on an issue by issue basis from each and every party, not just the Tories.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

exit results were pretty accurate in the end, didn't believe them at the time


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Dave is daring him.


That's a good reason to do nothing for now.


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> I'd ruled it out as soon as I knew the Tories were going to get over 300.



Spot on, if the Tories had only 280 and the LibDems 80+ things could be different.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> exit results were pretty accurate in the end, didn't believe them at the time



Yes, I initially thought the exit polls had underestimated the Lib Dem figure -- wrong wrong wrong ...


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> with 5 seats v the DUP's 8??



Yeh Sinn Féin romped home in all their wins bar one. The DUP just got an average vote all round. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/election2010/results/region/6.stm


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

Any news on the number of polling stations that cocked up? It was all over the country it seems. Will it make any changes to the result?


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> with 5 seats v the DUP's 8??



Not strong on maths is he?


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Not strong on maths is he?



He means in vote share, not that vote share matters in FPTP.

Sinn Fein on 25.5% to DUP's 25%


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> A LibLab deal is already unthinkable, well except on here.
> 
> I refer those that disagree to Put your money where your mouth is – part 2.


The point I'm making is that it's Dave's strategy to try to _make it_ unthinkable for the LibDems.  Whatever your view is, or whatever the public's view may be, what matters in these hours is whether _Clegg_ thinks it's unthinkable. 

The best offer on PR he's going to get (plus cabinet posts), or a crap offer from someone who says "come along on my terms if you want, but it doesn't bother me if you don't, I'm going alone anyway".


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Not strong on maths is he?



Yes they are the largest party in Northern Ireland I didn't mention seats you spanner.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 7, 2010)

1%er said:
			
		

> Any news on the number of polling stations that cocked up? It was all over the country it seems. Will it make any changes to the result?



Keep it in perspective -- the number of constituencies affected was actually relatively limited compared to the _overall_ number of constituencies.

Was a cockup, sure, and needs to be sorted, but not universal by any means


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Yeh Sinn Féin romped home in all their wins bar one. The DUP just got an average vote all round.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/election2010/results/region/6.stm



aah, I see.  Blimey


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Yes they are the largest party in Northern Ireland I didn't mention seats you spanner.



As anyone with an IQ above that of an amoeba would assume 'largest party' under any voting system is the one with the most seats, I can only assume you haven't reached that IQ level yet.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> As anyone with an IQ above that on amoeba would assume 'largest party' under any voting system is the one with the most seats, I can only assume you haven't reached that IQ level yet.



Clegg seemed not to know at various times. Or he wanted to keep it _a secret._


----------



## ramjamclub (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> exit results were pretty accurate in the end, didn't believe them at the time



They did say (the BBC experts) they were accurate for all the wrong reasons


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> As anyone with an IQ above that on amoeba would assume 'largest party' under any voting system is the one with the most seats, I can only assume you haven't reached that IQ level yet.



And you know what they say about assumption?


----------



## FoxyRed (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2010)

I'm having trouble sussing out what actually happened from the news services.

It looks like a minority govt., with the Conservatives forming the government. Is that right? Who is the Prime Minister?


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> Keep it in perspective -- the number of constituencies affected was actually relatively limited compared to the _overall_ number of constituencies.
> 
> Was a cockup, sure, and needs to be sorted, but not universal by any means



LOL I wasn't very clear, I didn't mean it was loads of polling stations I meant they seemed to be spread all over the country. I think they listed about 12 last night 

Last night people were saying on the BBC coverage that it may well cause problems, but I guess what will happen in reality "look at it in a new committee" and they will "issue some new guidelines"


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Clegg seemed not to know at various times. Or he wanted to keep it _a secret._



He never spoke of 'largest party', but of the party with the 'largest mandate' - two very different things, esp coming from someone into PR.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> He never spoke of 'largest party', but of the party with the 'largest mandate' - two very different things, esp coming from someone into PR.



Obfuscation though, leaving him plenty of wriggle room.

What he didn't factor into his calculations was that the Tories would perform so unexpectedly well (relatively) in a non PR system ...


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I'm having trouble sussing out what actually happened from the news services.



So are we. 



Johnny Canuck2 said:


> It looks like a minority govt., with the Conservatives forming the government. Is that right? Who is the Prime Minister?



Brown remains PM until something else is sorted out, maybe tomorrow, maybe next week.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> So are we.
> 
> 
> 
> Brown remains PM until something else is sorted out, maybe tomorrow, maybe next week.



We've had a conservative minority govt through two or three elections now. Brown will most likely continue on as PM, if what happens here is any indication.


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> And you know what they say about assumption?



Why do you insist on reinforcing stereotypes?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2010)

Is anything likely to happen in the next few hours or can I finally go to sleep?


----------



## ymu (May 7, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> Couldn't easily work my mate's laptop last night (no mouse)   so apols for late reaction to stuff that's probably been chatted about earlier in the thread.
> 
> But to me the real shockers came with *Evan Harris losing Oxford West*, and with Labour holding Oxford East and regaining Blaenau Gwent -- didn't expect any of them, also the BNP did a lot more badly against Hodge and Cruddas (and in Stoke Central) than I expected. Also, generally, results in London seemed (modestly) better for Labour than anywhere else outside Wales and Scotland. How the fuck did the Lib Dems not gain Islington S?
> 
> I'm glad that John McDonnell did so well in Hayes,  and that Kelvin Hopkins held on in Luton N -- I thought both were at risk, and both are very sound (IMO) compared to usual Labour MP standards..


He did? Hadn't even thought to check it. That's a shockingly bad result for the Lib Dems.

My constituency. Bunch of fucking tossers the lot of them.


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Why do you insist on reinforcing stereotypes?



What stereotypes?


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

I can't think of a worse outcome, this result or lack of clear result is just bad for everyone.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

no it isn't.  a resounding tory majority would be far far worse


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> We've had a conservative minority govt through two or three elections now. Brown will most likely continue on as PM, if what happens here is any indication.



Nope, Brown will go, the conservatives will form the next government - see here.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> a resounding tory majority would be far far worse



True!!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> no it isn't.  a resounding tory majority would be far far worse


As would a resounding Labour victory.


----------



## fractionMan (May 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> As would a resounding Labour victory.



which pretty much leaves this as the best outcome.

oh joy.


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> no it isn't.  a resounding tory majority would be far far worse


 Well I guess that depends on how you look at it, a Tory majority would have given some stability, when the markets react will see how bad it is going to be.

I can only see this  making another recession more likely.


----------



## Bakunin (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Nope, Brown will go, the conservatives will form the next government - see here.



Quite possibly, if the open offer made by Cameron is anything to go by. He wouldn't be risking a resounding, public refusal from Clegg if he didn't think a deal was at least within reach:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/election_2010/8667938.stm


----------



## cesare (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Why do you insist on reinforcing stereotypes?



What. Stereotypes?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> which pretty much leaves this as the best outcome.
> 
> oh joy.


  It _is_ an opportunity.  A minority govt means more bargaining power for organised labour.  For example.


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> A minority govt means more bargaining power for organised labour.



How'd you work that one out?


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

1%er said:


> Well I guess that depends on how you look at it, a Tory majority would have given some stability, when the markets react will see how bad it is going to be.
> 
> I can only see this  making another recession more likely.



fuck tory 'stability', it'd only come by them throwing us into another recession anyway.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Nope, Brown will go, the conservatives will form the next government - see here.



Oh: I was thinking Brown was conservative: my mistake.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> How'd you work that one out?


Well, first of all there's historical precedent.   And secondly, if the government is in a weaker position, it means we're in a stronger one.  We can push our cases more.  They'll concede more, or go down.


----------



## Tacita (May 7, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


> How the hell did Blears survive  house flipping con-artist, outrageous...



by convincing bnshite to stand and frighten folk


----------



## claphamboy (May 7, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Oh: I was thinking Brown was conservative: my mistake.



TBF many in this country thinks that.


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> And secondly, if the government is in a weaker position, it means we're in a stronger one.  We can push our cases more.  They'll concede more, or go down.



Yes if active participation from the public was a feature of our politics but it isn't.


----------



## Superdupastupor (May 7, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I'm having trouble sussing out what actually happened from the news services.
> 
> It looks like a minority govt., with the Conservatives forming the government. Is that right? Who is the Prime Minister?



tell me about it .! I went to the shops 5mins ago. there is no consensus in terms of headlines. 








^^^
one of the paper should have declared


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Yes if active participation from the public was a feature of our politics but it isn't.


Pessimist.


----------



## Random (May 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Yes if active participation from the public was a feature of our politics but it isn't.



There's plenty of strikes breaking out in the UK, including wildcats - and especially in vital areas like communications (postal, air travel). A government that can fall and break as easily as bone china will be careful to be concilliatory, rather than confident in its ability to crush opposition and bring in cuts.


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> fuck tory 'stability', it'd only come by them throwing us into another recession anyway.


It is Stability that is important to most people I think, instability will only make it worse.

The markets can do far more damage to the UK than a Government can, recent events have shown that.

I agree with you that they will be another recession, this will make it longer and worse and as usual the workers will pay the price.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2010)

Random said:


> There's plenty of strikes breaking out in the UK, including wildcats - and especially in vital areas like communications (postal, air travel). A government that can fall and break as easily as bone china will be careful to be concilliatory, rather than confident in its ability to crush opposition and bring in cuts.


Exactly.

Look, for example, at the recent sit ins in schools, and in manufacturing where you are, N_igma.  These are good signs.  And we can take heart that our hand is stronger now.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 7, 2010)

Dear people of Scottishland,

Cud u cum and liberate the English please? At least 36% of the voters here are thick as pig shit (or evil). The Scots are a great people, Englishers are cretins who don't understand wots gud for them so they jurst vote for well dressed poshos cos they will bring "change". Such backwardness can only be overcome by an external civilising force. The Scotchers r the only hope we have. Welshies can help out too (no Northern Irishers tho please, you're all mental [except revol68]).


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Look, for example, at the recent sit ins in schools, and in manufacturing where you are, N_igma.  These are good signs.  And we can take heart that our hand is stronger now.



Hmm perhaps. Quite looking forward to the summer of discontent actually!


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> (no Northern Irishers tho please, you're all mental [except revol68]).



Don't worry we don't like you'se either.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 7, 2010)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Evan Harris losing Oxford West





ymu said:


> He did? Hadn't even thought to check it. That's a shockingly bad result for the Lib Dems.
> 
> My constituency. Bunch of fucking tossers the lot of them.



You've probably seen this by now ymu, but look how desparately close it was --Tory majority of 176!  -- albeit on a 6.9% swing ...


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

1%er said:


> It is Stability that is important to most people I think, instability will only make it worse.


I think jobs, houses, and, basically, money are what matter  most, however they are achieved.



> The markets can do far more damage to the UK than a Government can, recent events have shown that.



true.  And therein lies the problem


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 7, 2010)

They're having a phone in on TalkSport about the election. 

Darren Gough reckons people vote BNP 'for a laugh'.

And now all the numpties have come out of the woodwork to say that actually, even though they're not racist, they vote BNP for other reasons.


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

So Ashcroft's money made a difference of 2% on the Tory vote swing (average) where he put the money. I think he said "it was an interesting experiment" and words to the effect he will not be doing it again.


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> I think jobs, houses, and, basically, money are what matter  most, however they are achieved.


And instability is bad for all of them. I think we both along with millions of others agree about what you say above

I really hope things don't get as bad as I fear


----------



## William of Walworth (May 7, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Dear people of Scottishland,
> 
> Cud u cum and liberate the English please? At least 36% of the voters here are thick as pig shit (or evil). The Scots are a great people, Englishers are cretins who don't understand wots gud for them so they jurst vote for well dressed poshos cos they will bring "change". Such backwardness can only be overcome by an external civilising force. The Scotchers r the only hope we have. Welshies can help out too


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

1%er said:


> And insterbility is bad for all of them



Not really, not if it means worklers actually taking action to defend and improve their working conditions, taking advantage of _their_ instability.


----------



## Acolyte (May 7, 2010)

1%er said:


> So Ashcroft's money made a difference of 2% on the Tory vote swing (average) where he put the money. I think he said "it was an interesting experiment" and words to the effect he will not be doing it again.



Reckon he got a very poor return - even with market yields as low as they are at present.  AND it will cost him a further fortune in fulll income tax


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> Not really, not if it means worklers actually taking action to defend and improve their working conditions, taking advantage of _their_ instability.


In today's Britain? From what I've read recently the courts will try to put a stop to that

Do you mean like in the 1980's. I'm well out of touch, but I can't see mass action taking place, I'd love to see some French or Greek style action, but don't think it will happen in the UK.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 7, 2010)

1%er said:


> So Ashcroft's money made a difference of 2% on the Tory vote swing (average) where he put the money. I think he said "it was an interesting experiment" and *words to the effect he will not be doing it again*.



Was that when he was interviewed last night --or was it this morning --  on the BBC?? (I can't remember whether it was Paxman or Neill??  )


----------



## trashpony (May 7, 2010)

I live in the place with the smallest margin between candidates. Just 42 votes between Glenda and the tory bloke. Luckily our returning officer can actually organise a piss up in a brewery


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

Fermanagh beats that - 4 votes!


----------



## 1%er (May 7, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> Was that when he was interviewed last night --or was it this morning --  on the BBC?? (I can't remember whether it was Paxman or Neill??  )


It was just on the BBC Internet radio, it was Neill  I think, it was part of a few clips linked together so could have come from last night

I guess it made no change on the outcome considering the swing.

I can think of better ways of spending it


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> You've probably seen this by now ymu, but look how desparately close it was --Tory majority of 176!  -- albeit on a 6.9% swing ...


oxford is probably the best example around of why the lib dems want single transferable votes over enlarged consituencies.

if you took the 2 main oxford consituencies and combined them, the result would have been

Lib dem : 40,887
Conservative : 30633
Labour : 27,937

yet the lib dems won neither seat



> *Oxford East*
> Andrew Smith Labour	21,938	42.5	+6.5
> Steve Goddard Liberal Democrat	17,357	33.6	-1.6
> Edward Argar Conservative	9,727	18.8	+1.5





> Nicola Blackwood Conservative	23,906	42.3	+9.6
> Evan Harris Liberal Democrat	23,730	42.0	-4.1
> Richard Stevens Labour	 5,999	 10.6	-5.2


----------



## William of Walworth (May 7, 2010)

trashpony said:


> I live in the place with the smallest margin between candidates. Just 42 votes between Glenda and the tory bloke. Luckily our returning officer can actually organise a piss up in a brewery



Yes I noticed that when going through the various results. So bloody close 

I'm glad she held on. The only Tory gain is a bad Tory gain ...


----------



## trashpony (May 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> Fermanagh beats that - 4 votes!



God they must have recounted about 50 times 



William of Walworth said:


> Yes I noticed that when going through the various results. So bloody close
> 
> I'm glad she held on. The only Tory gain is a bad Tory gain ...



Me too (although she is fucking useless).


----------



## ymu (May 7, 2010)

free spirit said:


> oxford is probably the best example around of why the lib dems want single transferable votes over enlarged consituencies.
> 
> if you took the 2 main oxford consituencies and combined them, the result would have been
> 
> ...


They fucked up big time in Oxford West though. Evan Harris had a big majority.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2010)

trashpony said:


> God they must have recounted about 50 times


that's been beaten by a seat on Gt Yarmouth council. Dead heat after 4 recounts, Labour win on the draw of a card (a 7)


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

ymu said:


> They fucked up big time in Oxford West though. Evan Harris had a big majority.



boundary changes removed most of the oxford colleges from his constituency and into the next door one which can't have helped.


----------



## ymu (May 7, 2010)

free spirit said:


> boundary changes removed most of the oxford colleges from his constituency and into the next door one which can't have helped.


That's already accounted for in the figures though. He had a 12% lead instead of a 15% lead after the changes. His vote went down nearly 5% whilst the Tories nicked 10% off Labour. Shocking performance.


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2010)

ymu said:


> That's already accounted for in the figures though. He had a 12% lead instead of a 15% lead after the changes. His vote went down nearly 5% whilst the Tories nicked 10% off Labour. Shocking performance.


yeah, tbh I'd have to agree.

I wonder if they got overconfident with the recent opinion polls, and didn't put the effort in locally in the last week, and/or maybe were expected to help out other areas locally and lost out because of this. Apparently this is the plan for our area next time - this time hold and build, next time hold and help out elsewhere, so I reckon it's quite likely that this is what happened there.


----------



## ymu (May 7, 2010)

free spirit said:


> yeah, tbh I'd have to agree.
> 
> I wonder if they got overconfident with the recent opinion polls, and didn't put the effort in locally in the last week, and/or maybe were expected to help out other areas locally and lost out because of this. Apparently this is the plan for our area next time - this time hold and build, next time hold and help out elsewhere, so I reckon it's quite likely that this is what happened there.


It was a Christians vs secularists campaign, and the Christian nutter won. I think it must have been complacency. The Tories might also have benefited from Cameron standing next door - he was an unknown this time last election.


----------



## Sunray (May 7, 2010)

free spirit said:


> oxford is probably the best example around of why the lib dems want single transferable votes over enlarged consituencies.
> 
> if you took the 2 main oxford consituencies and combined them, the result would have been
> 
> ...



I was just listening to the PM give his speech, and thought I'd take a look at the figures.

Does this work?

45 million voters, 650 seats = 70,000 per seat appx, Turnout was 65% so 29,653,638/650=45600 per seat appx.

Tories got 10,706,647 / 45600 = 235 seats
Lab got 8,604,358 = 189 seats
LD's got 6,827,938 = 150 seats

UKIP got 917,832/45600 = 20 seats

The remaining 56 seats would be shared out amongst other parties.

Not exactly democratic that the LD only actually get a 1/3 of the seats that their share of the vote suggests they should get.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 7, 2010)

How nutty is the new Tory MP then -- is she a mega fundamentalist?


----------



## Acolyte (May 7, 2010)

Sunray said:


> I was just listening to the PM give his speech, and thought I'd take a look at the figures.
> 
> Does this work?
> 
> ...



One problem is that this only divides up the votes but still assumes a "winning line" for each seat  Most proportional systems allow for transfer of votes between candidates (either by eliminating lowest or in multi-member seats distributing surplus votes)  Arguably worse is the system UK uses in European elections which IMO hands all the power to the parties


----------



## ymu (May 7, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> How nutty is the new Tory MP then -- is she a mega fundamentalist?


There were lots of attacks on him as Dr Death and weird fundie anti-science stuff, apparently. I wasn't paying a lot of attention.


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2010)

Interesting to compare to the local election results:

Labour +11 councils
Conservative -8 councils
LD -3 councils

The polar opposite between Labour and Conservative national election results!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/nol/shared/election2010/council/html/region_99999.stm


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2010)

Whats left of the left:


> Election 2010: Left Labour candidates chalked up some impressive results, ensuring a socialist grouping of around 20 MPs in the new Parliament.
> 
> Labour Representation Committee chairman John McDonnell won a thumping majority of 10,824 in Hayes and Harlington, scooping up 54.8 per cent of the vote.
> 
> ...


http://www.morningstaronline.co.uk/index.php/news/content/view/full/90104


----------



## William of Walworth (May 8, 2010)

ymu said:
			
		

> There were lots of attacks on him as Dr Death and weird fundie anti-science stuff, apparently. I wasn't paying a lot of attention.





Will look into this , my friend in Kidlington will be *very* pissed off that she won and he will have some info ....


----------



## William of Walworth (May 8, 2010)

Good leftie list above ska, though it's been been very credibly disputed on here that Austin Mitchell can count as a leftie! 

I'm *very* glad that Kelvin Hopkins won in Luton N, he's one of my favourite left-dissident Lab MPs, plus he has a lot of integrity re expenses. I seriously thought he'd lose. And John Cryer seems sound from what I remember of him 

Also, I think that's John McDonnell's biggest majority ever -- Hayes was once Tory and a marginal!


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2010)

Sunray said:


> I was just listening to the PM give his speech, and thought I'd take a look at the figures.
> 
> Does this work?
> 
> ...



that doesn't take into account tactical voting, of which I'd guess there was a lot, so Lib dem vote would be down, and I'd say Tory and Labour vote would be up.


----------



## strung out (May 8, 2010)

those statistics mean nothing. the bnp only stood in half the seats. if they'd stood in all the seats, they would have got 700-800k votes at a rough guess, putting their PR count even higher.


----------



## Acolyte (May 8, 2010)

Regrettably "tactical voting" has got to be done blind   Doesn't really work in a close three way contest  -  or even when 3rd placed party last time suddenly gets a lot of additional support.  One of the arguments for a transferrable system


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2010)

Can't see any coalition taking off , Brown should offer his resignation to the queen, invite cameron to form a government. He won't get anything done, will be voted down again and again (which will be great) and another election will be called. All this fannying about is pointless .


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Can't see any coalition taking off , Brown should offer his resignation to the queen, invite cameron to form a government. He won't get anything done, will be voted down again and again (which will be great) and another election will be called. All this fannying about is pointless .



Perhaps this would be the sensible move from Labour's point of view but Brown will never do it because he knows it will cost him his leadership of the party. I really don't think he is capable of doing anything that doesn't benefit him personally.


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> Perhaps this would be the sensible move from Labour's point of view but Brown will never do it because he knows it will cost him his leadership of the party. I really don't think he is capable of doing anything that doesn't benefit him personally.



imagine the reverse, and watching a Tory government hanging on like that, Brown is looking undignified now, he knows he's about to get the boot from the leadership and the country and is hanging on desperately.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 8, 2010)

I'm glad John Cryer is back in

Michael Meacher a socialist? hmm


----------



## TAE (May 8, 2010)

Acolyte said:


> Arguably worse is the system UK uses in European elections which IMO hands all the power to the parties


The parties already decide which candidates get selected to stand for a given consituency. The voter has no influence on that.


----------



## treelover (May 8, 2010)

Some good results there for WILOTL, particularly John MC(though his comments on the IRA in the past would harm his chances of leadership, etc) but Paul Flynn supported the welfare reforms calling unemployed people 'lazy' and Skinner is surely no left winger now,.


----------



## Quartz (May 8, 2010)

TAE said:


> The parties already decide which candidates get selected to stand for a given consituency.



The local constituency parties decide. Granted that there can be heavy pressure from Labour HQ.


----------

